#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  International Engineering Standards

## DORIO

International Engineering Standards :Smile:  Download links available!

See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## tturit

thank you very mutch my friend, but how to use this list?
example: ASME\ASME MFC_02M  Measurement of Uncertainty in Fluid Flow in Closed Conduits.pdf bbbf392b

i think this is the link part: "bbbf392b"  but whitch homepage?

thanks your answer before

----------


## tturit

sory

i think this is the part of link:

----------


## inzenjer

how to download any of this standards?

----------


## DORIO

Hi there! Is just a list! Sorry, I dont know!

----------


## DORIO

Hi all of you!
Sorry, I was so idiot!!!!!!!!!! lol
I have this data base but is so big, 1.10 GB!
Please, request of any of this standards via email!
Regards, Dorio

----------


## dungbet

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Pls send me via email: dungbetpvgas@gmail.com
Thanks a lot.
Dungbet.

----------


## afaqaslam

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Pls send me via email: afaq.aslam@yahoo.com
Thanks a lot.
Afaq

----------


## DORIO

I have this data base but are so big, 1.10 GB!
Please, request of any of this standards via email!
Regards, Dorio

----------


## s@ndy

Hi !
I see that you have a copy of API MPPS. Would really appreciate a copy.
You can send it to swarandeep.singh@gmail.com

Thanks and regards

----------


## mmudassarali

Dear Dori

please send API 750 at hse_engr@yahoo.com

thanks

----------


## ah1980

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Pls send me via email: ah1980@gmail.com
Thanks a lot.

----------


## jaxcet

I will very much appreciate it if you could email it to jaxcet@gmail.com

See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## DORIO

BS
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DORIO

AGA
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DORIO

ASTM
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DORIO

NFPA
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DORIO

ISO
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DORIO

ISA
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DORIO

NACE
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DORIO

RAL COLOUR CARD
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DORIO

UL
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DORIO

ASME
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DORIO

API Part.1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API Part.2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mrkssastry

Hi Dorio,



Can you please send me the soft copy of the API, IEEE, IEC, ISA standards to my mail ID mrkssastry@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance & best regards
SastrySee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## raulelite

Hi my friend, can you sendme this one's! 
Thanks! racaballeroc@gmail.com

API\API MPMS 14.3.2 Natural Gas Fluids Measurement.pdf e884bda0
API\API MPMS 14.3.2.pdf 31faab65
API\API MPMS 14.3.3 Natural Gas Fluids Measurement.pdf 8a80c168
API\API MPMS 14.5 Calculation of Gross Heating Value, Relative Density and Compressibility Factor.pdf f0a02519

----------


## murai

Hi Dorio

plz send me via email uteum153@gmail.com

Thanks a lot.

----------


## hvg530

Hi..If you can then plz send me API 650 11th Edition...

Thanks In Advance...

My Email is hvg530@gmail.com


CHeers....

----------


## obsession

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Pls send me via email: vali529@yahoo.com
Thanks a lot.

----------


## alakadzam

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Pls send me via email: alakadzam_82@yahoo.com
Thanks a lot.
al

----------


## dervindo

Hi Boss Dorio...
Please send me via email d.ervindo@gmail.com 
i would love them very much...
 thanks...

----------


## sathish_che

Hi DORIO,

I would like them very much. Pls send me via email: sathish_che@yahoo.co.in

Thanks a lot.

----------


## dineshinbox

Hi DORIO,

I belive you are the one who can get me the temperatur charts for PT100, PT500, thermocouple etc. 
Kindly help me

Thanks a lot in advance

----------


## nadeem

Hi Dorio,
Can you please send them to me nadeemms@gmail.com

----------


## sharmeen

great effort 
Thanx

----------


## pedroc

Hi Dorio,
Could you please send me a copy of the ASTM D1838 standard?
Thank you very much in advance,

Pedro
pedrocos@fibertel.com.ar

----------


## farooqi

Hi dorio, please send me the standards on my email ID
ybakpip@gmail.com

Thanks a lot


ARFSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## harry_alfiyan

HI, DORIO

Would u like to send me " API 535 - Burners for Fired Heaters in General Refinery Services.pdf" ?
Please send to my email: harry_alfiyan@yahoo.com
A lot of appreciate for your kind help

----------


## deepak_gharpure1

Can u give me API 2030 my id is deepakgharpure@gmail.com and do u have mss standards

----------


## finderfinder

> International Engineering Standards Download links available!



thks

----------


## Qalander

Thanks Dorio 
Great Helper,You are indeed!

----------


## fhasan

Dear Dorio 
Hi,

Do you have a copy of EN 81.1 standard related lifts and elevators. if you have kindly send it nobody0786@gmail.com

----------


## Qalander

> ASTM
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Very Many Thanks Dorio!

----------


## Qalander

> API Part.1
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> API Part.2
> ...



Splendid Helping Info My friend DORIO!
You are genuinely supportive indeed! API, ASTM etc. Codes

----------


## Qalander

> ASME
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Many Many Thanks again Dorio for ASME,NACE,ISO,ISA etc

----------


## canhgachien

Dear DORIO
Can you post the download link for ISO 12944, thank you very much.

----------


## apri_dianto@yahoo.com

Hello brother..
Very kindly if you would like to give me this file;

*ISO\ISO 7240_14 Fire detection and alarm systems - Buildings .pdf f1e64a69*

to apri_dianto@yahoo.com

Thanks alot..!

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

apri_dianto@yahoo.com 

Monggo dipun unjuk

ISO 7240_14 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

harry_alfiyan ,

Monggo dipun unjuk


API PUBL 535 1st Ed 1995 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

deepak_gharpure1  

Monggo dipun unjuk
API PUBL 2030 2nd Ed 1998 :  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PRADFEEP SELVARAJAN

hi dorio,
Please send me all the ISA stasndards to my mail id pradeep.selvarajan@gmail.com

THANKS IN ADVANCE

----------


## Qalander

> deepak_gharpure1  
> 
> Monggo dipun unjuk
> API PUBL 2030 2nd Ed 1998 :  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Jazakallah! Dear Brother

----------


## AnandV

Great

----------


## speciesd

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Ivar

HI friend

can you please post ISA standards on Rapidshare.

thanks

Ivar

----------


## Ivar

Hi DORIO

can you please post ISA standards on Rapidshare?


thanks

Ivar

----------


## orangestreak

Hi

I wonder if you can send me this: ASME\ASME PTC 19.3 Temperature Measurement.pdf 83dd6bcb

to my email: orangestreak@gmail.com 

Thanks in advance!

----------


## azamislam1

Hi Dorio;
Kindly send me the standards at azamislam1@yahoo.com
I shall be very grateful for your kindness.

----------


## AleksandarSM

> Dear Dorio 
> Hi,
> 
> Do you have a copy of EN 81.1 standard related lifts and elevators. if you have kindly send it nobody0786@gmail.com



Dorio, Fhasan,

Has any of you this EN81.1?
I am looking for it also.

if you do, please send it to nalesale@gmail.com

thanks in advance!

----------


## sheejafmk

Dear Dorio,

Please send me API 1615. My email id is sheejafmk@yahoo.com

Thanks and Regards

sheeja

----------


## salazarej

Hi Dorio, I wonder If you have any AWWA Standard, if so Would you please check for AWWA B100-01 Filtering Material, Its for silica sand's water treatment filters.



Thank you in advance!See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## salazarej

Hi Dorio, I wonder If you have any AWWA Standard, if so Would you please check for AWWA B100-01 Filtering Material, Its for silica sand's water treatment filters.

Thank you in advance!
P.D.: post it or send it to me salazarej@gmail.com

----------


## rad007

Hello DORIO
Can you please send them to this Email damergi.r@gnet.tn

Thanks very much

----------


## rad007

Hello

Who can can upload or have a link for HEI standards (Heat Exchange Institute)

Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase

----------


## cdq_hk

Hi Dorio, 

could you please send to me IEC standard?
this is my email : sidiq.hk@gmail.com

thanks.

sidiq

----------


## zubair1950

please forward it to me also 

zubair1950@yahoo.com

thanks

----------


## Akhtar77

please forward it to me also 

sahashmi77@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## shady_scorpion

dear DARIO 
MY INTERNET SPEED IS VERY HIGH IF YOU CAN SEND THIS INFORMATION TO ME ON MAIL I CAN UPLOAD THEM SO ALL THE FORUM USE IT ALL THE STANDARD if u want just to send specific stadard ok all ineed is the inspection standard for electrical & instumentation this is my speciality 
sorry for writing in english BUt working to improve it 
engshady_a@ymail.com

BESt regards 
shady ahmed

----------


## mkdev2004

Hi Friends,

Can anybody of you, please give the following standards.

1. ASME Y14.5M-2009 Dimensioning and Tolerancing 
2. ASME Y14.5.1M-1994 Mathematical Definition of Dimensioning and Tolerancing Principles 
3. ISO 286-1:1988 ISO system of limits and fits  Part 1: Bases of tolerances, deviations and fits 
4. ISO 286-2:1988 ISO system of limits and fits  Part 2: Tables of standard tolerance grades and limit deviations for holes and shafts 
5. ISO 5458:1998 Geometric Product Specifications (GPS)  Geometrical tolerancing  Positional tolerancing 
6. ISO 5459:1981 Technical drawings  Geometrical tolerancing  Datums and datum-systems for geometrical tolerances 
7. ASME Y14.41-2003 Digital Product Definition Data Practices or
8. ISO 16792:2006 Technical product documentation -- Digital product definition data practices

Thanks in advance. Please help.

Regards,

MKDEV

----------


## mymoon

hello friend
I need BS - IEC - NFPA - ISO - UL
I saw a file named "International Engineering Standards[2].doc" but I did not understand where I should download it, can you help me.
Best Regards

----------


## Quibo

Coud you please help me with API 651 3rd edition & API 652 3rd edition. Thanks a lot

----------


## amshah

Hi Dorio,

If you can share IEC, IEEE std as u have saved in "Ifile" file for other stds, please share. 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## rad007

Hello Dorio



Can you upload or have a link for HEI standards (Heat Exchange Institute standards)

PleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaseSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## harry_alfiyan

Hi Dorio,

Would u like to share the API 610 9th edition to me ?
Kindly send to harry_alfiyan@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## faizol

Hai Dorio,

Could you send to me via my email at faizol@mset.com.my

Appreciated your cooperation.

Thank you.

----------


## ymi2436

hi a need nfpa 472 handbook please help me

----------


## ymi2436

hi dorio mi mail is yormanperaza@gmail.com

----------


## alihazrat20

> Hi all of you!
> Sorry, I was so idiot!!!!!!!!!! lol
> I have this data base but is so big, 1.10 GB!
> Please, request of any of this standards via email!
> Regards, Dorio



Hi Dorio!

would u please send me 1) international engineering standards & 2) ASTM standards?

waiting for ur response.
send me on: alihazrat20@gmail.com

----------


## ymi2436

hi dorio mi mail is yormanperaza@gmail.com i am looking for NFPA 472 ?and book  Thanks a lot

----------


## sambun

Hi DORIO,
Please send me API MPMS Chapter 18 - Custody Transfer to sabumo.co@gmail.com !
Thank you very much !

----------


## tturit

Dear All!

i find the solution  :Big Grin:  yihhaaa

AGA\AGA-9 Measurement of Gas Flow by Multipath Ulatrasonic Flowmeters.PDF 2ee34ed0
API\API 1104 Welding of Pipeline and Related Facilities.pdf 1acdac32
API\API 11S3 Recommended Practice for ESP Installations.pdf e1011457
API\API 14A Specification for Subsurface Safety Valve Equipments.pdf 9570a434
API\API 14B Design, Installation, Repair & Operation of Subsurface Safety Valve.pdf 6427d8a1
API\API 14C Recommended Practice for Analysis, Design, Installation, and Testing of Basic Surface Safety Systems for Offshore Production Platforms.pdf f4386491
API\API 14FZ Recommended Practice for Design and Installation of Electrical Systems.pdf 47847e3e
API\API 14G Recommended Practice for Fire Prevention & Control on Offshore Platforms.pdf 8c63b1f5
API\API 14J Recommended Practice for Design and Hazards Analysis for Offshore Production Facilities.pdf c5bd24db
API\API 15HR Specification for High Pressure Fibreglass Line Pipe.pdf 87dddcad
API\API 16C Specification for Choke & Kill Systems.pdf aa4de921
API\API 17A Recommended Practice for Design and Operation of Subsea Production Systems.pdf cafbe104
API\API 2000 Venting Atmospheric and Low Pressure Storage Tanks.pdf 238a3f90
API\API 2001 Fire Protection in Refineries.pdf dc9a6c62
API\API 2218 Fireproofing Practices in Petroleum & Petrochemical Plants.pdf 00a092c7
API\API 2350 Overfill Protection for Storage Tanks in Petroleum Facilities.pdf e1cea5a5
API\API 2510 Design and Construction of LPG Installations.pdf bb841189
API\API 2510A Fire-Protection Considerations for the Design and Operation of LPG Storage Facilities.pdf 58bd4f1c
API\API 500 Recommended Practice for Classification of Locations for Electrical Systems.pdf 61f58f78
API\API 520-1 Sizing, Selection, and Installation of Pressure-Relieving Devices in Refineries.pdf 3ce00c2a
API\API 520-2 Sizing, Selection, and Installation of Pressure-Relieving Devices in Refineries.pdf 30fcfa23
API\API 521 Guide for Pressure Relieving & Depressuring Systems.pdf 0682afc9
API\API 526 Flanged Steel Pressure Relief Valves.pdf f15173ac
API\API 527 Seat Tightness of Pressure Relief Valves.pdf 63ace1af
API\API 535 Burners for Fired Heaters in General Refinery Services.pdf d9c1b8ff
API\API 540 Electrical Installations in Petroleum Processing Plants.pdf 1ecb0e29
API\API 55 Recommended Practices forOil & Gas Facility Operation Containing H2S.pdf f758ae2a
API\API 550 Control valve & Accessiries.pdf 74b5d7d5
API\API 551 Process Measurement Instrumentation.pdf f43557c6
API\API 552 Transmission Systems.pdf 4c946454
API\API 553 Refinery Control Valves.pdf 5e830478
API\API 554 Process Instrumentation & Control.pdf c7d309c7
API\API 555 Process Analyzers.pdf 03921a06
API\API 557 Guide to Advance Control System.pdf e86264a6
API\API 560 Fired Heaters for General Refinery Service.pdf b9516231
API\API 594 Check Valve.pdf 24332ef4
API\API 598 Valve Inspection and Testing.pdf d1638ee5
API\API 5B Specification for Threading, Gauging & Thread Inspection.pdf 607e79f9
API\API 600 Steel Gate Valves.pdf 8952c665
API\API 607 Fire Test for Soft Seated Quarter Turn Valves.pdf bee3deca
API\API 608 Metal Ball Valves.pdf f2713252
API\API 609 Butterfly Valves.pdf d16ce28c
API\API 610 Centrifugal Pumps for Petroleum, Petrochemical & Natural Gas Industry.pdf 762a43bb
API\API 670 Machinery Protection Systems.pdf 237b3ca7
API\API 6A Wellhead and Chrismas Tree Equipment.pdf b3240dde
API\API 6D (ISO 14313) Pipeline Valves.pdf ebb660b9
API\API 6FA Specification for Fire Test for Valves.pdf 7eaf73ea
API\API H00005 Continuous On-line Measurement of Water Content in Petroleum Products.pdf 7aa223d2
API\API MPMS 14.3.2 Natural Gas Fluids Measurement.pdf e884bda0
API\API MPMS 14.3.2.pdf 31faab65
API\API MPMS 14.3.3 Natural Gas Fluids Measurement.pdf 8a80c168
API\API MPMS 14.5 Calculation of Gross Heating Value, Relative Density and Compressibility Factor.pdf f0a02519
API\API MPMS Chapter 1 Vocabulary.pdf b6afc0d6
API\API MPMS Chapter 10.1.pdf a43a1338
API\API MPMS Chapter 10.2.pdf cd05db8a
API\API MPMS Chapter 10.3.pdf fd4eaf5a
API\API MPMS Chapter 10.4.pdf a8d81856
API\API MPMS Chapter 10.5.pdf 49e15c2b
API\API MPMS Chapter 10.6.pdf 6146859f
API\API MPMS Chapter 10.7.pdf dda24b42
API\API MPMS Chapter 10.8.pdf b23ac4c9
API\API MPMS Chapter 10.9.pdf f5420f42
API\API MPMS Chapter 11.2.pdf ef6ede72
API\API MPMS Chapter 12.1.1.pdf 5748922f
API\API MPMS Chapter 12.1.2.pdf 094b4348
API\API MPMS Chapter 12.2.1.pdf b0b047e1
API\API MPMS Chapter 12.2.2.pdf e0c7b102
API\API MPMS Chapter 12.2.3.pdf 8cf49cfa
API\API MPMS Chapter 12.2.4.pdf dcad5ad4
API\API MPMS Chapter 12.2.5.pdf 46129b4a
API\API MPMS Chapter 12.2.pdf a40bc050
API\API MPMS Chapter 12.3.pdf 634a9c81
API\API MPMS Chapter 13.1.pdf 64ecd8d8
API\API MPMS Chapter 13.2.pdf a4269497
API\API MPMS Chapter 14.1.pdf 42cd3894
API\API MPMS Chapter 14.3.1.pdf d39cfde2
API\API MPMS Chapter 14.3.2.pdf 7a69038b
API\API MPMS Chapter 14.3.3.pdf 2f709678
API\API MPMS Chapter 14.3.4.pdf 556d5303
API\API MPMS Chapter 14.4.pdf 5e927d91
API\API MPMS Chapter 14.5.pdf c754a218
API\API MPMS Chapter 14.6.pdf 4d5b399e
API\API MPMS Chapter 14.7.pdf 62fa515f
API\API MPMS Chapter 14.8.pdf 0ab24ba3
API\API MPMS Chapter 15.pdf 1ef66303
API\API MPMS Chapter 16.2.pdf 3c75e7fa
API\API MPMS Chapter 17.1.pdf 7efe40d7
API\API MPMS Chapter 17.2.pdf c87745db
API\API MPMS Chapter 17.3.pdf edd90584
API\API MPMS Chapter 17.4.pdf f3aa95f7
API\API MPMS Chapter 17.5.pdf d639c92a
API\API MPMS Chapter 17.6.pdf eada98e8
API\API MPMS Chapter 17.7.pdf 84ea7f44
API\API MPMS Chapter 17.8.pdf 3155e105
API\API MPMS Chapter 17.9.pdf d0677837
API\API MPMS Chapter 18.1.pdf 4ae46e8f
API\API MPMS Chapter 19.1-D.pdf df2eda15
API\API MPMS Chapter 19.1.pdf b2d9411d
API\API MPMS Chapter 19.2.pdf ed3fd2f8
API\API MPMS Chapter 19.3-A.pdf d1d4361f
API\API MPMS Chapter 19.3-B.pdf d8ba8db7
API\API MPMS Chapter 19.3-C.pdf 22852059
API\API MPMS Chapter 19.3-D.pdf 92ef7fce
API\API MPMS Chapter 19.3-E.pdf ccf912c0
API\API MPMS Chapter 19.3-F.pdf 63cd4565
API\API MPMS Chapter 19.3-G.pdf b31bb162
API\API MPMS Chapter 19.3-H.pdf 667487ea
API\API MPMS Chapter 19.4.pdf 5a4948a4
API\API MPMS Chapter 2.7 Calibration of Barge Tanks.pdf f1360cc9
API\API MPMS Chapter 2.8A Calibration of Tanks on Ships and Oceangoing Barges.pdf 28b82e5f
API\API MPMS Chapter 2.8B Tank Calibration.pdf 035f53fc
API\API MPMS Chapter 20.1.pdf 8f1a3473
API\API MPMS Chapter 21.1.pdf ab0be85d
API\API MPMS Chapter 21.2.pdf 6ed19c59
API\API MPMS Chapter 22.2.pdf b675de0c
API\API MPMS Chapter 2A.pdf 14fbad99
API\API MPMS Chapter 2B.pdf 63d4cf5e
API\API MPMS Chapter 2C.pdf 828d3396
API\API MPMS Chapter 2D.pdf 783edc6e
API\API MPMS Chapter 3.1A.pdf c110c797
API\API MPMS Chapter 3.1B.pdf fd38c608
API\API MPMS Chapter 3.2.pdf 47ee8817
API\API MPMS Chapter 3.3.pdf 3e1e2820
API\API MPMS Chapter 3.4.pdf 979651d1
API\API MPMS Chapter 3.5.pdf 524f7462
API\API MPMS Chapter 3.6.pdf 3454d4ac
API\API MPMS Chapter 4.1.pdf e6d5920e
API\API MPMS Chapter 4.2.pdf 4aaba13a
API\API MPMS Chapter 4.4.pdf 4946f0a5
API\API MPMS Chapter 4.5.pdf 88dd95e2
API\API MPMS Chapter 4.6.pdf 5189f9bd
API\API MPMS Chapter 4.7.pdf 62eb768f
API\API MPMS Chapter 4.8.pdf c73173b9
API\API MPMS Chapter 4.9.1.pdf 5b18a3f0
API\API MPMS Chapter 4.9.2.pdf 14f8ac98
API\API MPMS Chapter 5.1.pdf 60166fc5
API\API MPMS Chapter 5.2.pdf 33e25407
API\API MPMS Chapter 5.3.pdf 473184bc
API\API MPMS Chapter 5.4.pdf ceb53cc1
API\API MPMS Chapter 5.5.pdf 47cafee6
API\API MPMS Chapter 6.1.pdf 85041850
API\API MPMS Chapter 6.2.pdf 80f02e93
API\API MPMS Chapter 6.4.pdf b58b5de0
API\API MPMS Chapter 6.5.pdf adfc3339
API\API MPMS Chapter 6.6.pdf 6afe9f0f
API\API MPMS Chapter 6.7.pdf d8548fdb
API\API MPMS Chapter 7.pdf 8f68f650
API\API MPMS Chapter 8.1.pdf 5e7f2d20
API\API MPMS Chapter 8.2.pdf 1df4d1d6
API\API MPMS Chapter 8.3.pdf 78eb2e3e
API\API MPMS Chapter 8.4.pdf 67d83237
API\API MPMS Chapter 9.1.pdf c72de654
API\API MPMS Chapter 9.2.pdf 4c6f514a
API\API MPMS Chapter 9.3.pdf 74745dad
API\API MPMS14.3.1 Natural Gas Fluids Measurement.pdf 3ae85bd6

API Part.1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API Part.2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASME\ASME B16-47 Large Diameter Steel Flanges.pdf 51f4eca2
ASME\ASME B16.11 Forged Fittings - Socket Welding & Threaded.pdf 1a82466a
ASME\ASME B16.20 Metallic Gaskets for Pipe Flanges.pdf 4a549727
ASME\ASME B16.21 Non-Metallic Flat Gaskets for Pipe Flanges.pdf 3d27a246
ASME\ASME B16.34 Valves-Flanged, Threaded, and Welding End.pdf 1900cf15
ASME\ASME B16.36 Orifice Flanges.pdf b6dbfcb9
ASME\ASME B16.5-2003 Pipe Flanges & Flanged Fittings.pdf 68371bd5
ASME\ASME B31.4 Pipeline Transporation Systems for Liquid Hydrocarbons & Other Liquids.pdf aa53b9b5
ASME\ASME B40_100 Gauges & Gauge Attachments.pdf 3ef383fc
ASME\ASME B40_200 Thermometers - Direct Reading & Remote Reading.pdf 85735f4b
ASME\ASME MFC_01M Glossary - Measurement of Fluid Flow in Pipes.pdf de549c15
ASME\ASME MFC_02M  Measurement of Uncertainty in Fluid Flow in Closed Conduits.pdf bbbf392b
ASME\ASME MFC_03M  Measurement of Fluid Flow in Pipes Using Orifice, Nozzles & Venturies.pdf 7fce2677
ASME\ASME MFC_04M  Measurement of Gas Flow by Turbine Meters.pdf 34b70d73
ASME\ASME MFC_05M  Measurement of Liquid Flow in Closed Conduit Using Ultrasonic Meter.pdf 3e91e52c
ASME\ASME MFC_06M  Measurement of Fluid Flow in Pipes Using Vortex Meters.pdf 23857d30
ASME\ASME MFC_07M  Measurement of Gas Flow by mans Critical Flow Venturin Nozzles.pdf 01d6faa1
ASME\ASME MFC_08M Fluid Flow in Closed Conduits - Connection of Pressure Signal between Primary & Secondary Devices.pdf 9a56dd0c
ASME\ASME MFC_11M Measurement of Fluid Flow by Means of Coriolis Mass Flowmeter.pdf a602f88b
ASME\ASME MFC_14M Measurement of Fluid Flow by Means of Small Bore Precesion Orifice Meters.pdf 95fe460d
ASME\ASME MFC_16M Measurement of Fluid Flow in Closed Conduit Using Electromagnetic Flow Meter.pdf c4ba1888
ASME\ASME MFC_18M Measurement of Fluid Flow using Variable Area Flow Meters.pdf 8dffadac
ASME\ASME PTC 19.3 Temperature Measurement.pdf 83dd6bcb


ASME
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASTM\ASTM-A106 Specification for Seamless CS Pipe for HT Service.pdf fdb366b4
ASTM\ASTM-A193 Specification for Alloy Steel & Stainless Steel Bolting for HT Service.pdf db0309a4
ASTM\ASTM-A312 Specification for Seamless and Welded Austenitic Stainless Steel Pipes.pdf fe4b02d6
ASTM\ASTM_DIN_Equivalent Materials.pdf 1187c67d

ASTM
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS\2573-1.pdf bb21ad37
BS\2742.pdf d318eafe
BS\3676-1.pdf a0b97fc5
BS\4483.pdf e293e425
BS\476 Part 7.pdf ce8dca99
BS\5950-2.pdf 17218728
BS\8666.pdf 9ce436b6
BS\BS 5308 Part 1 Instrumentation Cables.pdf 86ca5bc4
BS\BS 5308 Part 2 Instrumentation Cables.pdf e48c168f
BS\BS 5930 Code of Practice for Site Investigations.pdf 5e3c8e03
BS\BS 6883 Elastomer Insulated Cables.pdf 09553192
BS\BS 7655.2.6 Insulating & Sheathing Materials for Cables.pdf 113bfb22
BS\BS EN 12504-1.pdf 34c741b3
BS\BS EN 12944-1 Paint & Varnishes.pdf 1957deef
BS\BS EN 12944-2 Paint & Varnishes.pdf 9231a505
BS\BS EN 12944-3 Paint & Varnishes.pdf 7f12b43b
BS\BS EN 12944-4 Paint & Varnishes.pdf bd272db3
BS\BS EN 12944-5 Paint & Varnishes.pdf e76928c9
BS\BS EN 12944-6 Paint & Varnishes.pdf 32e64b7d
BS\BS EN 12944-7 Paint & Varnishes.pdf 5552f37b
BS\BS EN 12944-8 Paint & Varnishes.pdf fdb0a25c
BS\BS EN 1435 Radiographic Examination of Weld Joints.pdf 64592a06
BS\BS EN 4066.pdf 0522ef48
BS\BS EN 50081-2 Electromagnetic Compatibility.pdf 59ebd434
BS\BS EN 50082-2 Electromagnetic Compatibility.pdf c259573f
BS\BS EN 558-1 Industrial Valves.pdf 7c7277f3
BS\BS EN 558-2 Industrial Valves.pdf c2812700
BS\BS EN 60801-2 Electromagnetic Compatibility.pdf 47fcbd18
BS\BS EN 60947-4-1 Low Voltage Switchgear.pdf 0a83c562
BS\BS EN 61000-6-4 Electromagnetic Compatibility.pdf 553a0312
BS\BS EN 61158-2 Fieldbus Standard for Use in Industrial Control Systems.pdf b9ff8443
BS\BS EN 837-1 Pressure Gauges.pdf 4a0b6001


BS
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO\ISO 10790 Guidance to the selection, installation and use of Coriolis meters.pdf 6ee60a28
ISO\ISO 12764 Flowrate measurement by Vortex Shedding Flowmeter.pdf 2c276bd4
ISO\ISO 13359 Flanged electromagnetic flowmeters.pdf 98524107
ISO\ISO 14511 Thermal mass flowmeters.pdf a6a30383
ISO\ISO 2715 Volumetric measurement by Turbine Meter Systems.pdf 3a4299dd
ISO\ISO 2954 Mechnical Vibrations for Rotating & Reciprocating Machinery.pdf d4fa55e3
ISO\ISO 4126_1 Safety valves.pdf 86d07348
ISO\ISO 4126_2 Bursting disc safety devices.pdf 40382624
ISO\ISO 4126_4 Pilot-operated safety valves.pdf 517bfc82
ISO\ISO 4126_5 Controlled safety pressure relief systems.pdf 36f9b23d
ISO\ISO 4126_6 Application, selection and installation of bursting disc safety devices.pdf b18dd11b
ISO\ISO 4126_7 Safety devices for protection against excessive pressure - Common Data.pdf 28ae7c37
ISO\ISO 5167-1 Measurement of fluid flow by means of D.P. Meters - General principles & Requirements.pdf bf31561b
ISO\ISO 5167-2 Orifice plates.pdf e7c1c03d
ISO\ISO 5167-3 Nozzles and Venturi nozzles.pdf 82bfcc44
ISO\ISO 5167-4 Venturi Tubes.pdf 1ea9efad
ISO\ISO 6817 Electromagnetic Flowmeters.pdf 0d2d046b
ISO\ISO 7121 Flanged Steel Ball Valves.pdf bd1bb11d
ISO\ISO 7240_1 Fire detection and alarm systems - General & Definitions.pdf d3fdc907
ISO\ISO 7240_14 Fire detection and alarm systems - Buildings .pdf f1e64a69
ISO\ISO 7240_15 Fire detection and alarm systems - Multisensor fire detectors.pdf 13ff672a
ISO\ISO 7240_2 Fire detection and alarm systems - Control and indicating equipment.pdf c10e0c00
ISO\ISO 7240_4 Fire detection and alarm systems - Power supply equipment.pdf 5736a611
ISO\ISO 7240_5 Fire detection and alarm systems - Point-type heat detectors.pdf bf30be0e
ISO\ISO 7240_7 Fire detection and alarm systems - Point-type smoke detectors.pdf e8d36604
ISO\ISO 7278_1 Liquid hydrocarbons - Dynamic measurement Proving systems for volumetric meters.pdf 10c2674f
ISO\ISO 7278_2 Liquid hydrocarbons - Dynamic measurement Proving systems for volumetric meters.pdf 4d6b1d64
ISO\ISO 7278_3 Liquid hydrocarbons - Dynamic measurement Proving systems for volumetric meters.pdf 017e509a
ISO\ISO 7278_4 Liquid hydrocarbons - Dynamic measurement Proving systems for volumetric meters.pdf ba076fbd
ISO\ISO 9001-2000 Quality Management System Design.pdf 9ef9b1b7
ISO\ISO 9951 Turbine Meters.pdf 7adc27d6


ISO
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISA\ISA 12.01 Definitions and Information Pertaining to Electrical Apparatus in Hazardous Locations.pdf f2613e55
ISA\ISA 12.04 Electrical Apparatus for Explosive Gas Atmospheres Pressurized Enclosures p.pdf 811f41e9
ISA\ISA 12.10 Area Classification in Hazardous Dust Locations.pdf 29d8257b
ISA\ISA 12.10.05 Electrical Apparatus for Use in Zone 20, Zone 21 and Zone 22 Hazardous Locations.pdf c9a803f6
ISA\ISA 12.13.01 Performance Requirements for Combustible Gas Detectors.pdf e4d2ecff
ISA\ISA 12.27.01 Requirements for Process Sealing Between Electrical Systems and Flammable or Combustible Process Fluids.pdf 15025334
ISA\ISA 18.1 Annunciator Sequences and Specifications.pdf 0b7ff4b5
ISA\ISA 20 Specification Forms for Process Measurement and Control Instruments, Primary Elements, and Control Valves.pdf 4030e02d
ISA\ISA 5.1 Instrumentation Symbols and Identification.pdf aaa5243b
ISA\ISA 5.2 Binary Logic Diagrams for Process Operations.pdf 052cc9a5
ISA\ISA 5.3 Graphic Symbols for Distributed Control shared Display Instrumentation, Logic & Computer Systems.pdf ea0f88c0
ISA\ISA 5.4 Instrument Loop Diagrams.pdf 7140e8ba
ISA\ISA 5.5 Graphic Symbols for Process Displays.pdf 8d7b4fd5
ISA\ISA 50.00.01 Compatibility of Analog Signals for Electronic Industrial Process Instruments.pdf cd5f7a5f
ISA\ISA 50.02-2 Fieldbus Standard for Use in Industrial Control Systems Part 2 Physical Layer Specification and Service Definition.pdf 6ffa0e34
ISA\ISA 50.02-3 Fieldbus Standard for Use in Industrial Control Systems Part 3 Data Link Service Definition.pdf 961cb4b7
ISA\ISA 50.02-4 Fieldbus Standard for Use in Industrial Control Systems Part 4 Data Link Protocol Specification.pdf 6b15a62e
ISA\ISA 50.02-5 Fieldbus Standard for Use in Industrial Control Systems Part 5 Application Layer Service Definition.pdf 4076f5ce
ISA\ISA 50.02-6 Fieldbus Standard for Use in Industrial Control Systems Part 6 Application Layer Protocol Specifications.pdf 66f97d1f
ISA\ISA 51.1 Process Instrumentation Technology.pdf 34531bf9
ISA\ISA 7.0 Quality Standard for Instrument Air.pdf c0c2750e
ISA\ISA 71.01 Environmental Conditions for Process Measurement and Control Systems - Temperature and Humidity.pdf b16a996a
ISA\ISA 71.02 Environmental Conditions for Process Measurement and Control Systems - Power.pdf b7fba49a
ISA\ISA 71.03 Environmental Conditions for Process Measurement and Control Systems - Mechanical Influences.pdf b0123c46
ISA\ISA 71.04 Environmental Conditions for Process Measurement and Control Systems - Airborne Contaminants.pdf eafabf42
ISA\ISA 71.11.01 Inherent Flow Characteristic and Rangeability of Control Valves.pdf 022ed339
ISA\ISA 75.01.01 Flow Equations for Sizing Control Valves.pdf ed9c47f5
ISA\ISA 75.02 Control Valve Capacity Test Procedure.pdf 6d64e23b
ISA\ISA 75.05.01 Control Valve Terminology.pdf 9f699cd2
ISA\ISA 75.07 Laboratory Measurement of Aerodynamic Noise Generated by Control Valve.pdf 697ce115
ISA\ISA 75.08 Installed Face-to-Face Dimensions for Flaned Clamp Or Pinch Valves.pdf fcd23387
ISA\ISA 75.08.01 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Integral Flanged Globe-Style Control Valve Bodies.pdf 2e65e1f1
ISA\ISA 75.08.02 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Flangeless Control Valves.pdf 405b3c5a
ISA\ISA 75.08.03 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Socket Weld & Screwed Globe Control Valves.pdf 540b4843
ISA\ISA 75.08.04 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Buttweld Globe Control Valves.pdf d897e0a9
ISA\ISA 75.08.04 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Buttweld-End Globe-Style Valves.pdf cc1e0609
ISA\ISA 75.08.05 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Buttweld Globe Control Valves.pdf ee922ac1
ISA\ISA 75.08.06 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Flanged Globe Control Valves.pdf 5c1af56c
ISA\ISA 75.08.07 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Separable Flanged Globe Control Valves.pdf 179cc6de
ISA\ISA 75.11.01 Inherent Flow Characteristic and Rangeability of Control Valves.pdf 0299cc92
ISA\ISA 75.13 Method of Evaluating the Performance of Positioners.pdf 822d27da
ISA\ISA 75.17 Control Valve Aerodynamic Noise Prediction.pdf 028ac012
ISA\ISA 75.19.01 Hydrostatic Testing of Control Valves.pdf f6ec9124
ISA\ISA 75.21 Process Data Presentation for Control Valves.pdf c45fd21c
ISA\ISA 75.22  Face-to-Centerline Dimensions for Flanged Globe-Style Angle Control Valves.pdf c49f6192
ISA\ISA 75.23 Considerations for Evaluating Control Valve Cavitation.pdf d9a266ee
ISA\ISA 75.25 Test Procedure for Control Valve Response Measurement from Step Inputs.pdf e58bdc16
ISA\ISA 84.00.01 Safety Instrumented Systems for the Process Industry Sector Part 1.pdf 68728c28
ISA\ISA 84.00.01 Safety Instrumented Systems for the Process Industry Sector Part 2.pdf 62f85b7a
ISA\ISA 84.00.01 Safety Instrumented Systems for the Process Industry Sector Part 3.pdf e50955b2
ISA\ISA 91.00.01 Identification of Emergency Shutdown Systems.pdf 4c5eeef9
ISA\ISA 91.00.02 Criticality Classification Guideline for Instrumentation.pdf f71a0d3e
ISA\ISA MC 96.1 Temperature Measurement Thermocouples.pdf 535951e8
ISA\ISA RP60.1 Control Center Facilities.pdf f34b7d05
ISA\ISA RP60.11 Crating, Shipping, and Handling for Control Centers.pdf 68b962c0
ISA\ISA RP60.2 Control Center Design Guide and Terminology.pdf 93d44eca
ISA\ISA RP60.3 Human Engineering for Control Centers.pdf 98e3b795
ISA\ISA RP60.4 Documentation for Control Centers.pdf 27abfe14
ISA\ISA RP60.6 Nameplates, Labels, and Tags for Control Centers.pdf 03879bc2
ISA\ISA RP60.8 Electrical Guide for Control Centers.pdf 4701a69f
ISA\ISA RP60.9 Piping Guide for Control Centers.pdf 6e28f324
ISA\ISA RP77.60.02 Fossil Fuel Power Plant Human-Machine Interface Alarms.pdf 1aab2194
ISA\ISA RP77.60.04 Fossil Fuel Power Plant Human-Machine Interface - CRT Displays.pdf 14354805
ISA\ISA RP77.60.05 Fossil Fuel Power Plant Human Machine Interface Task Analysis.pdf 096b608b
ISA\ISA S5.4 - Instrument Loop Diagrams.pdf 603ba69a
ISA\ISA S84.01 Application of Safety Instrumented Systems for Process Industries.pdf 50f9c08f
ISA\ISA TR 99.00.01 Security Technologies for Manufacturing and Control Systems.pdf d58a1015
ISA\ISA TR 99.00.02 Integrating Electronic Security into the Manufacturing and Control Systems Environment.pdf 3725111b
ISA\ISA TR50.02 Fieldbus Standard for Use in Industrial Control Systems Part 9.pdf 5c1b52a0
ISA\ISA TR50.02 Fieldbus Standard for Use in Industrial Control Systems Parts 3&4.pdf 15201fea
ISA\ISA TR75.04.01 Control Valve Position Stability.pdf 2c01e164
ISA\ISA TR84.00.02 Safety Instrumented Functions (SIF) Part 1.pdf 364b3292
ISA\ISA TR84.00.02 Safety Instrumented Functions (SIF) Part 2.pdf 7733601d
ISA\ISA TR84.00.02 Safety Instrumented Functions (SIF) Part 3.pdf dc8ff72c
ISA\ISA TR84.00.02 Safety Instrumented Functions (SIF) Part 4.pdf 04445a14
ISA\ISA TR84.00.02 Safety Instrumented Functions (SIF) Part 5.pdf 8cd985e8
ISA\ISA TR84.00.03 Guidance for Testing of Process Sector Safety Instrumented Functions.pdf 84997d06
ISA\ISA pp437-438.pdf 642d6379


ISA
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NACE\NACE MR0175 (ISO 15156)-2001 Materials for Use in H2S Containing Environment.pdf 0d7a3374
NACE\NACE MR0175-2003 Matrials for Sulphide Stress -----ing & Stress Corrosion -----ing Resistance.pdf 7d4ab03b
NACE\NACE TM-0284.pdf e8a03e3a
NFPA\NFPA 2001 Standard on Clean Agent Fire Extingushing System.pdf cd72d4ce
NFPA\NFPA 30 Flammable & Combustible Liquids Code.pdf ee1d76ae
NFPA\NFPA 70 National Electric Code.pdf ca3b5ab0
NFPA\NFPA 850 Recommended Practice for Fire Protection for Electric Generating Plants.pdf 7a7d1d50
NFPA\NFPA 86 Standard for Ovens and Furnaces.pdf 437e24ff
RAL Colour card\RAL colour card.htm ff6a2e7d
UL\UL 444 Communication Cables.pdf 82aab970


NACE
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
RAL COLOUR CARD
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
UL
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
NFPA
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and more NFPA standards

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## modhar85

Thank you

----------


## sambun

Dear Tturit !
That's great ! Thank you very much !
Pls send me link if you find API MPMS Chap 18 (full).

----------


## namasral

DO YOU HAVE LATEST API-682 AND API-610 LATEST EDITION -2009 OR 2008 OR WHICH ONE THE LATEST...THANKS, PLEASE SENT EMAIL TO namasral@yahoo.com for the link ...

thnaks very very much for your help

----------


## Gabonabo

HI MY FRIEND


I AM LOOKING FOR API MPMS 5.8 ULTRASONIC FLOWMETERS WITH TRANSIT TIME, IF YOU HAVE IT PLEASE SEND ME TO gabopech@yahoo.com

regardsSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## ymi2436

i really need a nfpa 472 "handbook" of standard

The handbook makes an explanation of the standard

and aid in exam preparation of the standard


help me please

----------


## faizol

> i really need a nfpa 472 "handbook" of standard
> 
> The handbook makes an explanation of the standard
> 
> and aid in exam preparation of the standard
> 
> 
> help me please



Dear ymi 2436,

I have a NFPA 472 -2002 ED, please provide your email here than i will send to you. my email is faizol@mset.com.my

Thank you. :Big Grin:

----------


## faizol

> i really need a nfpa 472 "handbook" of standard
> 
> The handbook makes an explanation of the standard
> 
> and aid in exam preparation of the standard
> 
> 
> help me please



Dear Friend,

Check your gmail mailbox. i already send standard for NFPA 472-2002 ED.

Thank you. :Big Grin:

----------


## lzhappy

I am new here~! I can not understand the information in the DOC files~!
but thank you all the same~!

----------


## frenchcajunman

good post - I am looking for API 700 ?

----------


## tony_black

Please find attached the Withdrawn API 700

----------


## frenchcajunman

Thank You Tony

----------


## f81aa

Dorio, I am speechless. Thank you

----------


## f81aa

Achmad Nur Eddin, thanks for the ISO\ISO 7240_14 Fire detection and alarm systems - Buildings document.

----------


## f81aa

Thanks

----------


## f81aa

I have to be more specific, thanks a lot Tony

----------


## jojeecares

Dear Dorio,
Kinldy send me AGA report 3 if you have at junaid_shaikh8@hotmail.com
Regards,


Muhammad JunaidSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## mhuelva

thanks a lot for all information

----------


## konoha

many thanks given to dorio for uploading the asme, api, nace, nfpa standards

----------


## plg6667

can Any body help me by providing a E book on *Industrial Heating*

----------


## tturit

what do you want heating?

----------


## plg6667

I need a book on Industrial Heating. If any one can help me in getting one.

----------


## DORIO

Industrial Heating: Principles, Techniques, Materials, Applications, and Design


Heating is an important operation in almost all industrial processes at some point, and a large variety of heating techniques are available to the designer. Until now, however, no book has covered all of the diverse heating processes, their principles, choice, design materials, and limitations while addressing a range of complimentary topics, such as vacuum techniques, temperature measurement and control, fuels, and protective atmospheres. This self-contained resource does all that and more. Special topics include discussions of waste incineration and biogas generation. The book supplies solved problems for each stage, allowing readers to develop confidence in applying theory to practical situations.
Links:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nazilla.shahloei

thanks for your help

----------


## kumar_chemical

thank u very much u r effort very very thankful to u keep it up

----------


## f81aa

Thanks a lot, Dorio

----------


## viswanathankasi2

hi,

good work . good luck for u r future works.

bye

----------


## dragonpvgas

Please send it to me. I need these docs.

thank you

----------


## dragonpvgas

Please send it to me. I need these docs.

thank you


nguyenhhthang@gmail.comSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## dragonpvgas

please send it to me too, my email: nguyenhhthang@gmail.com

many thanks in advance

----------


## DORIO

BS
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
AGA
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
NFPA
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ISO
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ISA
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
NACE
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
RAL COLOUR CARD
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
UL
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASME
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API Part.1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API Part.2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

very thanks

----------


## aragorn

thanks a lot

----------


## aiman1981

please send me ASTM at aimangamal@yahoo.com

----------


## miGs

Dorio,

please upload also to ifile IEC and IEEE standards...

Thanks...

----------


## rad007

Dorio,
  Please have you IEEE stds

----------


## rad007

Dorio,

please upload to ifile IEC and IEEE standards.

Thanks

----------


## DORIO

The links for IEEE Standards are:
part 1: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
part 2: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rad007

Thanks very much DORIO

----------


## f81aa

Dorio, thanks for the IEEE Standards

----------


## COCO

Can anybody give me ASME B16.34, latest edition (2009), pdf file? Please!

See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## Mich

Hi, i need API 520 standard please
jfk130579@hotmail.it
THK

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Dear Faizol Brother,
please send the NFPA 472-2002ED to my email id: safetypartha@gmail.com
Thanks & Regards

----------


## DORIO

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
IEC Standrards

----------


## COCO

Can I trust to what I did download from here? asking because many files (pdf format) are editable.
Thanks a lot for answer.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Thank you for sharing. Anyway, could you please separate the file into several files with smaller sizes, example 25 MB. It is easier for me and other people to download it.
Regards

----------


## sambun

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Thanks DORIO. But could you provide the list of IEC standards you uploaded ? Thanks !

----------


## mhuelva

> Hi, i need API 520 standard please
> jfk130579@hotmail.it
> THK



API RP 520 Part I (2000) Sizing, Selection, and Installation of Pressure-Relieving Devices in Refineries. Part ISizing and Selection

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 520 Part II (2003) Sizing, Selection, and Installation of Pressure-Relieving Devices in Refineries

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards

----------


## DORIO

IEC requested list

----------


## faizol

> Dear Faizol Brother,
> please send the NFPA 472-2002ED to my email id: safetypartha@gmail.com
> Thanks & Regards



Dear Parthasarathy,

I have NFPA 472 -2008 edition -"Standard for competence of responders to hazardous  Materials/Weapons......

I already tries to email  you, but unfortunately failed, so i upload at link below:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you. :Big Grin:

----------


## sebastiancortez

please, i need iso 10790.. anybady can help me? i really need

----------


## jotaeme

Dorio:

I know that you have a lot of request, but when you have a little time, please send me the API MPPS in bath to my email jvillarrealpetroterminal.com or igorquasimodogmail.com

Jotaeme

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Thanks for sharing Mr.Faizol.
Regards,


Partha.See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## f81aa

faizol, thanks for sharing

----------


## azmi bulut karabulut

Could you please send me API2000 via mail ''akarabulut@akkim.com.tr''
Thank you so much..

----------


## faizol

> Could you please send me API2000 via mail ''akarabulut@akkim.com.tr''
> Thank you so much..



Dear Mr. Azmi,

For API STD 2000-1998 Edition "Venting Atmospheric and Low Pressure Storage Tanks (Non refrigerated & Refrigerated) ".Kindly download at link below:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you. :Big Grin:

----------


## viswanathankasi2

thks its very useful

----------


## somucdm

thanks

----------


## gelectric

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Please send me IEEE and IEC standars links via email: ge_zambrano@yahoo.com
Thanks a lot.

----------


## soncntd

many thanks for great job!

----------


## fhasan

Dear Brothers

Can any one share JA 1011 or any RCM related literature.

Will be obliged
Fhasan

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear Brothers
> 
> Can any one share JA 1011 or any RCM related literature.
> 
> Will be obliged
> Fhasan



 SAE JA1011-1999 Evaluation Criteria for Reliability-Centered Maintenance (RCM) Processes.pdf 0.049 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tinku

> please, i need iso 10790.. anybady can help me? i really need



  :Smile:  Here is ur need:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fhasan

Thanks, You are a great help

----------


## f81aa

Achmad Nur Eddin and tinku, thanks for sharing

See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## truocvo

SAE JA1011-1999 Evaluation Criteria for Reliability-Centered Maintenance (RCM) Processes.pdf 0.049 MB
_________________
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## al.r

Hi Dorio,

Could you please the following standards to the alla.r14@gmail.com

API\API 2218 Fireproofing Practices in Petroleum & Petrochemical PlantsAPI\API 14FZ Recommended Practice for Design and Installation of Electrical Systems
API\API 540 Electrical Installations in Petroleum Processing Plants
API\API 500 Recommended Practice for Classification of Locations for Electrical Systems
IEC\60364-3 Electrical Installations of Buildings.
IEC\IEC 60092-350 Elecetrical Installations in Ship
ISA\ISA 5.2 Binary Logic Diagrams for Process Operations
ISA\ISA 5.3 Graphic Symbols for Distributed Control shared Display Instrumentation, Logic & Computer Systems.
ISA\ISA 5.4 Instrument Loop Diagrams
ISA\ISA 5.5 Graphic Symbols for Process Displays
ISA\ISA 51.1 Process Instrumentation Technology
ISA\ISA 7.0 Quality Standard for Instrument Air
ISA\ISA 84.00.01 Safety Instrumented Systems for the Process Industry Sector Part 1ISA\ISA 84.00.01 Safety Instrumented Systems for the Process Industry Sector Part 2ISA\ISA 84.00.01 Safety Instrumented Systems for the Process Industry Sector Part 3
ISO\ISO 7240_1 Fire detection and alarm systems - General & Definitions.
ISO\ISO 7240_14 Fire detection and alarm systems - Buildings .
ISO\ISO 7240_15 Fire detection and alarm systems - Multisensor fire detectors.
ISO\ISO 7240_2 Fire detection and alarm systems - Control and indicating equipment.
ISO\ISO 7240_4 Fire detection and alarm systems - Power supply equipment
ISO\ISO 7240_5 Fire detection and alarm systems - Point-type heat detectors.
ISO\ISO 7240_7 Fire detection and alarm systems - Point-type smoke detectors

BS\BS EN 61158-2 Fieldbus Standard for Use in Industrial Control Systems.

thank you in advance.

----------


## DORIO

BS
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API Part.1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API Part.2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ISO
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ISA
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
IEC
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## al.r

thanks

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Hi
I need 
ASME PTC 12.2 1998 & ASME PTC 4.4 .
Please share it...

Thanks
Praphulla
praphulla.dp@gmail.com

----------


## rad007

Hello 

Can you upload HEI standards and PTC (ASME Performance Test codes)

Thanks

----------


## khurmi

NFPA 13: Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems, 2007 Edition

(or) NFPA 13: Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems, 2010 Edition

Iam in need of this above standard

Kindly do the needful and provide the downloadable link pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Alexi Zorba

> International Engineering Standards Download links available!



hi brothers,

is there anybody who has below standards;

-NFPA 20..2010 version
-NFPA 22..2008 version
-NFPA 17..2009 version
-NFPA 17A..2009 version
-ASME A17.3

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> hi brothers,
> 
> is there anybody who has below standards;
> 
> -NFPA 20..2010 version
> -NFPA 22..2008 version
> -NFPA 17..2009 version
> -NFPA 17A..2009 version
> -ASME A17.3



NFPA I have the old version 

ASME - SAFETY CODE FOR EXISTING ELEVATORS AND ESCALATORS
 A17.3.pdf 5.148 MB - 2002
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

Achmad Nur Eddin, thank you and Happy New Year

Regards

----------


## khurmi

Book 		  :  	 Piping Calculations Manual

	Author    	 :  	E. Shashi Menon

	Publisher  	 : 	McGraw-Hill Companies

	ISBN-10  	 :  	0071440909

	ISBN-13  	 :   	978-0071440905

	Edition		 :    	1st Edition, 12/2004

	No of   Pages  	:	666 Pages

Link for the above Book Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## desire

i wouldnt mind if i have it too...dizie09@yahoo.com

See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## ma7amdieno

DORIO

Could u please send me a copy for UL, ASME, BS Standards at my email Moh.ma7amdieno@gmail.com 
Thanks Alot

----------


## ma7amdieno

did any one have the UL555

----------


## vikaschaurasia

ANY  BODY  HAVE AMCA STANDARD?  (air  movement & control  association )

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> did any one have the UL555



 UL 555-2006 Fire Dampers.pdf 0.656 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nashat151

i need this one please urgent 
BS EN 115-2008 Escalator safety

----------


## nashat151

or this one 
BS En 115-1995

----------


## deyprasen

Please Send the link for
AWWA M11-Complete
BS-for cooling towers

----------


## varunsway

please also give to me via email to varunmultitex@gmail.com

----------


## faizol

> Please Send the link for
> AWWA M11-Complete
> BS-for cooling towers



Dear Friend,

For AWWA Manual M11 2004 Edition + 2005 Errata " Steel Pipe-A Guide for design and Installation". The link is:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Thank you :Big Grin:

----------


## reza-amin

*download  ASTM standards*
Firstly, Download the reference of ASTM Standards from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Then, you can select your required standards from these links or you can find these links on the last sheet of "LIST.xls" file.
(all files password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Please Send the link for
> AWWA M11-Complete
> BS-for cooling towers



BS 4485.2-1988 Water cooling towers Part 2 Methods for performance testing.pdf	  3.77 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS 4485.3-1988 Water cooling towers Part 3 Code of practice for thermal and functional design.pdf	  5.05 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS 4485.4-1996 Water cooling towers Part 4 Code of practice for stuctural.pdf	  945.48 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NOT AVAILABLE : BS 4485.1

----------


## ma7amdieno

Dear achmed Nur



Many thanks for your HelpSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## ma7amdieno

is  anyone has the following standards
UL 10B
UL 10C
UBC(Uniform Building Code Standards)7-2" fire tests of door Assemblies"

Thanks

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

UL 10B-2008 Standard for Fire Tests of Door Assemblies.pdf	  549.8 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 10C-2009 Positive Pressure Fire Tests of Door Assemblies.pdf	  671.55 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## psundar_2009

Hi,
ANSI/ISA 75.08-1999
BSR/ISA 75.10.02-1999 (R200x)

pls send the above pinch valve standards,

----------


## ma7amdieno

hi 
is one has UL 50 & UL 1203
Thanks

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> hi 
> is one has UL 50 & UL 1203
> Thanks



I have only this item :

UL 50-2007 Enclosures for Electrical Equipment, Non-Environmental Considerations.pdf 0.796 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ma7amdieno

> I have only this item :
> 
> UL 50-2007 Enclosures for Electrical Equipment, Non-Environmental Considerations.pdf 0.796 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for your help & attention

----------


## deyprasen

Thank u very much Achmud for ur generous effort it really helped.
But the part 3 of the BS 4485 was decrypted or something and it contained only 25 pages and not the full code.

It would be of immense help if u could post the complete PDF file.

Moreover if u have any refence document for NDCT thermal performance calculation or evaluation from vendor or whatever..i would be very thankful to u..

Thanks& Regards
Prasenjit

----------


## sambun

> UL 10B-2008 Standard for Fire Tests of Door Assemblies.pdf	  549.8 KB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Thank you.
Dear Achmad Nur Eddin, do you have UL standards for flame detectors ? I have only UL for gas detectors.

----------


## amshah

Dear Sambun please share UL std for Gas detector if possible.

----------


## mkhurram79

> UL 10B-2008 Standard for Fire Tests of Door Assemblies.pdf	  549.8 KB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



thanks

----------


## emanc

Anyone have the following ASME standards?

ASME PTC 20.1-1977 (Reaf 1982), Speed and Load Governing Systems for Steam Turbine-Generator Units
ASME PTC 20.2-1965 (Reaf 1986), Overspeed Trip Systems for Steam Turbine-Generator Units
ASME PTC 20.3-1970 (Reaf 1980), Pressure-Control Systems Used on Steam Turbine-Generator Units
NEMA SM 23-1985, Steam Turbines for Mechanical Drive Service
NEMA SM 24-1985, Land Based Steam Turbine Generator Sets, 0 to 33 000 kW
ANSI C50.10-1990, American National Standard General Requirements for Synchronous Machines

Thanks in advance.

----------


## TMN

Can you please help me with BS5156?



Best Regards,

TMNSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## reza-amin

Download BSI Engineering Standards for free.
list of each package content is enclosed.

files password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Package 1 :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

6323P3 - 6323P4 - 6323P5 - 6323P6 - 6323P7 - 6323P8 - BS499P1 - BS499P2 - BS1449.1 - BS1449.2

Package  2 : 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS1993 - BS1993.1 - BS1993.2 - BS1993.3 - BS2600P1 - BS2600P2 - BS2874 - BS2901.1-  BS2901.2 - BS2901.3

Package 3 : 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS2901.4 - BS2901.5 - BS2910 - BS3037P1 - BS3037P2 - BS3601 - BS3923P1 - BS3923P2 - BS4232 - BS4360

Package 4 : 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS4482 - BS4483 - BS4848P2 - BS4848P4 - BS4848P5 - BS4870P1 - BS4870P2 - BS4870P3 - BS4870P4 - BS4871P1

Package 5 : 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS4871P2 - BS4871P3 - BS4872P1 - BS4872P2 - BS5135 - BS5316.1 - BS5316.2 - BS5316.3 - BS5391 - BS5950.5

Package 6 : 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS5950P1 - BS5950P2 - BS5950P3 - BS5950P4 - BS5950P5 - BS5950P6 - BS5950P7 - BS5950P8 - BS5950P9 - BS6072

Package 7 : 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS6323P1 - BS6323P2 - BS6443 - BS6739 - BS61024 - CP312.1 - CP312.2 - CP312.3 - EN137 - EN139

Package 8 : 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EN287.1 - EN287.2 - EN288 - EN288.2 - EN288.3 - EN288.4 - EN288.5 - EN288.6 - EN399 - EN573.1

Package 9 : 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EN573.2 - EN573.3 - EN573.4 - EN755.3 - EN755.4 - EN755.5 - EN755.6 - EN755.7 - EN755.8 - EN756

Package 10 : 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EN1011 - EN1435 - EN1562 - EN1597.1 - EN1597.2 - EN1597.3 - EN1599 - EN1600 - EN1668 - EN10025

Package 11 : 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EN10027.1 - EN10027.2 - EN10164 - EN10219 - EN10219.2 - EN10222.1 - EN10222.3

----------


## amshah

Hi Raza Amin,

Great post,

But can u load these files in ifile, as rapidshare is banned at our location.

----------


## sambun

> Download BSI Engineering Standards for free.
> list of each package content is enclosed.
> 
> files password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks ! But we couldn't load from rapidshare ! Pls upload to ifile.it !

----------


## deyprasen

BS 4485 part 3-complete pl.   I need it very badly

----------


## tturit

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


 :EEK!:

----------


## f81aa

reza-amin, thanks a lot

----------


## deyprasen

Thanks alot for BS 4485 part 3....

Do u have the CTI manual...

----------


## s@ndy

Appreciate if anyone can share ISO 15663 Parts 1 to 3.

many thanks

----------


## barbara

Hi guys

i need shell dep for atmospheric storage tank...
Anyone can help me?

thanks!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## deyprasen

The BS 4485 part 3 is decrypted using a trial version pdf -----er, so the whole document is not shown. Pls upload the link for the complete document......i really need it

Thanks & Regards

Prasenjit..

----------


## sanathgorantla

pls would u send these links to kumar_gorantla@rediffmail.com

----------


## Robonima

Does any one have *BS EN 12944:2007*, Paints and varnishes-Corrosion protection of steel structures by protective paint systems ?

See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## ma7amdieno

Dear All 
is any one have AMCA standard 500-D, 502 
i need them urgently 

Many Thanks

----------


## barbara

I Dorio

can you send me all API Standard?

barbara.silvetti@gmail.com

thanks!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## shakmed

> Does any one have *BS EN 12944:2007*, Paints and varnishes-Corrosion protection of steel structures by protective paint systems ?



If 1998 version is OK with you, I can help.

----------


## ma7amdieno

is any one has ASHRAE Guideline 16
Thanks

----------


## deyprasen

Pl post the link for BS-4485 part 3 for cooling towers decrypted and full...i am a kind of desperate need please....

----------


## ma7amdieno

is anyone has BS 476 part 22
thanks

----------


## hbili

Hi DORIO,
would like them very much. Pls send me via email: hbili@yahoo.com
Thanks a lot.

----------


## august8

Thank you!! It is very good for me.

----------


## ma7amdieno

hello everyone

is anyone has the BS 476 Part 22 
i need it urgently 
thanks

----------


## umashankarsingh

Dear DORIO

                   i have required ISO 2531 for Ductile Iron Pipe 
please send to me at my e-mail id umashankarsingh@hotmail.com

regards

umashankar

----------


## 101043728

Hi DORIO,
Pls send me SAE JA1011 via email: ssbb.deven@gmail.com
Thanks a lot.
Deven

----------


## unni

Thanks Dorio

Very long time i am looking for the ral code

today i got that 

thank a lot

thanks to the forum and mr.mohammad



Regards

unniSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## Blade954

Hi, can anyone help with a copy of API 610 10th Edition. 
email to lawrence@jwestengineering.co.uk . 
Thanks

----------


## fhasan

Dear Brothers,

Does any have a copy of IEC 60 500-191. Will be obliged if link / file can be shared.

Regsrds
fhasan

----------


## sambun

> BS 4485.2-1988 Water cooling towers Part 2 Methods for performance testing.pdf	  3.77 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Dear Achmad Nur Eddin, 
All links dead. Pls reupload it. Thanks.

----------


## sambun

Iec 61892-2 help ! 
Dear all, anyone have IEC 61892-2, pls share, I need it for urgent case !

----------


## shakmed

> Iec 61892-2 help ! 
> Dear all, anyone have IEC 61892-2, pls share, I need it for urgent case !



Dear sambun ! Go to 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]!

----------


## donald

heay Friend I want this All Code And Standards,
REquest to send it on my below email address.
donald.marshall1982@gmail.com

----------


## shakmed

> heay Friend I want this All Code And Standards,
> REquest to send it on my below email address.
> donald.marshall1982@gmail.com



Sorry donald !! No e-mail business. I don't think you require all of the 4300 plus IEC standards residing on one full DVD. Ask specific requirement here only.

----------


## montua33

Hi Donald,

Please mail me the following IEEE 605 & IEC 865 on prashantagrawal33@hotmail.com

Thanks

Prashant

----------


## montua33

I need them very badly

----------


## jamil_bbsb

hi,

anyone have BS EN 14460 need it urgantly

could anyone provide download link here or send to my email at jamil@ifp.com.my
I prefer to have link here so that we can share it to everyone...)

thank you
Jamil

----------


## tiagosmc

Would anyone have API RP-579 / ASME FFS?
Any edition will work, but the sooner the better!
Thanks!

----------


## sambun

Dear all,


Anyone have "'EN 13180 Ventilation for buildings - Ductwork - Dimensions and mechanical requirements for flexible ducts" ? Please upload or send to sambun.co@gmail.com. Thanks in advantage !See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## dynamite

Acgih industrial ventilation handbook, please!!!!

----------


## tinku

> Hi, can anyone help with a copy of API 610 10th Edition. 
> email to lawrence@jwestengineering.co.uk . 
> Thanks



Here is the link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## montua33

Please help with the ANSI C37.32-1996, American National Standard for High-Voltage Air Disconnect Switches Interrupter Switches, Fault Initiating Switches, Grounding Switches, Bus supports and Accessories Control Voltage Ranges&#209;Schedule of Preferred Ratings, Construction Guidelines and Speci&#222;cations.

I need this badly,

Thanks

----------


## tiagosmc

Though nobody came to my aid, I come to the aid of the ones to follow. So, I give you the link to API 579-1 / ASME FFS-1 2007 Ed. Enjoy.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rajpd28

Please send me ISO 9001 QMS standrad.
Thanks in advance

RKD

----------


## tturit

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mbamine

Hi bros,

Does anyone have ANSI/ASME B106.1M-1985 Standard (Design of Transmission Shafting)?

Thank you in advance

----------


## tinku

> Pl post the link for BS-4485 part 3 for cooling towers decrypted and full...i am a kind of desperate need please....



Here is the link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rajpd28

Please send me
ISO 9000:2005,  Quality management systems  Fundamentals and vocabulary
ISO 19011 and 
ISO 9001:2000.

Thanks & Regard
RKD

----------


## tinku

> Please send me ISO 9001 QMS standrad.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> RKD



Here is ur need:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rajpd28

Dear Tinku 
If possible then send the ifile link for:
ISO 9000:2005, Quality management systems  Fundamentals and vocabulary
ISO 19011 and 
ISO 9001:2000.
Thanks & Regard
RKD

----------


## tinku

> Dear Tinku 
> If possible then send the ifile link for:
> ISO 9000:2005, Quality management systems  Fundamentals and vocabulary
> ISO 19011 and 
> ISO 9001:2000.
> Thanks & Regard
> RKD



Link for:

ISO 19011-2002
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 9001:2000
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 9000:5000
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## jos

please, I need ISO 4266:2002 part 1 and 4... anybody can help me? i really need

----------


## alberto.cavallini

Hi! anyone has ISO 16001? Can upload, please?

----------


## deyprasen

> Here is the link:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



The BS-4485  Part -3 link u have send has only 26 pages out of 52 pl. send the complete file & i am in adesparate need of it

----------


## tinku

Dear "deyprasen"

Here are the link:
BS-4485.2-1988
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS-4485.4-1996
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## deyprasen

> Dear "deyprasen"
> 
> Here are the link:
> BS-4485.2-1988
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pl. send me the link for BS 4485 Part-3 decrypted (total 52 pages). Many of u have helped me with this code and i thank them but they are all partial open files and not the full file. Pl. expediate as i am in a great trouble.

----------


## dragonpvgas

I need EN598 very urgenly. Can anyone share it please?

many thanks in advance

----------


## mkdev2004

hi,

If anybody having the following standards, please share.. ISO 5783 and ISO 1940.
Thanks in advance!!!

mkdev

----------


## frankrimmer

Hi Dorio

I am searching for IEC 62382 (full version) do you have by any chance?
if so please send me a copy to frank.rimmer@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## COCO

Hi! I really need BS 2M 54 and I saw that this standard has been declared obsolescent as many manufacturers work now to AMS 2750, so why should I pay 32GPB for it, if I will use it for one contract only. If anyone can help me, please be so kind!

----------


## Levent

Hi

Anyone has the standart ASME B16.9 2007 can send me the link. tunclevent@yahoo.com
Best Regards

----------


## shaarik

hi

if anyone got these stds
IEEE Std C37.2-2008
IEEE Std 841-2001

can they mail me
regards

----------


## shaarik

i've their old editions, if u need it mail me at shaarik@gmail.com

See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## shakmed

> Hi Dorio
> 
> I am searching for IEC 62382 (full version) do you have by any chance?
> if so please send me a copy to frank.rimmer@gmail.com
> 
> thanks



Dear frankrimmer !!! Why this copy should be sent to you at your mail ? Are you special? 

Here it is for all :

_IEC 62382-2006-11-Electrical and Instrumentation Loop Check (0.274 MB)_
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thanks !

----------


## airliner

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Pls send me via email: fotismav@hotmail.com
Thanks a lot.
airliner.

----------


## frankrimmer

> Dear frankrimmer !!! Why this copy should be sent to you at your mail ? Are you special? 
> 
> Here it is for all :
> 
> _IEC 62382-2006-11-Electrical and Instrumentation Loop Check (0.274 MB)_
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Shakmed

Thanks for providing.

Sorry maybe I misunderstood Dorio's first comment about requesting the standards by email???

"DORIO  

Posts 124  
Hi all of you!
Sorry, I was so idiot!!!!!!!!!! lol
I have this data base but is so big, 1.10 GB!
Please, request of any of this standards via email!
Regards, Dorio "

thanks again

Frank

----------


## mohammed_eldieb

HI DORIO
i want standard so much, please send to me at :  ms.eldieb@yahoo.com

----------


## shakmed

> Download BSI Engineering Standards for free.
> list of each package content is enclosed.
> 
> files password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Friends !!

With due regards and sincere thanks to reza-amin, I am re-producing above British Standards in _ifile.it_, specially for my Indonesian friends who are not able to use *share* sites. There is no password.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 17.23 MB
6323P3 - 6323P4 - 6323P5 - 6323P6 - 6323P7 - 6323P8 - BS499P1 - BS499P2 -  BS1449.1 - BS1449.2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  14.23 MB
BS1993 - BS1993.1 - BS1993.2 - BS1993.3 - BS2600P1 - BS2600P2 - BS2874 -  BS2901.1-  BS2901.2 - BS2901.3

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  10.55 MB
BS2901.4 - BS2901.5 - BS2910 - BS3037P1 - BS3037P2 - BS3601 - BS3923P1 -  BS3923P2 - BS4232 - BS4360

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.68 MB
BS4482 - BS4483 - BS4848P2 - BS4848P4 - BS4848P5 - BS4870P1 - BS4870P2 -  BS4870P3 - BS4870P4 - BS4871P1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  16.58 MB
BS4871P2 - BS4871P3 - BS4872P1 - BS4872P2 - BS5135 - BS5316.1 - BS5316.2  - BS5316.3 - BS5391 - BS5950.5

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  25.34 MB
BS5950P1 - BS5950P2 - BS5950P3 - BS5950P4 - BS5950P5 - BS5950P6 -  BS5950P7 - BS5950P8 - BS5950P9 - BS6072

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  14.53 MB
BS6323P1 - BS6323P2 - BS6443 - BS6739 - BS61024 - CP312.1 - CP312.2 -  CP312.3 - EN137 - EN139

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  8.39 MB
EN287.1 - EN287.2 - EN288 - EN288.2 - EN288.3 - EN288.4 - EN288.5 -  EN288.6 - EN399 - EN573.1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4.77 MB
EN573.2 - EN573.3 - EN573.4 - EN755.3 - EN755.4 - EN755.5 - EN755.6 -  EN755.7 - EN755.8 - EN756

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  6.56 MB
EN1011 - EN1435 - EN1562 - EN1597.1 - EN1597.2 - EN1597.3 - EN1599 -  EN1600 - EN1668 - EN10025

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  5.44 MB
EN10027.1 - EN10027.2 - EN10164 - EN10219 - EN10219.2 - EN10222.1 -  EN10222.3

----------


## amshah

Thanks Shakmed.

----------


## guhan.s.s

Hi Dorio,

Thank you, could you send me the links through this standards?

thanks again in advance

----------


## rajpd28

Dear Tinku 
If possible then send the ifile link for:
Complete set of ISO STandard for Power Plant and,
Complete set of ISO  standard for Instrumentation & Control.

Thanks & Regard
RKD

----------


## deyprasen

Pl. send me the link for BS 4485 Part-3 decrypted (total 52 pages). Many of u have helped me with this code and i thank them but they are all partial open files and not the full file. Pl. expediate as i am in a great trouble.

----------


## tinku

> Dear Tinku 
> If possible then send the ifile link for:
> Complete set of ISO STandard for Power Plant and,
> Complete set of ISO  standard for Instrumentation & Control.
> 
> Thanks & Regard
> RKD



Pl. specify your need.See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## amshah

ASTM-2004 complete-  :EEK!: ******* file

----------


## pidotz

Hi Dorio,

I would them much.please send to my email..pidotz_kyoko@yahoo.com

----------


## sharfin

Thanks...

----------


## rajpd28

Please send me Original ISO Standard for 
"Management systems  Guidelines for auditing management systems"

Thanks & Regard
RKD

----------


## eaarredondoq

> ASTM-2004 complete- ******* file



Thanks & Regard

Hi somebody has the UNE-EN- standards in specific UNE-EN-12810 and 12811, those are for facade scaffolds

Thanks

----------


## sikkil

hello there. do you have asme b16.47? thank you.

----------


## Nabilia

Please try to post only in one place,
see 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
for your file

----------


## cafe_denda2000

hi Dorio 
pls send me a copy of ISO to my id: cafe_denda2000@yahoo.com

many thanks

----------


## compositepipes

hi all,

does anyone has ASTM D 696 & D 883. if so please provide the link

----------


## amshah

> hi all,
> 
> does anyone has ASTM D 696 & D 883. if so please provide the link




Please use post no 254, it is the complete ASTM set with 1.7 GB data.

----------


## rajpd28

Please send me following standards:-

BS ISO 19011
BS ISO 9001:2000   Quality management systems - Requirements
ISO 9000:2000        Quality management systems - Fundamentals & vocabulary
ISO 14001:1996
ISO 9004 -   Quality management systems - Guidelines for performance improvements
ISO/TR 10013 Guidelines for QMS documentation
ISO 14021 - Environmental labels and declarations  General principles
ISO 14021, Environmental labels and declarations  Self-declared environmental claims (Type II
environmental labelling)
ISO 14024, Environmental labels and declarations  Type I environmental labelling  Principles and
procedures
ISO/TR 14025, Environmental labels and declarations  Type III environmental declarations
ISO 14031:1999, Environmental management  Environmental performance evaluation  Guidelines
ISO/TR 14032, Environmental management  Examples of environmental performance evaluation
(EPE)
ISO 14040, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Principles and framework
ISO 14041, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Goal and scope definition and
inventory analysis
ISO 14042, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Life cycle impact assessment
ISO 14043, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Life cycle interpretation
 ISO/TR 14047, Environmental management  Life cycle impact assessment  Examples of application
of ISO 14042
 ISO/TS 14048, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Data documentation format
ISO/TR 14049, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Examples of application of ISO
14041 to goal and scope definition and inventory analysis
ISO/TR 14062, Environmental management  Integrating environmental aspects into product design
and development
ISO 19011, Guidelines for quality and/or environmental management systems auditing
The ISO 14000 Family of International Standards, International Organization for Standardization,
Geneva, 2002
BS OHSAS 18001:2007


Thanks & Regard
RKD

----------


## drool

ASTM-2004 complete wher can I find It?


or newer one 2009 i need ASTM E96 ASTM D2247 ASTM D968See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## anandankrishna

Hi DORIO,
I was very eager to study this. please sen me to my mail id.

My Mail ID anandankrishna@gmail.com

Please send me.

Regards,
krish.

----------


## DORIO

BS
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
AGA
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
NFPA
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ISO
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ISA
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
NACE
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
RAL COLOUR CARD
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
UL
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASME
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API Part.1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API Part.2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

drool,
You are probably looking for newer ones, but these may help if you don't have any of them

E 96 - 00
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

D 968 - 93
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

D 2247 - 99 R02
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

kindly send all the links to my email     rajamanickams@gmail.com
thanks in advance
S RAJAMANICKAM

----------


## Nabilia

I don't understand your requests to send to  your email?   RAJAMANICKAM
The links are there, just click on them, if you can post here, you can view them
Help me understand if there is a problem

----------


## amshah

Can any one share following DIN standards

DIN 43729
DIN 4376- series


For Temperature element heads and Thermowells

----------


## jotaeme

Hi Dorio!

Would you please send me the API RP 2026 if you have to mi email:  jvillarreal@petroterminal.com

----------


## shfsart

thanks once more.

----------


## Nabilia

jotaeme, there is a Publication 2026, here it is...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

1998 is the latest, they reaffirmed it in 2006 with no changes

----------


## okanane

hi all.

i have a question, my company is trying to be accredited with ISO 17020 to tank calibration...we have API MPMS 2.2A Reaffirmed 2002, but the organization responsible for accreditation asks us the latest API MPMS 2.2A Reaffirmed 2007, There are many changes?...when API reaffirms any standards, something changes?.

P.D. sorry my english, i aint speak english.

----------


## Nabilia

Tell them to look at the 2010 API catalog.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 It lists the original publication date and that is Feb. 1995 for MPMS 2.2a
Reaffirmed means just that. They have not changed anything. There have been no revisions or addenda. see **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] to show them that there are none.

----------


## okanane

Nabilia thank u very very much...I will talk to them

See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## deyprasen

Please send BS-4485-part 3-cooling tower complete with 52 pages.....iys kinda urgent..pl. help
Thanks& Regards
Prsenjit

----------


## shfsart

Link for BS 4485 Part 3 - 1988 :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

----------


## Budiana

thank for sharing

----------


## jotaeme

Nabilia:  Tank You Very Very Much!  This site is like a perfect brotehrhood!

----------


## rajpd28

Please send me following standard.

BS ISO 19011
BS ISO 9001:2000   Quality management systems - Requirements
ISO 9000:2000        Quality management systems - Fundamentals & vocabulary
ISO 14001:1996
ISO 9004 -   Quality management systems - Guidelines for performance improvements
ISO/TR 10013 Guidelines for QMS documentation
ISO 14021 - Environmental labels and declarations  General principles
ISO 14021, Environmental labels and declarations  Self-declared environmental claims (Type II
environmental labelling)
ISO 14024, Environmental labels and declarations  Type I environmental labelling  Principles and
procedures
ISO/TR 14025, Environmental labels and declarations  Type III environmental declarations
ISO 14031:1999, Environmental management  Environmental performance evaluation  Guidelines
ISO/TR 14032, Environmental management  Examples of environmental performance evaluation
(EPE)
ISO 14040, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Principles and framework
ISO 14041, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Goal and scope definition and
inventory analysis
ISO 14042, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Life cycle impact assessment
ISO 14043, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Life cycle interpretation
 ISO/TR 14047, Environmental management  Life cycle impact assessment  Examples of application
of ISO 14042
 ISO/TS 14048, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Data documentation format
ISO/TR 14049, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Examples of application of ISO
14041 to goal and scope definition and inventory analysis
ISO/TR 14062, Environmental management  Integrating environmental aspects into product design
and development
ISO 19011, Guidelines for quality and/or environmental management systems auditing
The ISO 14000 Family of International Standards, International Organization for Standardization,
Geneva, 2002
BS OHSAS 18001:2007

Thanks & Regard
RKD

----------


## vijay1583

I need Din 4119 Part2, will you please sent to k.vijayaraj@lycos.com
thanks

----------


## mkdev2004

Hello friend,

Can you send me the following standards?

ISO 1940 (1 & 2) and ISO 1925

Thanks in advance.

----------


## shfsart

ISO 1940 (1 & 2) and ISO 1925

ISO 1940-1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 1940-2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 1925
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkdev2004

Dear shfsart,

Thank you very much !!

Mkdev

----------


## enghabashy

Dear Sir, could we find Standards related pressure equipments , if its possible to send to enghabashy@hotmail.com 
the list as follow 
English version of:
1-DIN 28011 Year 1993
2-DIN EN 10028-2 Year 2009
3-DIN EN 10273 Year 2008
4-DIN EN 10217-1 Year 2005
5- ISO 228 
6- Ad 2000 for : 
AD 2000-Regelwerk:2009-10 contains: 
 View Conversation Edit Report

----------


## sambun

Thanks shfsart

See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## enghabashy

Dear Sir, could we find Standards related pressure equipments , if its possible to send to enghabashy@hotmail.com 
the list as follow 
English version of:
1-DIN 28011 Year 1993
2-DIN EN 10028-2 Year 2009
3-DIN EN 10273 Year 2008
4-DIN EN 10217-1 Year 2005
5- ISO 228 
6- AD 2000-:2009-10

----------


## enghabashy

Dear Sir, could we find Standards related pressure equipments , if its possible to send to enghabashy@hotmail.com 
the list as follow 
English version of:
1-DIN 28011 Year 1993
2-DIN EN 10028-2 Year 2009
3-DIN EN 10273 Year 2008
4-DIN EN 10217-1 Year 2005
5- ISO 228 
6- Ad 2000 for : 
AD 2000-Regelwerk:2009-10

----------


## rajpd28

Please send me following standard in ifile link


BS ISO 19011
BS ISO 9001:2000   Quality management systems - Requirements
ISO 9000:2000        Quality management systems - Fundamentals & vocabulary
ISO 14001:1996
ISO 9004 -   Quality management systems - Guidelines for performance improvements
ISO/TR 10013 Guidelines for QMS documentation
ISO 14021 - Environmental labels and declarations  General principles
ISO 14021, Environmental labels and declarations  Self-declared environmental claims (Type II
environmental labelling)
ISO 14024, Environmental labels and declarations  Type I environmental labelling  Principles and
procedures
ISO/TR 14025, Environmental labels and declarations  Type III environmental declarations
ISO 14031:1999, Environmental management  Environmental performance evaluation  Guidelines
ISO/TR 14032, Environmental management  Examples of environmental performance evaluation
(EPE)
ISO 14040, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Principles and framework
ISO 14041, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Goal and scope definition and
inventory analysis
ISO 14042, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Life cycle impact assessment
ISO 14043, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Life cycle interpretation
 ISO/TR 14047, Environmental management  Life cycle impact assessment  Examples of application
of ISO 14042
 ISO/TS 14048, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Data documentation format
ISO/TR 14049, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Examples of application of ISO
14041 to goal and scope definition and inventory analysis
ISO/TR 14062, Environmental management  Integrating environmental aspects into product design
and development
ISO 19011, Guidelines for quality and/or environmental management systems auditing
The ISO 14000 Family of International Standards, International Organization for Standardization,
Geneva, 2002
BS OHSAS 18001:2007


Thanks & Regard
RKD

----------


## tturit

English version of DIN Standard?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  it is impossible my friend (okey, not impossible, but very rare thing)  :Smile:  the EN and the DINEN is similar...

1-DIN 28011 Year 1993    **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2-DIN EN 10028-2 Year 2003   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3-EN 10273 Year 2000   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4-DIN EN 10217-1 Year 2005  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

5- ISO 228    non

6- Ad 2000   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thanks tturit !

----------


## enghabashy

Dear tturit  / 
The rapidshare is dead for download the following [/U]may there's problem to get them  
1-DIN 28011 Year 1993 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2-DIN EN 10028-2 Year 2003 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3-EN 10273 Year 2000 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4-DIN EN 10217-1 Year 2005 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

5- ISO 228 non

6- Ad 2000 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kavita_00

really very helpfull members. God bless all.

----------


## rad007

The links are dead. Can you re-activate them ?

thanks

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

can any one   please share links to:-- 
1)iso 1129
2)iso 9329 -part 1 to part 4
3)iso 6759
4)bs en 10220
5) jis g 3461
6)jis g 3462
Thanks in advance,
Regars, 
S Rajamanickam

----------


## ma7amdieno

Dear All

is any one has the following standards 
1. IEC -60297-2
2. DIN 41494
3. DIN 41491
4. ANSI/EIARS-310-D

I need them urgently 
thanks & best regards 
Mohamed Saied

----------


## josefreitas

Hi DORIO,
Please send to me ASME, ISO and ISA links: jose_manuel_freitas@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## tonjung

Dear Freinds,
Please upload the following;
if you have a ISA RP31.1-1977
Specification, Installation, & Calibration of Turbine Flowmeters 



Thanks in advance.See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## daulat

Hi Dario,

Thank you very much for your kind

----------


## shakmed

> Dear Freinds,
> Please upload the following;
> if you have a ISA RP31.1-1977
> Specification, Installation, & Calibration of Turbine Flowmeters 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Dear tonjung !! Find it here :

_Specification, Installation, and Calibration of Turbine Flowmeters (0.232 MB)_
ISA RP31.1-1977 _(.pdf file size 0.232 MB)_
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shakmed

Dear massimo !!! Here is the standard you wanted at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Sorry, its not replied there to discourage people who open a new thread for each and every standard. Good luck !!

_Management of Alarm  Systems for the Process Industries_ 
_ISA 18.2 -2009 (.pdf file  size 0.388 MB)_
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saurabhkumarsaxena

pls upload again.......

Thanks

----------


## shakmed

> pls upload again.......
> 
> Thanks



What to upload mr. saurabhkumarsaxena ? My links are working atleast. Be clear what you want.

----------


## saurabhkumarsaxena

thank u sir for reply 

I urgently need A pack of ANSI / IEEE standards, guides and recommended practices, 293 pdf Files, 571 MB Link..... 

and standards for HT 400KV / 132 KV Switch-Yard & NGR.........

please help ......

----------


## ma7amdieno

Is any one has the standard BS En 15232 : 2007 Energy performance of buildings. Impact of building automation, controls and building management

Thanks

----------


## rajpd28

Dear Sir

Please send me following standard

BS EN 19011

Thanks & Regard
RKD

----------


## Budiana

thanks

----------


## LOST

Please send me following standard in ifile link


BS ISO 19011
BS ISO 9001:2000 Quality management systems - Requirements
ISO 9000:2000 Quality management systems - Fundamentals & vocabulary
ISO 14001:1996
ISO 9004 - Quality management systems - Guidelines for performance improvements
ISO/TR 10013 Guidelines for QMS documentation
ISO 14021 - Environmental labels and declarations  General principles
ISO 14021, Environmental labels and declarations  Self-declared environmental claims (Type II
environmental labelling)
ISO 14024, Environmental labels and declarations  Type I environmental labelling  Principles and
procedures
ISO/TR 14025, Environmental labels and declarations  Type III environmental declarations
ISO 14031:1999, Environmental management  Environmental performance evaluation  Guidelines
ISO/TR 14032, Environmental management  Examples of environmental performance evaluation
(EPE)
ISO 14040, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Principles and framework
ISO 14041, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Goal and scope definition and
inventory analysis
ISO 14042, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Life cycle impact assessment
ISO 14043, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Life cycle interpretation
ISO/TR 14047, Environmental management  Life cycle impact assessment  Examples of application
of ISO 14042
ISO/TS 14048, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Data documentation format
ISO/TR 14049, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Examples of application of ISO
14041 to goal and scope definition and inventory analysis
ISO/TR 14062, Environmental management  Integrating environmental aspects into product design
and development
ISO 19011, Guidelines for quality and/or environmental management systems auditing
The ISO 14000 Family of International Standards, International Organization for Standardization,
Geneva, 2002
BS OHSAS 18001:2007


Thanks & Regard

all links are deleted. please upload again

----------


## super_atila

Any one has the standard ASME B16.9?

Thanks

----------


## amshah

> Any one has the standard ASME B16.9?
> 
> Thanks



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## ma7amdieno

is any one has the standard API-5L

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 5L 44th Ed. Oct. 2007 Errata Jan. 2009 Addendum Feb. 2009 - Specification for Line Pipe - ISO 3183;2007

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

Mr.Dorio,
             Can you please send me the link for the following stds:
1.ISO 9329 part 1 , part 2, part 3, part4.( english version)
2.JIS h4202 (english version)
Thanks in advance
S Rajamnickam
Emial: rajamanickams@gmail.com

----------


## ma7amdieno

Many Thanks for your kind help and attension

----------


## rajpd28

Please send me the following standard in ifile link:

BS ISO 19011
BS ISO 9001:2000   Quality management systems - Requirements
ISO 9000:2000        Quality management systems - Fundamentals & vocabulary
ISO 14001:1996
ISO 9004 -   Quality management systems - Guidelines for performance improvements
ISO/TR 10013 Guidelines for QMS documentation
ISO 14021 - Environmental labels and declarations  General principles
ISO 14021, Environmental labels and declarations  Self-declared environmental claims (Type II
environmental labelling)
ISO 14024, Environmental labels and declarations  Type I environmental labelling  Principles and
procedures
ISO/TR 14025, Environmental labels and declarations  Type III environmental declarations
ISO 14031:1999, Environmental management  Environmental performance evaluation  Guidelines
ISO/TR 14032, Environmental management  Examples of environmental performance evaluation
(EPE)
ISO 14040, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Principles and framework
ISO 14041, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Goal and scope definition and
inventory analysis
ISO 14042, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Life cycle impact assessment
ISO 14043, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Life cycle interpretation
 ISO/TR 14047, Environmental management  Life cycle impact assessment  Examples of application
of ISO 14042
 ISO/TS 14048, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Data documentation format
ISO/TR 14049, Environmental management  Life cycle assessment  Examples of application of ISO
14041 to goal and scope definition and inventory analysis
ISO/TR 14062, Environmental management  Integrating environmental aspects into product design
and development
ISO 19011, Guidelines for quality and/or environmental management systems auditing
The ISO 14000 Family of International Standards, International Organization for Standardization,
Geneva, 2002
BS OHSAS 18001:2007


Thanks & Regard
RKD

----------


## rajpd28

Please Send me Cooling Tower handbook for Power Plant.

Regards

RKD

----------


## Holywood

Hey, some body has *"UL 58" STANDARD FOR SAFETY FOR STEEL UNDERGROUND TANKS FOR FLAMMABLE AND COMBUSTIBLE LIQUIDS*    ?

Please  Share

Greatings

----------


## Holywood

*PS: this thread need some order.... please!! 

That's why the search tool sucks!!*

----------


## asusfh

please send it to abdallahkroosh@gmail.com

----------


## ma7amdieno

thanks you alot

----------


## mrk

you are doing a wonderful job....

great work... thanks

----------


## napks

I have searched but can not find BS PD 8010 parts. Please any body have it upload to here. Thank you in advance

See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## Nabilia

This is the only one I have...

BS 8010;2.1;1987 Pipelines Part 2. Pipelines on land; design, construction and installation Section 2.1 Ductile Iron
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Holywood

Who has this?

*ASME B31.12  HYDROGEN PIPING AND PIPELINES*

this one is a challenge search.

Greatings

----------


## Nabilia

ASME B31.12-2008 Hydrogen Piping and Pipelines.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vikaschaurasia

ANY BODY HAVE THIS
AMCA: Air Movement & Control Association
99-86 Standards HANDBOOKS
99-2404-78 Drive Arrangements for Centrifugal Fans
201 Fan systems
203 Field Performance Measurment of Fan Systems
210 Labortory Methods of Testing, Fans for Rating
801 Power Plant Fns -Specification Guidelines
802 Power Plants Fans-Establiishing Perfomance using Labortary Models
803 Power Plants and Industrial Fans -site Performance Test Standard
 thanks in advance

vikascha123@yahoo.co.in

----------


## bataraguru

who ever already downloaded this *******.. please seed it. thanks

----------


## Nabilia

What ******* do you speak of?

----------


## mariusz84

I have searched NORM ISO TR/14025. Please any body have it upload to here or send me links to PM massage. tHX

----------


## bataraguru

> ASTM-2004 complete- ******* file



I mean this ******* Nabilia.
Its look like a complete code of ASTM in this *******. I am seeding it time to time now

----------


## Nabilia

> I mean this ******* Nabilia.
> Its look like a complete code of ASTM in this *******. I am seeding it time to time now



I agree, if anyone has 100% keep it active

----------


## amshah

Yes it has 100% ASTM collection, but i have problem of seeding, i can not do as my firewall restrict. if any one wants any special code, yes i can share of year 2004.

----------


## super_atila

Thanks

----------


## manas

Anyone having these codes 


DIN 22101
DIN 22107
ISO 5048

Thanks and Regard
ManasSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## josefreitas

please share with me.
JF

----------


## Nabilia

DIN 22107 1984 idler sets for belt conveyers for loose bulk materials, principal dimensions.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## manas

> DIN 22107 1984 idler sets for belt conveyers for loose bulk materials, principal dimensions.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




Thanks Nabilia for sharing DIN 22107
manas

----------


## jingwan

Hi DORIO,
Would appreciate if you could send me via email : foojingwan@gmail.com 
Thanks a lot  :Smile:

----------


## Holywood

> ASME B31.12-2008 Hydrogen Piping and Pipelines.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



wow, you are the best...

do you have  *MSS SP series?*

Greatings

----------


## Nabilia

> wow, you are the best...
> 
> do you have  *MSS SP series?*
> 
> Greatings



Look here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Holywood

> Look here
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



amazing, thanks

----------


## sambun

Thanks Nabilia !

----------


## uchak

Hi Dorio...
Appreciate it if you would like to send me that data via my email: richard.akr@gmail.com
thanks a lot man...

----------


## arunava001

Does anyone have ASHRAE standard 15 - Safety Code for mechanical refrigeration. Thanks in advance

----------


## tteragram

Hello Dorio,

can you please me ASME VIII Div-2?? I need it so bad..
Thanks

tteragram

----------


## tteragram

Hello Dorio,

can you please send me ASME VIII Div-2?? I need it so bad..
Thanks

hadassah_chopstick@yahoo.com



tteragramSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## Nabilia

ASME Section VIII Division 2 Alternative Rules for Construction of Pressure Vessels 2007 966pgs color.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vanthodc

I can't see any links, do you send to me?
vanthodc@gmail.com
Thanks!

----------


## pks0707

HI, Mark a copy to kalaiselvan0707@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## shigem_26

HI DO YOU HAVE EN1839:2003-Determination of explosion limits of gases and vapours

----------


## barbas40

Hello friend, I'am looking for ASTME STS-1-2006 STEEL STACKS or SMACNA GUIDE FOR STEEL STACK CONSTRUCTION, do you have any of them for share? I would appreciate your help, in case you have any of hem or both, please send me via email: rdiaz@humibrisa.com.mx

----------


## Nabilia

ASME STS-1-2006 Steel Stacks.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

KBR Steel Furnace Stacks.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## barbas40

Nabilia, thank you very much!!!

----------


## kavita_00

Can some one help me. I need the follwing code:-

BS EN-10163, latest edition. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Jazz79

Hi Dorio,

Please email me on jazz9@webmail.co.za

Thanks

----------


## Holywood

Hi Master,
I need the follow Please:

*DIN 30670: Polyethylen coatings of steel pipes and fittings; requirements and testing*  or/and  *DIN 30678: Polypropylene coatings for steel pipes* 

Greatings.

----------


## Lorentz

Hi everyone, I'm looking for ASME PTC 30.1 and don't seem to find it. If anyone has it, I will be very gratefull if he can send it to yanq69@hotmail.com.

Thank you everyone

----------


## Nabilia

ASME PTC 30.1-2007 - Air-Cooled Steam Condensers.pdf


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## shfsart

Hi, 

The attachment includes your request.
Enjoy.
Regards.

----------


## Lorentz

Thank you, very helpfull.






> ASME PTC 30.1-2007 - Air-Cooled Steam Condensers.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## samarpannawlakha

Kindly email me these standards of 1GB+ 
Thanks in advance
Regards 
Samarpan Nawlakha

----------


## samarpannawlakha

Kindly email me these standards of 1GB+
Thanks in advance
Regards
Samarpan Nawlakha

PS : forgot to write my id  :Big Grin:  
samarpannawlakha@gmail.com

----------


## Lorentz

Hello again, anyone has *VGB-R 131 Me* for Air-cooled condensers?

Thank you very much.

----------


## ait

Bonjour  tous 
Cherche standard iso 20765 part2 et iso 20765 part 3
merci

----------


## shfsart

Hi,

Does anyone have :?

1-NFPA (Fire) 54 National Fuel Gas Code, 2009 Edition, Includes Amendment A.
2-ANSI Z223.1 National Fuel Gas Code, 2009 Edition, Includes Amendment A.

Ther are as the same.
Thanks in advence.

----------


## shfsart

Hi,
anyone has :?

1-ANSI/AMCA 210-2007 Laboratory Methods of Testing Fans for Aerodynamic Performance 
2-ANSI/ASHRAE 51-07 Laboratory Methods of Testing Fans for Aerodynamic Performance 
They are as the same.

Please share.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## angeljos

Hola Dorio:
Por favor enviar ASTM d1250-08, aga 09 2007 al mail angeljos@gmail.com
Le agradezco de antemano su ayuda,

----------


## Nabilia

AGA 9 - Measurement of Gas by Multipath Ultrasonic Meters - Report No. 9 2nd Edition, April 2007 .pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## angeljos

Estimado Dorio:
Te agradezco tu aporte THANK YOU / GRACIAS
Please el ASTM D1250-08.

ANGEL

----------


## Nabilia

Only 2004 has been found so far by anyone on this site...
D 1250 - 04 Standard Guide for Use of the Petroleum Measurement Tables.pdf


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## angeljos

Thank you nabilia, please astm d1250-08
angel

----------


## angeljos

Thank you Nabilia
Please API MPMS 11.5 2009 PART 1

----------


## angeljos

hello:
Please aga report 5, angeljos@gmail.com
Thank

----------


## Nabilia

> Thank you Nabilia
> Please API MPMS 11.5 2009 PART 1



API MPMS 11.5.1, Physical Properties Data 3:2009 Section 5Density:Weight:Volume Intraconversion Part 1Conversions of API Gravity at 60 F Adjunct to; ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200:08.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shfsart

Thanks very much Nabilia.

----------


## ajucini

Hi DORIO
CAN YOU SEND ME A COPY OF JB 4376 AND GB 5310
MY EMAIL ajucini@gmail.com
With thanks and Regards
ajucini

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

I am attaching ASTM D 1250 (2008). I am sorry I could not help before because I do not visit this Forum frequently.

Regards

----------


## Nabilia

Thank You f81aa

----------


## sambun

Thank F81aa !





> Hi:
> 
> I am attaching ASTM D 1250 (2008). I am sorry I could not help before because I do not visit this Forum frequently.
> 
> Regards

----------


## shfsart

Thank you sir,

----------


## Muthuraman

thank you

----------


## Abhiroop_chat

Hi Dorio,
Please can you send me ASME PTC 46.


My email id is abhiroop_chat@yahoo.co.inSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## Lorentz

Hello

Anybody has *DIN 1942. Acceptance Test for Steam Generators*.

Thank you.

----------


## Nabilia

> Hi Dorio,
> Please can you send me ASME PTC 46.
> My email id is abhiroop_chat@yahoo.co.in



ASME PTC 46-1997 - Performance Test Code on Overall Plant Performance.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mgprasanna79

I need to

mg_prasanna2004@yahoo.co.in

----------


## tobbe_50

Hi.

I am seeking copies of:

ISO 7061:1993, Shipbuilding - aluminium shore gangways for seagoing vessels
ISO 5488:1979, Shipbuilding - accomodation ladders

If someone has a copy, please submit a link or a email: tobbe99@gmail.com

----------


## piter197

> AGA 9 - Measurement of Gas by Multipath Ultrasonic Meters - Report No. 9 2nd Edition, April 2007 .pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




Many thanks for sharing

----------


## piter197

> ASME Section VIII Division 2 Alternative Rules for Construction of Pressure Vessels 2007 966pgs color.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi,

Do you have ASME Section VIII Div 1, Rules for Construction of Pressure Vessels? please share....... Many thanks.

----------


## Nabilia

ASME Section VIII Division 1 Rules for Construction of Pressure Vessels 2007 w:2009a&b Addenda 823pgs
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shaarik

hi nabilia
i was talking bout IEEE, the list has been dropped here
so if u or anybody on this forum happens to have any or all these then please share 

IEEE Std C37.2-2008
IEEE Std C37.119-2005
IEEE Std C37.109-2006
IEEE 539-2005 (Revision of IEEE Std 539-1990) IEEE Standard Definitions of Terms Relating to Corona and Field Effects
IEEE 0115 2002 Test Procedures for Synchronous Machines
IEEE 1109-1992
IEEE 1127-2004
IEEE 1189-2007 IEEE Guide for Selection of Valve-Regulated Lead-Acid (VRLA) Batteries for Stationary Applications
IEEE 1221-1993
IEEE 1235-2000
IEEE 1312 2004 Preferred voltage ratings above 230 kV
IEEE 1313.1 2002 Insulation Coordination Principles
IEEE 1375 2003 Guide for the Protection of Stationary Battery Systems
IEEE 1379 2000 Recommended Practice for Data Communications
IEEE 1531 2003 Guide for Specification of Harmonic Filters
IEEE 998-2002

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

IEEE Std 1531 - Application & Specification Harmonic Filter 2003.pdf 0.636 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

IEEE Std C37.2 - Electrical Power System Device Function Numbers 2008.pdf 3.452 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

IEEE Std 115-1995 IEEE Guide Test Procedures for Synchronous Machines .pdf 2.078 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

IEEE Std 1189-2007 IEEE Guide for Selection of Valve-Regulated Lead-Acid (VRLA) Batteries for Stationary Applications.pdf 0.357 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

IEEE Std 998-1996 IEEE Guide for Direct Lightning Stroke Shielding of Substations.pdf 2.693 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shaarik

thanks, if i get the other one then i'll upload them

----------


## Nabilia

Here are your missing IEEE files, a few are older but most are your need...

IEEE Request 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you Nabilla

See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## luckshmiravi

Can somebody post "API PUBL 4716 Buried Pressurized Piping Systems Leak Detection Guide"..please ?

----------


## virgoengr

Please help in providing API RP 574. 3rd Edition 2009.

Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

Post #9 here... 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## virgoengr

Dear Nabilia

Thank you sooooooooooo verrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy much for such a nice contribution. You are truly the Life of EGPET Petroleum Community Forum and your contributions are always commendable and I must say all the members appreciated them always.

Thanks alot again for your help and Looking forward to do something for you, Pls feel free!

Best Regards

----------


## fhasan

Dear Brothers
Does any one have a copy of API 689,?
BR & Thanks

----------


## montua33

Hi all,

Can any one help me with this IEEE 524 - overhead transmission lines(2003), 

thank in advance

----------


## viskzsenior

Can u help on this?

I'm looking for AIA Guidelines for Design and Construction of Health Care Facilities. Do u have or know anyone who can upload it?

----------


## Muthuraman

thank u

----------


## shaarik

i guess itz what u were looking for 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## carloseduardo

Hi friends, does anyone have this standard: astm d 1655-10, thanks in advance

----------


## linhtruong

I need *ASHRAE standard 62.1_2004* urgently!!
Please anyone can re-upload this standard!!
Or send email to me: ngoclinh_nt@yahoo.com or linh@aae-eng.com
Thank you so much & Have a nice day!!

----------


## Quibo

Dear Nabilia, could you please help me with these ASTM's



ASTM E 1820
ASTM E 813
ASTM E 1152
ASTM E 1737

I'm looking for these documents to make a test about Fracture Mechanics.

Thanks in advance for your support.See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## newjunki

Dear Nabilia, i want to have some help.
could u have IEEE std 4 , IEEE std 1043, IEEE std 119 , NEMA MG1 2006, IEC 60079-19, IEC 60216, IEC 60085

please help me or suggest to find them.

thank you for your kind.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

1.	IEEE Standard Techniques for High-Voltage Testing
IEEE Std 4 - HIPOT Testing 1995.pdf 7.109 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2.	IEEE Recommended Practice for General Principle of Temperature Measurement as Applied to Electrical Apparatur
	IEEE Std 119 - Temperature Measurement as applied in Electr Apparatus 1974.pdf 0.851 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3.	IEC 60085 - Electrical Instalation - Thermal classification 2004.pdf  0.323 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4.	IEEE Recommended Practice for Voltage Endurance Testing of Form-Wound Bars and Coils
IEEE 1043-1996 Voltage Endurance Testing.pdf 0.882 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear Nabilia, could you please help me with these ASTM's
> 
> ASTM E 1820
> ASTM E 813
> ASTM E 1152
> ASTM E 1737
> 
> I'm looking for these documents to make a test about Fracture Mechanics.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your support.



ASTM E 1820 2001

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This is all I have.

----------


## pidotz

Dear All,

Is anybody have ASME PVHO-1 and ASME PVHO-2.i realy need it for my Air Chamber
project..HELP ME!!!

----------


## newjunki

Did you find this post helpful?  Yes | No

    1. IEEE Standard Techniques for High-Voltage Testing
    IEEE Std 4 - HIPOT Testing 1995.pdf 7.109 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

    2. IEEE Recommended Practice for General Principle of Temperature Measurement as Applied to Electrical Apparatur
    IEEE Std 119 - Temperature Measurement as applied in Electr Apparatus 1974.pdf 0.851 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

    3. IEC 60085 - Electrical Instalation - Thermal classification 2004.pdf 0.323 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

    4. IEEE Recommended Practice for Voltage Endurance Testing of Form-Wound Bars and Coils
    IEEE 1043-1996 Voltage Endurance Testing.pdf 0.882 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Achmad Nur Eddin

thank you very much

----------


## saurabhkumarsaxena

thanks u sir

----------


## newjunki

any body who could help me.

i want to have UL 674 standard, NEMA MG1-2006 and IEC 60216 

please upload and share 

thank you very much

----------


## Quibo

Thank you so much. I apreciate your support.

----------


## gerry_intam

Thank you very much for all this standard

----------


## khanali

hi dorio 
i would like them. plz send me via email: sajjad.khan.ali@gmail.com
thanks a lot!

----------


## Nabilia

UL 674-2008 Electric Motors and Generators for Use in Division 1 Hazardous (Classified) Locations.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## newjunki

thank you very much, Nabilia



ANSI C50 series  anyone who have this series please upload 

thanksSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## msjoo83

Dear All,
Could you send me ASME MFC 3M-2005?
There were 1989 or 1995 only.
I need it urgently.
Please send me it by email, **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you very much.

----------


## lb88

Would anyone have PD8010:2004 Package. Any Help would be much appreciated.

Many Thanks in Advance

----------


## lubl

hi friend
I need
ISO 10440
ISO 9906
ISO 21049
ISO 5199 
ISO 10441
can you help me?

----------


## sambun

Thank Nabilia !

----------


## viskzsenior

I Dorio,

I can't see the list of standards. Do u have "pd 7974-2:2002" or "BS pd 7974-2:2002"????????????? And BS 12101 (all parts)??

If u have any of those, please send me for viskzsenior@gmail.com

----------


## josefreitas

can you put the file in a storage site to download? You can send the link by a private message.

Thanks

JF

----------


## rugkmitnb

thANKKKKK

----------


## hadip

Dear Dorio

please send NACE STANDARD at dhpprr@yahoo.co.id

thanks in advance

----------


## deyprasen

Please Send the link for
AWWA M11-Complete

Regards,
Preasenjit

----------


## Nabilia

> Please Send the link for
> AWWA M11-Complete
> 
> Regards,
> Preasenjit



AWWA M11 3rd Ed. 1989 Steel Pipe - A Guide for Design and Installation.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

AWWA D102-78 Painting Steel Water-Storage Tanks.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Quibo

Please help me with a copy of  API 12C..... thanks for your support!!!

See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## foxawan

I am looking for 
Tolerance for Construction of tabular heat exchanger DIN 28008

farrukh.hanif@descon.com

with thanks

----------


## gilbert

Hello please share ISO 2954,

----------


## dineshbhurke

can anybody share excel word formats ISA-TR20.00.01-2006 Specification Forms for Process Measurement and Control Instruments Part 1: General Considerations Updated with 27 New Specification Forms in 2004-2005

----------


## josefreitas

i am also interested in ISA-TR20
please share
thanks

----------


## newjunki

anyone , who has IEEE standard , IEEE 113 please upload  

thank

----------


## aipotu

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Pls send me via email :Stick Out Tongue: ower.prowess@gmail.com
Thanks a lot.

----------


## Nabilia

> Please help me with a copy of  API 12C..... thanks for your support!!!



What do you need with this??

 API 12C - All-Welded Oil Storage Tanks, 1st ed. 1936 15th ed. 1958

It was replaced by API 650

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> anyone , who has IEEE standard , IEEE 113 please upload  
> 
> thank



Please advice us the title of IEEE 113.

Or you mean : IEEE Std  C37.113  - IEEE Guide for Protective Relay Applications to Transmission Lines

Or IEEE C57.113 -  IEEE Guide for Partial Discharge Measurement in Liquid-Filled Power Transformers and Shunt Reactors

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hello please share ISO 2954,



ISO 2954-1975 Mechnical Vibrations for Rotating & Reciprocating Machinery.pdf	  0.322 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> I am looking for 
> Tolerance for Construction of tabular heat exchanger DIN 28008
> 
> farrukh.hanif@descon.com
> 
> with thanks



Tolerances for tubular heat exchangers
DIN 28008-2010 Toleranzen und Grenzabma&#223;e fr Rohrbndel-W&#228;rmeaustauscher.pdf	  0.981 MB  ( I have only in Deutsch)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aku94

please help me, i need ASTM G53 and G154

----------


## newjunki

i don't know, i was read from other book, IEEE std 113 is standard about DC motor.


could u have suggest me to standard for DC motor

thank you very muchSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## marck841

HI guys
I'm looking for API 650
thanks

----------


## Nabilia

> HI guys
> I'm looking for API 650
> thanks



Learn to use the search, search keyword around what you need. 

Here you go though for now...

API Standard 650 11th Ed. June 2007 w:Ad2 Nov. 2009 - Welded Tanks for Oil Storage - Full.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## marck841

thanks Nabilia

----------


## gleo

Hi Dorio, 

Can you please send me ISO 1996 part 1, 2 and 3 & ISO 9613 part 1 and 2 on my mail: gleo1982@gmail.com

----------


## rltomkinson

"Learn to use the search, search keyword around what you need."

It is not that easy. The search engine does not look for an exact phrase. It separates the words and provides links for every thread that contains ANY of the words. For example, I was searching for "NFPA 170". Very few of the links had anything to do with NFPA 170. It gave me a link to every thread that had NFPA or 170. That was not very helpful. I tried putting them in quotes as that works with some search engines. It did not make a difference here. I still got many irrelevant links.

----------


## Nabilia

> "Learn to use the search, search keyword around what you need."
> 
> It is not that easy. The search engine does not look for an exact phrase. It separates the words and provides links for every thread that contains ANY of the words. For example, I was searching for "NFPA 170". Very few of the links had anything to do with NFPA 170. It gave me a link to every thread that had NFPA or 170. That was not very helpful. I tried putting them in quotes as that works with some search engines. It did not make a difference here. I still got many irrelevant links.



I agree, it is not easy

Try using Google search and type   *egpet* and *NFPA 170*

You will find this listing....

ALL NFPA CODE (National Fire Protection Association)
NFPA 170. Standard for Fire Safety and Emergency Symbols (1999 edition). ...... **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Website is Free Forum for Educational Purposes Only ,No files ...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]... - Cached

----------


## donglei304

please hlep me with

API MPMS 11.4.1 ACTV 12/1/2003 Measurement StandardsChapter 11Physical PropertiesData Section 4Properties of Reference Materials Part 1Density of Water and Water Volumetric Correction Factors for Water Calibration of Volumetric Provers First Edition

thanks in advance

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

Mr.Dorio,
Can you please send me the link for the following stds:
1.ISO 9329 part 1 , part 2, part 3, part4.( english version)
2.JIS h4202 (english version)
Thanks in advance
S Rajamnickam
Emial: rajamanickams@gmail.com

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

can any one please share links to:--
1)iso 1129
2)iso 9329 -part 1 to part 4
3)iso 6759
4)bs en 10220
5) jis g 3461
6)jis g 3462
Thanks in advance,
Regars,
S Rajamanickam

----------


## sharfin

Hi i'm looking for DIN-EN 21680 it's realy hard to find so thanks in any case...

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> can any one please share links to:--
> 1)iso 1129
> 2)iso 9329 -part 1 to part 4
> 3)iso 6759
> 4)bs en 10220
> 5) jis g 3461
> 6)jis g 3462
> Thanks in advance,
> Regars,
> S Rajamanickam




I have only these items :

JIS G3461-1988 Carbon Steel Boiler and Heat Exchanger Tube.pdf 0.853 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS EN 10220-2002 Seamless and welded steel tubes-Dimensions and masses.pdf 0.181 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hi i'm looking for DIN-EN 21680 it's realy hard to find so thanks in any case...



Yes, very hard to find this copy, because the last printing edition  was 1991.


Maybe you should look for the hard copy in your countrySee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## lochandadhich

Hi Dorio
I have searched a lot of net to get ASME PTC 10 and ASME PTC 22. If you have it, please send it to lochan.dadhich@gmail.com
Cheers

----------


## anwarussaeed

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much too. Pls send me via email: anwarussaeed@gmail.com
Thanks a lot.

----------


## operationalresearch1@yaho

please send it to my e-mail operationalresearch1@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## procimech

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Pls send me via email: procimech@gmail.com
Thanks a lot.

----------


## anuj_mechi

Hi all can any one put link for ISO/TS 16949:2009.. My email id is anuj_mechi@yahoo.co.in 
Thanks in advance......

----------


## anwarussaeed

Hi Dorio,
 I request you to please send me these standards my email address is anwarussaeed@gmail.com

thanks and best regards

----------


## karimunjawa

Hi Dorio,
I request you to please send me these standards my email address is menujukarimunjawa@yahoo.com

thanks and best regards

----------


## rltomkinson

Does anyone have NFPA 70-2011?

----------


## anwarussaeed

Hi Dorio
I have searched a lot of net to get IEC 60079-17: 2007, IEC 60079-19 and  IEC 60079-29. If you have it, please send it to anwarussaeed@gmail.com
Cheers

----------


## ep_mani

hi
i need UL 203 Standard for Pipe Hanger Equipment for Fire Protection Service  & UL 199 Standard for Automatic Sprinklers for Fire-Protection Service  
plz help

----------


## byju2u

Hi Dorio,
I request you to please send me these standards my email address is byju2u@gmail.com

thanks and best regards

----------


## amar.k.singh

Hi DORIO,


I would like them very much. Pls send me via email: singh.amar303@gmail.com
Thanks a lot.

Amar SinghSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## nielladia

Hi Dorio,

The files in ISO expired. Can you send me ISO 21049? I will greatly appreciate it. Thanks!

nielladia@gmail.com

Niel Ladia

----------


## nsgangar1

hi,, can you please look for awwa b603 and mail it to nsgangar1@gmail.com
tks.

----------


## esganfia

> Dear frankrimmer !!! Why this copy should be sent to you at your mail ? Are you special? 
> 
> Here it is for all :
> 
> _IEC 62382-2006-11-Electrical and Instrumentation Loop Check (0.274 MB)_
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



dead link? any alternative? 
tks

----------


## viskzsenior

Hello,

I am looking for Industrial Ventilation: A Manual of Recommended Practice by ACGIH. I would appreciate if anyboay can share it.

Thanks

----------


## dirkclyburn17

*Dear all may i request the following standards:

ASTM-E152 - Methods of Fire Test of Door Assemblies

CAN/ULC-S104 - Standard Method for Fire Test of Door Assemblies

UBC-7-2-94 - Uniform Building Code

kindly send it to michaelfmisa@yahoo.com thanks in advance.*

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Hi DORIO,
I would like them too. Pls send me by email: zurftems@gmail.com
Thanks =)

----------


## montua33

Please help me with the NF C -33-040 & NF C -33-041 standard

----------


## olivirus1007

Hi! Dorio,

Could you please send to my Email: olivirus1007@yahoo.com

Thanks and Regards,
Olivirus

----------


## ady_edan

Hello friends,

I would like to inform that i really urgent need the following standards :

1. DS-1 Volume 1 - Drilling Tubular Product Specification
2. DS-1 Volume 2 - Drill Stem Design and Operation
3. DS-1 Volume 3 - Drill Stem Inspection

Should anyone here has all of them so please share it. It will be helped to me


Regards,
ady_edan

----------


## thuanvinhan1

Dear Sir,
 Plz up load ASME Code Case 2010.
Many thanks Sir Achmad Nur Eddin

----------


## gulnaz_hal@mail.ru

Hi DORIO,
I would like to get this standarts. Please send me them by  email: gulnaz_hal@mail.ru
Thanks a lot.
Gulnaz

----------


## bocca_msk

Please send me a copy mangesh.kurup@gmail.com

See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## haisam

I need the following stabdard. Please share it if someone can.
EN 1834--1:2000

----------


## zeen88

Please share CTI standard 
thank you

----------


## Psikolg

Dorio, ialso need iso and en standards

----------


## svora81

PLEASE SEND ME INSTRUMENTATION STANDARD / LINK TO SVORA81@yahoo.co.in

any guidance on CAP - Certified automation professional?

----------


## Psikolg

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Pls send me via email. also i can send something you may need.
mngrergun@lycos.com

----------


## zeen88

Please send CTI standard to email. thank you

Ton_eng.me@hotmail.com

----------


## tomce

Please send  to email or share EN 694 standard. Thank you

zemaitox@gmail.com

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friend,
 Please help me by providing link for downloading IEEE 80-1986.
Thanks & Regards

----------


## craftyboy

nice share brother...

if the file is very big, maybe you can split the list into some of part
so we can download part by part....

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear Friend,
>  Please help me by providing link for downloading IEEE 80-1986.
> Thanks & Regards



 I don't have 1986 but 2000 may help...

IEEE Std 80-2000 IEEE Guide for Safety in AC Substation Grounding.pdf	  24.985 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## huythieu

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Pls send me via email: buihuythieu@gmail.com
Thanks a lot.

----------


## ridestar

Hi please, send me the asme I PED Guide at ridestar_94@hotmail.com 


Thank you so muchSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

Can any one please share links to:--
1)iso 1129
2)iso 9329 -part 1 to part 4
3)iso 6759
5)jis g 3462
Thanks in advance,
Regards,
S Rajamanickam

----------


## heba yousry

could you please send it to me (heba.yousry@hotmail.com)
God pless u
 :Smile:

----------


## iso9001belge

iso 9001 belgelendirme...

----------


## lubl

hello friends:
I need 
DIn 3210 (2004)
ISO 8573-1 (2010
ISO 21809-2 (2008)
ISO 21809-3 (2008)
AWWA C203 (2008)
AWWA C209 (2006)
AWWA C210 (2007)
AWWA C213  (2007)
AWWA C214  (2010)
CSA Z245.21

can anyone help??

Thanks

----------


## shamooje

can you make a ******* to share it. I need them

----------


## maximum.bagus

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Could you please send me them to my email: bagustkui06@gmail.com
Thanks very much.  :Smile:

----------


## servidor

DORIO
I apologize for all the trouble of looking for spec's
ANSI / AWWA C203-91
ANSI / AWWA C213-91
ANSI / AWWA C214
ANSI / AWWA C215
could provide
Thanks in advance!

----------


## jmmontas

please send to jmmontas@yahoo.com. thank you Mr. Dorio

----------


## amshah

Need EN 50446
Need EN 50446 :Straight thermocouple assembly with metal or ceramic protection tube and accessories


Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Budiana

thanks

----------


## bzbipin

Hi Dorio

Kindly send me the link to download 
email :bzbipin@gmail.com

----------


## syed apendi

Salam and Hi All Guys,

Anyone of U have this standard - Design Basis Memorandum for Offshore platform..?
Pls send to my email  >>>> raunadamha@gmail.com.



thank you and regards,See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## rltomkinson

Do you have NFPA 70B-2010?

----------


## luygescu

Hello,
I need ISO 4219-79 standard-Air quality -- Determination of gaseous sulphur compounds in ambient air -- Sampling equipment. 
Please help!
Thank you very much!

----------


## h_petroleum

Hi Dorio,

Pl send the COPy of API at harshil_dave43@yahoo.com

Thanks in Advance.

Regards,
Harshil.

----------


## servidor

hi Dorio
please help me!

----------


## sokarno

Urgently required:

IEC 60304

Thanks in advance

----------


## Ravindranath

Can someone help me by getting IS 14209 specification.
Thanks
B Ravindranath

----------


## spider_sunshines

Hi,
ady_edan,

If you have DS-1 standards kindly email it or share it .
I also require it for non-commercial use and i could not afford to buy it.

Thanks,

----------


## amshah

Find 2881 nos of ISO standards with many DIN EN standard (362)  on following site, no registration required.

steps

1) open **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2) total available list of standard will be displayed (total 7406)

3) to down load click on  pdf symbol of file

4) to search any standard on site enter standard no or ISO (Required text) in third entry field and press button available next to it.

----------


## dwantono

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Pls send me via email: dwantono@gmail.com
Thanks a lot.

----------


## dartfreak

Hi everyone,

i need following standard:
EN 50272-3 - Safety requirements for secondary batteries and battery installations - Part 3: Traction batteries

Who can help me?

Thx in advance.

----------


## qamar_uetian

Hi everyone

I need following standard 

ANSI Z 358.1 2009 -standard for emergency eyewash and shower equipment

If anyone can share it. Please send me at  *qamar775@gmail.com*
Thanks in advance.

----------


## bedjo

hi,
does anyone has iec 60354??
pls share me its link..
or you can mail me wibawasa@gmail.com..


thanks...See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## Nabilia

IEC 60354-91 Loading guide for oil-immersed power transformers.pdf	  22.656 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lubl

hi
I need
EN 303-7 Edition 2006
EN 15316-4-1 Edition 2008
Can anyone kindly help me?
ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## zubair1950

can any one make a ******* of it and upload on web

----------


## huythieu

Does anyone have ASTM D396 (the 2006 version)?
Please share it for  me, thank you very much.

----------


## huythieu

Does anyone have ASTM D396 (the 2006 version)?
Please share it for  me, thank you very much.

----------


## Florentina

Buna Dorio.
Am si eu nevoie de standardele DIN 28011 si 28013. Multumesc mult.
Florentina

----------


## Nabilia

DIN 28011-1993.pdf	  3.130 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

and here is the other one, just finished screen capturing it...

DIN 28013-1993 Ellipsodial Heads.pdf	  3.439 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## solution

hxxp://www.4shared.com/file/5gyqBWW7/AA-AATCC-ABMA-ACI-AGA-AGMA-ANS.html

----------


## Florentina

Thank you, Nabilia. I need English versions of DIN 28011 and DIN 28013. Can you help me, please?

Thank's in advance.
Florentina

----------


## amshah

> hxxp://www.4shared.com/file/5gyqBWW7/AA-AATCC-ABMA-ACI-AGA-AGMA-ANS.html



    Dear thanks for post, can u tell us what it contains or can u share whole in ifile it ?

thanks for post

----------


## amshah

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



> Thank you, Nabilia. I need English versions of DIN 28011 and DIN 28013. Can you help me, please?
> 
> Thank's in advance.
> 
> 
> Florentina



i have din 28011 enSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## MiloradGavrilovic

Hello please share ISO 4267-2 1988

----------


## newjunki

Dear all

i'm find IEC 60529 if anyone who have this standard please share thank you very much

----------


## amshah

> Dear all
> 
> i'm find IEC 60529 if anyone who have this standard please share thank you very much




Visit
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## newjunki

amshah thanks

but it's not new version (version 2004)

----------


## rohman

Hi dorio
I like this standard please send to me
rohman_ab@yahoo.com.
Thanks.
Rohman

----------


## camilochaves

Hi, need IEEE Std 80 and 81, also IEEE Green Book.
If you have other color books from IEEE I also apreciate!!
chaves.camilo@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## mhk665

Can anyone provide bs en iso 5459:2011 edition plz???????????????????????????????????????????????  ?
it is available on boxuesky.com but i dont have account for that???
my email is mhk665@gmail.com

----------


## Welding Inspector.SCWI

> Can anyone provide bs en iso 5459:2011 edition plz???????????????????????????????????????????????  ?
> it is available on boxuesky.com but i dont have account for that???
> my email is mhk665@gmail.com




not quite what you are looking for. If any of these rules posted here by me will help,feel free to download

Note: You searched for: (BS EN ISO 5459 Geometrical product specifications (GPS). Geometrical tolerancing. Datums and datum systems)



BS EN ISO 10135 Ed.2009 Geometrical product specifications (GPS) drawing indications for moulded parts in technical product documentation (TPD)
BS ISO 5459 Ed.1981 Technical drawings geometrical tolerancing datums and datum systems for geometrical tolerances
BS EN ISO 5458 Ed.1999 Geometrical product specifications (GPS) geometrical tolerancing positional tolerancing


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Holywood

see this *******
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:A23257CD4FF708BD3BC08E426B5DB8  4E8558CC4D

----------


## mhk665

> see this *******
> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:A23257CD4FF708BD3BC08E426B5DB8  4E8558CC4D



how to download, please

----------


## selmagis

Here is *ISO 4267-2* : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## bedjo

Does anyone has IEEE c37.013??
thx.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Monggo Djo sing pundi meniko


IEEE Std C37.013a - Amendment 1 Supplement for Use with Generators Rated 10100 MVA 2007.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Std C37.013a -  Amendment 1 Supplement for Use with Generators Rated 10100 MVA 2007.pdf

IEEE Std C37.013-Standard for AC High-Voltage Generator Circuit Breaker Rated on a Symmetrical Current Basis.1997.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Std C37.013-Standard for AC High-Voltage Generator Circuit Breaker Rated on a Symmetrical Current Basis.1997.pdf

IEEE Std C37.13-2008 IEEE Standard for Low-Voltage AC Power Circuit Breakers Used in Enclosures.pdf	0.766 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Std C37.13-2008 IEEE Standard for Low-Voltage AC Power Circuit Breakers Used in Enclosures.pdf

----------


## aglimmerofhope

Hi,

Does anyone have an english version of this German standard?

----------


## yopy_yogie

Does anybody have these standards :

DIN 1943. Steam Turbines - Acceptance Tests
ANSI PTC 6S. Procedures for Routine Performance Tests of Steam Turbines
ANSI/ASME PTC6 Steam Turbines
BS EN 60953 - Rules for Steam Turbine Thermal Acceptance Test
IEC 953 - Rules for Steam Turbine Thermal Acceptance Test

I need it desperately, please send to yopy.yogie@gmail.com

Best Regards

----------


## kehetthoi

Anybody have this : IEC 60364-7-710 Electrical installations of buildings Part 7-710: Requirements for special installations or locations Medical locations
I need it very urgent! Please share me a copy! Thanks!

----------


## kehetthoi

Anybody have this : IEC 60364-7-710 Electrical installations of buildings Part 7-710: Requirements for special installations or locations Medical locations
I need it very urgent! Please share me a copy! Thanks!

----------


## lubl

hello to all
I need
ISO Guide 34 Edition 2009
ISO 17043 Edition 2010
can any one help?
ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## em+jerd

hello.. does anyone here have british standard for hvac and fire protection system?.. badly needed, and thanks in advance.. em.blusky@gmail.com..

----------


## mahendrapal

PLEASE IF ANY ONE OF YOU have BS 6990 standard... i need it urgently..

----------


## mahendrapal

please tell number of bs std

----------


## Nabilia

> hello to all
> I need
> ISO Guide 34 Edition 2009
> ISO 17043 Edition 2010
> can any one help?
> ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com
> thanks



ISO GUIDE 34-2009 Gap Analysis Checklist In the field of Reference Material Producers.pdf	1.131 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO-IEC 17043-2010 Conformity assessment-General requirements for proficiency testing.pdf	11.147 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mahendrapal

BSI BS 6990 EN-Code of Practice for Welding on Steel Pipes Containing Process Fluids or Their Residuals-AMD 9772; February 1998; 



please if any one have this standard please mail to me mahendrapal.rathore@gmail.com

its very urgent... urgent....
thnks in advances...See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## shfsart

Here you are.

----------


## sanjeewaro

Hi, need IEEE Std 80

----------


## Nabilia

IEEE Std 80-2000 IEEE Guide for Safety in AC Substation Grounding.pdf	24.985 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kurnia_te

Hi all,

I need NFPA 70E and NFPA 70B

please share

----------


## mahendrapal

i need urgently EP 90-3562 SIPM REPORT :"PROOF TESTING OF THE PRE-HOT-TAP BRANCH CONNECTION" by M.J.Rosenfeld and W.A.Maxey

please mail to me at :mahendrapal.rathore@gmail.com
tnks in advance

----------


## sanjeewaro

thanks Nabilia

----------


## DORIO

Hi all!
If anyone have ISO 6790:1986 Equipment for fire protection and fire fighting -- Graphical symbols for fire protection plans -- Specification, please share! Many thanks in advance!

----------


## netspyking

ISO 6790 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mahendrapal

i need urgently EP 90-3562 SIPM REPORT :"PROOF TESTING OF THE PRE-HOT-TAP BRANCH CONNECTION" by M.J.Rosenfeld and W.A.Maxey

please mail to me at :mahendrapal.rathore@gmail.com
tnks in advance

----------


## mahendrapal

please if any one is having following PRCI docs..
please provide me ....
thanks in advance ...
Pipelines Research Council International (PRCI)

PR-185-617 Criteria for Hot-Tap Welding (catalogue # L51548)

PR-185-816 Review of procedures for Welding unto PressurizePipelines (catalogue # L51601) 

NG-18 Report # 175 Proof Testing of the Pre-Hot-Tap BranchConnection (catalogue # L51561e

please provide this documents urgently ..waiting for reply...
very urgent very urgent ... pls pls pls if any one can help me...
my mail id .mahendrapal.rathore@gmail.com

----------


## lubl

Thanks dear nabilia

----------


## lubl

> ISO GUIDE 34-2009 Gap Analysis Checklist In the field of Reference Material Producers.pdf	1.131 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...





Thank dear nabilia
I need this
but I need this :

ISO GUIDE 34 - Complete Document
Revision / Edition: 3RD    Chg:    Date: 00/00/09  
GENERAL REQUIREMENTS FOR THE COMPETENCE OF REFERENCE MATERIAL PRODUCERS 


Page Count:  	42  

can you help me good friend.
Thanks again
and good luckSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## halemleh

thank you

----------


## Tuncay

I need urgently IEEE C37-96. Please send it to : tuncayyakti61@hotmail.com

Thanks,

----------


## robbypanc

hi Dorio, can u send it to my email : robbypanc@yahoo.com

----------


## hmahesh

mines mhs.elite2008@gmail.com

----------


## son77jai

i would also like to have those standards ,kindly do send me at sbjais@gmail.com

----------


## inzenjer

does any one have
DIN 2481 (1979-06) Thermal Power Plants Graphical Symbols

JIS B8122-2001 Performance test methods of cogeneration unit - English version
JIS B8124-2006 Gas engine driven cogeneration package - English version

thank you in advance
best regards

----------


## Abdullah Ch

you people go to page # 2... u will find the download links of every file separately there.... i also figured it out late...

----------


## MiloradGavrilovic

Hello
please share api mpms 17.10.1 and 17.10.2
Thanks.

----------


## nireas

Hello. 
Does anyone have ISO/TR 13387 "Fire safety engineering"?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## DORIO

Zdravo Milorade! 
Evo ti, majstore!
api mpms 17.1(2005)api mpms 17.2(1999)    
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Nadam se da su to sto ti trazis!
Dorio

----------


## Nabilia

IIW - Fatigue Analysis of Welded Components - Designer_s guide to the structural hot-spot stress approach IIW-1430-00 Hiemi . Fricke . Maddox.pdf	4.337 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DORIO

Hello everybody!


Any chance to obtain ISO 7010:2011???

Thank you in advance.See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## lubl

I need 
BS EN 13771-1
BS EN 13771-2
BS EN 12400
BS EN 14511-3
ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com
thanks for you help

----------


## Nabilia

> I need 
> BS EN 13771-1
> BS EN 13771-2
> BS EN 12400
> BS EN 14511-3
> ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com
> 
> thanks for you help



lubl, you only need to make request in one post...

BS EN 12400-2002 Windows and pedestrian doors - Mechanical durability - Requirements and classification.pdf	0.588 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS EN 13771-1-2003 Compressor and condensing units for refrigeration - Performance testing and test methods - Part 1 Refrigerant compressors.pdf	1.581 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS EN 13771-2-2007 Compressors and condensing units for refrigeration - Performance testing and test methods - Part 2 Condensing units.pdf	5.022 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS EN 14511-3-2007 Air conditioners, liquid chilling packages and heat pumps with electrically driven compressors for space heating and cooling - Part 3 Test methods.pdf	7.700 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EN 14511-3-2004 Air conditioners, liquid chilling packages and heat pumps with electrically driven compressors for space heating and cooling - Part 3 Test methods.pdf	8.005 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thank Nabilia !

----------


## Niaz

can u upload them in parts to 4shared.com or any website and put links here so that anyone can download righ tway..without bothering u...!!
Hope suggestion would benefit everyone.

----------


## REDDY

EEUA standard for agitator design required urgently

----------


## REDDY

IS4503 standard for heat exchanger design required urgently

----------


## REDDY

stacker cum reclaimer design hand book required urgenty

----------


## asghar2000

hi I need DIN 15207
 very thanks

----------


## umashankarsingh

try this

----------


## asghar2000

thanks DORIO & umashankarsingh for your help  :Smile: 

I need *ISO 1537:1975*  Continuous mechanical handling equipment for loose bulk materials -- Troughed belt conveyors (other than portable conveyors) -- Idlers
very thanks  :Smile:

----------


## DORIO

DIN St
Here is the first! Go for it! 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dnlbmo

Hi all, i need BS-7351 Specification for metal sheated heating elements for industial use
BS-7798 Specification for industrial immersion heaters using metal sheated 
UL -1030 Sheated heating elements
Thanks in advance


DNLSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## hilby

hello ,

i would like to have your standards in my mail
plzz mail them to h.mink@hotmail.com

many thanks!!

----------


## sambun

> Hi all, i need BS-7351 Specification for metal sheated heating elements for industial use
> BS-7798 Specification for industrial immersion heaters using metal sheated 
> UL -1030 Sheated heating elements
> Thanks in advance
> DNL



I have onle UL-1030.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## REDDY

IS4503 standard required please

----------


## REDDY

ASTM material handling equipment standard required please

----------


## B.r. SridharReddy

Hi Mr.Dorio,

i am looking for ASNT CP 189-2011  and SNT-TC-1A 2011 EDITIONS.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## p_petraj

Dear All 
I Need DIN stardard for pipe color code.
DIN 2403 for Pipe identification who has one could you please give me.
My email p_petraj@yahoo.co.uk
Thank in advance.

----------


## p_petraj

Thank you Dorio I got it.
That verry helpful for me to set up project standard pipe code.

----------


## shankarmathur

Friends

Can someone upload the  following

ISO 9951
ISO 5168

Many thanks

Shankar Mathur

----------


## DORIO

ISO 5168:2005 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DORIO

ISO 9951:1993**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shankarmathur

Dorio

Many thanks for your assistance
Unfortunately ISO 9951 is in Spanish
Does anyone have an English version ?

Shankar Mathur

----------


## bibliophile_85

Hi Dorio,
Thanks for you info. Please send 
API 1104
ASME Section 8 & 9

Email: b@8374827.info



Thank YouSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Regards,
Amit

----------


## amshah

> Dorio
> 
> Many thanks for your assistance
> Unfortunately ISO 9951 is in Spanish
> Does anyone have an English version ?
> 
> Shankar Mathur




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Krivitski

Hi Dorio!
Is your sugestion still in force? I am interesting in IEEE standards. Coul you give me the list of IEEE standards you have. And how I get needed standards from you. Thank you in advance.

----------


## kn8_ksatria

Dorio, do you have the API and ANSI standard? i would really grateful if you can help me

----------


## anwarussaeed

Hi Friends,
can anyone  Please upload/ send the following standards to my email anwarussaeed@yahoo.com
ANSI/ISA S82.1-1994
IEC 1010-1 (1990-09)
EN 61010-1 / 3.94

IEC 364-4-41 : 1991
EN 60742
IEC 61499-1 & 2

IEEE 1228
IEEE 1042
IEEE 802.3
IEEE 1074
ASME NQA2a, Part 2.7

Email: anwarussaeed@yahoo.com

Thanks
and Best Regards
Dr. Anwar us Saeed

----------


## baharudin

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. could you send me via email please: baharu.april@gmail.com
Thanks for your kindness

----------


## MiloradGavrilovic

Dear All,
Could you please help me with standards 17.10.2 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Florentina

Hi Dorio,
I need the standard ISO 8528. Can you help me?

Multumesc,
Florentina

----------


## foxawan

Hello Everyone, 
I am looking for HEI standard for Feed Water Heater. 
If you have it, please give link or e-mail to foxawan@gmail.com

Regards,
Fox

----------


## hmahesh

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Pls send me via email: mhs.elite2008@gmail.com
Thanks a lot.

----------


## Nabilia

HEI 2622-04 Standards for Closed Feedwater Heaters 7th Ed. 2004.pdf	4.098 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Florentina

Hi,


I need urgently ISO 14912:2003. Please help...Thank you in advance.See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## dkapoor79

Hi 
I need urgently API Volume 7102 - Methods for measuring naturally occurring radioactive materials (NORM) in petroleum production equipment.
I anybody has this standard, please upload it. Thanks in advance.

- DK

----------


## YSH

Hello Dorio,


I need ASTM STP 470B. IF you have it please mail to yogita_ae@yahoo.com.
Thanks.

----------


## Eddie

hi Dorio,
i need ASTM D6373 - 07e1 , ASTM D6648 - 08 and ASTM D6816 - 11.
Do you have them. pls send by e-mail vivanov@mnpz.by

----------


## rajpd28

Dear Sir Salam

I need these standard, I will be thankfull if anybody help me:

1. IEC 61064  EN - Acceptance Tests for Steam Turbine Speed Control Systems-First Edition  
2. BS EN 61064:1993 - Guide to acceptance tests for steam turbine speed control systems
3. NEMA Standard 46-112, 1946 - Speed-Governing and Pressure Control of Steam Turbine Generator Units.
4. PTC20.1 - 1977 (R1988) - Speed and Load-Governing Systems for Steam Turbine-Generator Units 
5. PTC20.2 - 1965 (R1986) - Over speed Trip Systems for Steam Turbine-Generator Units 
6. PTC20.3 - 1970 (R1986) - Pressure Control Systems Used on Steam Turbine Generator Units 
7. NEMA Standards Publication No. SM 23-1991 (R1997, R2002)- Steam Turbines for Mechanical Drive Service
8. DIN 1943. Steam Turbines - Acceptance Tests
9. BS EN 60953 - Rules for Steam Turbine Thermal Acceptance Test
10. IEC 953 - Rules for Steam Turbine Thermal Acceptance Test 

Regards
RKD

----------


## lubl

I need 
iso 12162
	THERMOPLASTICS MATERIALS FOR PIPES AND FITTINGS FOR PRESSURE APPLICATIONS - CLASSIFICATION, DESIGNATION AND DESIGN COEFFICIENT
edition 2009 or 2010
and will be very thankfull if someone can help
ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com

----------


## donald

Hi Dorio,
Kindly send me vai e-mail: mdonald057@gmail.com

----------


## Rodrigo19

Hi, I need ISO 15156-1,2 and 3, and NACE TM0177, would appreciate very much is someone could send them to rodrigo1@me.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## cpwd

iso 15156 part 1,2,3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cpwd

iso 14912-2003
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## xiron

Heeelpppp .... I need API Standard 616 Gas Turbines for the Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services - FIFTH EDITION | JANUARY 2011. Thanks in advance.

----------


## lubl

hi
I need IEC 60730-1 Ed 4  (2010)
can any one help me.
Thanks

----------


## mengazaa

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Pls send me via email: mengazaadroid@gmail.com


Thank youSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## tzoulia

Hi to all! If anyone has downloaded the hei standards for closed feedwater heaters (the link is dead), can please send them to me to? Thank you in advance! andapo771@gmail.com

----------


## lubl

hi
I need Iso 12162 Edition 2009
please some one help.
thanks

----------


## AMinati

I need ASME B16.20 & B16.21! where can I geet them

Tank in advance

AMinati

----------


## rochi

> Heeelpppp .... I need API Standard 616 Gas Turbines for the Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services - FIFTH EDITION | JANUARY 2011. Thanks in advance.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
not 2011

----------


## rochi

> I need ASME B16.20 & B16.21! where can I geet them
> 
> Tank in advance
> 
> AMinati



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lubl

hello
ISO 2811-PART 1 Edition 2011
ISO 527 Edition 2009
ISO 20340 Edition 2009
can any one help me.
thanks
regards

----------


## goldig

Hi Friends,
can anyone Please upload/ send the following standards to my email gohar_mkhan@hotmail.com

IEC 61467

----------


## seenuvaasan

Hi DORIO,

Kindly send me through mail: seenuvaasan@gmail.com

Thanks and Regards
A.Srinivasan

----------


## rltomkinson

Does anyone have the latest EIA/TIA standards 568, 569, 606A, etc.?

----------


## AMinati

I need ASME B16.11! where can I geet them



AMinati

----------


## gtpol57

In following link 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lemo

hi
I need ICEA P-32-382
please some one help.
thanks 


kaisor.kim@gmail.comSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## john zink

hi
please upload EPA AP-42 completely

----------


## caguila

Hi:
I need the ISO 10790. Could someone help me please?
My e-mail is claudio.aguila74@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## bogeyman

Bok sefe!

Vidim imas lijepu kolekciju standarda, pa ako ti je pri ruci koja novija verzija IEC 383, 437 i 61467 bilo bi odlicno ako bi mogao staviti na forum.

Srdacan pozdrav

----------


## aman87

I would like to buy this NFC 33-041 standards..where can I get it??

----------


## Greatchart

Hi,
Can anyone provide a link to download files for the following Amercian Gas Association (AGA) Reports:-

AGA10 - Aga Report 10 - Speed of Sound in Natural Gas....AGA10

AGA11 - Aga Report 11 - Coriolis Mass Flow Meters..... (MPMS 14.9)

Just found this site; very useful !
many thanks

----------


## mahp

Please, help with: 
1) *DVS 2205 Technical Codes on Plastics Joining Technologies 2011 English Edition*, Volume 3. ISBN: 978-3-87155-997-6
 Elaborated by Working Group W4 Welding of Plastics of the Technical Committee of the German Welding Society  DVS

2) *BS EN 12573 Welded static non-pressurized thermoplastic tanks*
Part 1: General principles  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part 2: Calculation of vertical cylindrical tanks   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part 3: Design and calculation for single skin rectangular tanks
Part 4: Design and calculation of flanged joints

3) *DIN EN 1778*
The characteristic specifications for welded constructions (containers, vessels, tanks, equipment)

Thanks

----------


## mahp

Dear, please help with:
English Edition Volume 3
DVS Technical Codes on Plastics Joining Technologies (DVS 2205)

issue by Edition Elaborated by Working Group W4"Welding of Plastics" of the technical Committee of the German Welding Society - DVS
844 Pages, 877 Pictures + Illustrations / 458 Tables
ISBN: 978-3-87155-997-6

----------


## mahp

Dear, please help with:
English Edition Volume 3
DVS Technical Codes on Plastics Joining Technologies (DVS 2205)

issue by Edition Elaborated by Working Group W4"Welding of Plastics" of the technical Committee of the German Welding Society - DVS
844 Pages, 877 Pictures + Illustrations / 458 Tables
ISBN: 978-3-87155-997-6

----------


## Ze8

Guys,

I need ASTM 4687, 4840, 5088 & 5283..

really appreciate if some1 can share it with me  :Smile:

----------


## mahp

На немецком: De lang
EN 12573-1
EN 12573-2
EN 12573-3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

На английском: Engl
BS-EN-12573-1-2000
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
BS-EN-12573-2-2000
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

> На немецком: De lang
> EN 12573-1
> EN 12573-2
> EN 12573-3
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unable to download from doc88, please repost on a more friendly site

----------


## mahp

unable to download from doc88  Yes, only read  :Apologetic:  Not have .pdf, search it.

See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## mahp

Please, help with *english version*:
1) *DVS 2205 Technical Codes on Plastics Joining Technologies 2011 English Edition*. ISBN: 978-3-87155-997-6
Elaborated by Working Group W4 Welding of Plastics of the Technical Committee of the German Welding Society  DVS

2) *BS EN 12573 Welded static non-pressurized thermoplastic tanks*
*Part 3*: Design and calculation for single skin rectangular tanks
*Part 4*: Design and calculation of flanged joints

Thanks

----------


## MiloradGavrilovic

hi Dorio,
please send me via email: ASTM-IP-API table 53E and 54E
Thank you

----------


## mahp

Please, help with english version all volumes:
*DVS 2205* *Technical Codes on Plastics Joining Technologies 2011 English Edition*. ISBN: 978-3-87155-997-6
Elaborated by Working Group W4 Welding of Plastics of the Technical Committee of the German Welding Society  DVS

----------


## Gaurav21

Hi Dorio,

Pls send me the file at gauravbhalerao21@gmail.com.
it would be very helpful.

thanks in advance.

----------


## proceso1965

Hi Dorio,

Can you please send me the soft copy of the ISO, API, IEEE, IEC, ISA, ASTME, NACE, NFPA standards to my mail ID vmgb1965@gmail.com

Thanks in advance & best regards
Proceso1965

----------


## Gaurav21

Hi DORIO,
 can u please send me the data to gauravbhalerao21@gmail.com
I would be very thankful

----------


## saadkhan

PLEASE SEND ASTM  D 1248 and BS 3284 TO MY EMAIL     saadkhan_engineer@hotmail.com 
THANKS IN ADVANCE

----------


## ericjp

Does anybody can re-upload
HEI 2622-04 Standards for Closed Feedwater Heaters 7th Ed. 2004
Thanks in advance

----------


## josefreitas

here is one link for condensers: h-t-t-p://www.4shared.com/get/9X-Ac2Yv/hei_-_standards_for_steam_surf.html
i will go find by google the other.

this link may be can help you further: h-t-t-p://www.4shared.com/rar/h11VYN8r/SCFH.html

----------


## avasama

Can you sent NACE 0407 to the anpasov@yandex.ru?
Thanks.

----------


## ericjp

> i will go find by google the other.
> 
> this link may be can help you further



Very appreciate your help 
SCFH is what I look for 
Thanks again

----------


## lucianianiello

Does anyone have ISO 5168 2005?? thanks

See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## rds

Can anyone "provide" DIN 30670 - 2012 edition?

----------


## humisar

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Pls send me via email: isar_olan@yahoo.co.id
Thanks a lot.

----------


## ericjp

Is there anybody can provide this document ?
HEI 2624-03 - Tray Type Deaerators 7th Ed 2003

Currently, I am doing this portion of power plant
Thanks in advance.

----------


## psrafih

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Pls send me via email: PSRAFI@YAHOO.CO.IN
Thanks YOU VERY MUCH

----------


## ericjp

Does anybody have this standard ?
ANSI/ASME TDP-2-2012 
Would you please share it?
Appreciate :Lemo:

----------


## fkutty

Hi

I am desperately looking for an English version of the DN 2413-2011. 

DIN 2413 -2011: Seamless steel tubes for oil-and water-hydraulic systems - Calculation rules for pipes and elbows for dynamic loads.

Tried with many, but no body go this. Are you aware of any equivalent standard for this.

Thanks,
FHK

----------


## gertibaj

could you please send me these standards, gertibaj@gmail.com

I am looking more into pressure vessels and cryogenic designs

thxs

----------


## soco

Hi guys,

Please if enyone has time to help me with these standards it will be great:

ISO/DIN 19900 latest edition( or older one)
ISO/DIN 19901 latest edition( or older one)
ISO/DIN 19902 latest edition( or older one)

Thanks,
SBA

----------


## STD manager

Hi
if you want to buy any standard document and do not pay much money
please contact to:
internationalstandard2012@gmail.com
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## STD manager

if you need this document please send your email to me.

----------


## STD manager

if you need this document
please contact to :
internationalstandard2012(at sign)gmail(dot)com

----------


## kamalmalik27

Dear Dorio,



Please if you could email me this data to malik27kamal@yahoo.com

Thanks,
Kamal MalikSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## STD manager

*ASTM New Documents ....*

Document Number 	Date 	Title 
1. 	ASTM E1316 [37 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1316
	2013.02.01 	Standard Terminology for Nondestructive Examinations 	

2. 	ASTM C1417M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1417M
	2013.02.01 	Standard Specification for Manufacture of Reinforced Concrete Sewer, Storm Drain, and Culvert Pipe for Direct Design (Metric) 	

3. 	ASTM C1479 [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1479
	2013.02.01 	Standard Practice for Installation of Precast Concrete Sewer, Storm Drain, and Culvert Pipe Using Standard Installations 	

4. 	ASTM C1479M [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1479M
2013.02.01 	Standard Practice for Installation of Precast Concrete Sewer, Storm Drain, and Culvert Pipe Using Standard Installations (Metric) 	

5. 	ASTM C822 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C822
	2013.02.01 	Standard Terminology Relating to Concrete Pipe and Related Products 	

6. 	ASTM F2991 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2991
2013.02.01 	Standard Guide for Doubler Plate Repairs for Non-Classed Ship Structures 	

7. 	ASTM C76M [11 Page(s)] 	ASTM C76M
2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe (Metric) 	

8. 	ASTM B152/B152M [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM B152/B152M
	2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Copper Sheet, Strip, Plate, and Rolled Bar 	

9. 	ASTM C76 [11 Page(s)] 	ASTM C76
	2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe 	

10. 	ASTM C506 [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM C506
	2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Arch Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe 	

11. 	ASTM C506M [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM C506M
2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Arch Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe (Metric) 	

12. 	ASTM C507M [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM C507M
2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Elliptical Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe (Metric) 	

13. 	ASTM C507 [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM C507
	2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Elliptical Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe 	

14. 	ASTM C1193 [33 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1193
	2013.01.15 	Standard Guide for Use of Joint Sealants 	

15. 	ASTM E2852 [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2852
2013.01.15 	Standard Guide for Acquisition, Maintenance, Storage, and Use of Hazardous Material Detection Instrumentation 	

16. 	ASTM E647 [48 Page(s)] 	ASTM E647
2013.01.15 	Standard Test Method for Measurement of Fatigue ----- Growth Rates 	

17. 	ASTM E1003 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1003
	2013.01.15 	Standard Practice for Hydrostatic Leak Testing 	

18. 	ASTM C1104/C1104M [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1104/C1104M
	2013.01.15 	Standard Test Method for Determining the Water Vapor Sorption of Unfaced Mineral Fiber Insulation 	

19. 	ASTM D7521 [13 Page(s)] 	ASTM D7521
2013.01.15 	Standard Test Method for Determination of Asbestos in Soil 	

20. 	ASTM E2735 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2735
2013.01.15 	Standard Guide for Selection of Calibrations Needed for X-ray Photoelectron Spectroscopy (XPS) Experiments 	

21. 	ASTM C1661 [26 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1661
	2013.01.01 	Standard Guide for Viewing Systems for Remotely Operated Facilities 	

22. 	ASTM C1009 [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1009
	2013.01.01 	Standard Guide for Establishing and Maintaining a Quality Assurance Program for Analytical Laboratories Within the Nuclear Industry 	

23. 	ASTM C1012/C1012M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1012/C1012M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Length Change of Hydraulic-Cement Mortars Exposed to a Sulfate Solution 	

24. 	ASTM C805/C805M [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C805/C805M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Rebound Number of Hardened Concrete 	

25. 	ASTM E1753 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1753
2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Use of Qualitative Chemical Spot Test Kits for Detection of Lead in Dry Paint Films 	

26. 	ASTM E2750 [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2750
2013.01.01 	Standard Guide for Extension of Data from Firestop Penetration System Tests Conducted in Accordance with ASTM E814 	

27. 	ASTM C42/C42M [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM C42/C42M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Obtaining and Testing Drilled Cores and Sawed Beams of Concrete 	

28. 	ASTM C563 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C563
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Approximation of Optimum SO3 in Hydraulic Cement Using Compressive Strength 	

29. 	ASTM C1567 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1567
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Determining the Potential Alkali-Silica Reactivity of Combinations of Cementitious Materials and Aggregate (Accelerated Mortar-Bar Method) 	

30. 	ASTM E569/E569M [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM E569/E569M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Acoustic Emission Monitoring of Structures During Controlled Stimulation 	

31. 	ASTM A1003/A1003M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM A1003/A1003M
2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Steel Sheet, Carbon, Metallic-and Nonmetallic-Coated for Cold-Formed Framing Members 	

32. 	ASTM C700 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C700
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Vitrified Clay Pipe, Extra Strength, Standard Strength, and Perforated 	

33. 	ASTM C1714/C1714M [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1714/C1714M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Preblended Dry Mortar Mix for Unit Masonry 	

34. 	ASTM D4647/D4647M [11 Page(s)] 	ASTM D4647/D4647M
2013.01.01 	Standard Test Methods for Identification and Classification of Dispersive Clay Soils by the Pinhole Test 	

35. 	ASTM C833 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C833
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Sintered (Uranium-Plutonium) Dioxide Pellets 	

36. 	ASTM C1254 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1254
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Determination of Uranium in Mineral Acids by X-Ray Fluorescence 	

37. 	ASTM C1647 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1647
	2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Removal of Uranium or Plutonium, or both, for Impurity Assay in Uranium or Plutonium Materials 	

38. 	ASTM C1636 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1636
	2013.01.01 	Standard Guide for the Determination of Uranium-232 in Uranium Hexafluoride 	

39. 	ASTM C809 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM C809
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Methods for Chemical, Mass Spectrometric, and Spectrochemical Analysis of Nuclear-Grade Aluminum Oxide and Aluminum Oxide-Boron Carbide Composite Pellets 	

40. 	ASTM D5206 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D5206
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Windload Resistance of Rigid Plastic Siding 	

41. 	ASTM C1637 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1637
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for the Determination of Impurities in Plutonium Metal: Acid Digestion and Inductively Coupled Plasma-Mass Spectroscopy (ICP-MS) Analysis 	

42. 	ASTM E2598/E2598M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2598/E2598M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Acoustic Emission Examination of Cast Iron Yankee and Steam Heated Paper Dryers 	

43. 	ASTM E662 [24 Page(s)] 	ASTM E662
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Specific Optical Density of Smoke Generated by Solid Materials 	

44. 	ASTM C967 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C967
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Uranium Ore Concentrate 	

45. 	ASTM C1731 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1731
2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Concrete Floor Tile 	

46. 	ASTM D4208 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D4208
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Total Chlorine in Coal by the Oxygen Bomb Combustion/Ion Selective Electrode Method 	

47. 	ASTM B711 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM B711
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Concentric-Lay-Stranded Aluminum-Alloy Conductors, Steel Reinforced (AACSR) (6201) 	

48. 	ASTM C857 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM C857
	2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Minimum Structural Design Loading for Underground Precast Concrete Utility Structures 	

49. 	ASTM E2058 [30 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2058
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Methods for Measurement of Synthetic Polymer Material Flammability Using a Fire Propagation Apparatus (FPA) 	

50. 	ASTM F2306/F2306M [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2306/F2306M
2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for 12 to 60 in. [300 to 1500 mm] Annular Corrugated Profile-Wall Polyethylene (PE) Pipe and Fittings for Gravity-Flow Storm Sewer and Subsurface Drainage Applications 	

51. 	ASTM F2648/F2648M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2648/F2648M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for 2 to 60 inch [50 to 1500 mm] Annular Corrugated Profile Wall Polyethylene (PE) Pipe and Fittings for Land Drainage Applications 	

52. 	ASTM C109/C109M [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM C109/C109M
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Compressive Strength of Hydraulic Cement Mortars (Using 2-in. or [50-mm] Cube Specimens) 	

53. 	ASTM C535 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C535
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Resistance to Degradation of Large-Size Coarse Aggregate by Abrasion and Impact in the Los Angeles Machine 	

54. 	ASTM D7577 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM D7577
2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Determining the Accelerated Iron Corrosion Rating of Denatured Fuel Ethanol and Ethanol Fuel Blends 	

55. 	ASTM C618 REV A [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C618 REV A
2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Coal Fly Ash and Raw or Calcined Natural Pozzolan for Use in Concrete 	

56. 	ASTM C845/C845M [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C845/C845M
	2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Expansive Hydraulic Cement 	

57. 	ASTM C806 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C806
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Restrained Expansion of Expansive Cement Mortar 	

58. 	ASTM C1384 REV A [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1384 REV A
	2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Admixtures for Masonry Mortars 	

59. 	ASTM C780 REV A [14 Page(s)] 	ASTM C780 REV A
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Preconstruction and Construction Evaluation of Mortars for Plain and Reinforced Unit Masonry 	

60. 	ASTM C900 REV A [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM C900 REV A
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Pullout Strength of Hardened Concrete 	

61. 	ASTM F1055 [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM F1055
	2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Electrofusion Type Polyethylene Fittings for Outside Diameter Controlled Polyethylene and Crosslinked Polyethylene (PEX) Pipe and Tubing 	

62. 	ASTM E2579 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2579
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Specimen Preparation and Mounting of Wood Products to Assess Surface Burning Characteristics 	

63. 	ASTM E1822 [24 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1822
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Fire Testing of Stacked Chairs 	

64. 	ASTM E2067 [24 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2067
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Full-Scale Oxygen Consumption Calorimetry Fire Tests 	

65. 	ASTM D4526 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D4526
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Determination of Volatiles in Polymers by Static Headspace Gas Chromatography 	

66. 	ASTM D6474 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM D6474
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Determining Molecular Weight Distribution and Molecular Weight Averages of Polyolefins by High Temperature Gel Permeation Chromatography 	

67. 	ASTM C1403 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1403
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Rate of Water Absorption of Masonry Mortars 	

68. 	ASTM E1601 [14 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1601
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Conducting an Interlaboratory Study to Evaluate the Performance of an Analytical Method 	

69. 	ASTM E1266 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1266
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Processing Mixtures of Lime, Fly Ash, and Heavy Metal Wastes in Structural Fills and Other Construction Applications 	

70. 	ASTM E176 REV B [26 Page(s)] 	ASTM E176 REV B
	2012.12.15 	Standard Terminology of Fire Standards 	

71. 	ASTM C578 REV B [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM C578 REV B
	2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Rigid, Cellular Polystyrene Thermal Insulation 	

72. 	ASTM D6045 [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM D6045
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Color of Petroleum Products by the Automatic Tristimulus Method 	

73. 	ASTM C192/C192M REV A [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM C192/C192M REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Practice for Making and Curing Concrete Test Specimens in the Laboratory 	

74. 	ASTM D1092 [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM D1092
2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Measuring Apparent Viscosity of Lubricating Greases 	

75. 	ASTM D3944 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3944
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Solidification Point of Petroleum Wax 	

76. 	ASTM C125 REV A [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM C125 REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Terminology Relating to Concrete and Concrete Aggregates 	

77. 	ASTM B708 [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM B708
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Tantalum and Tantalum Alloy Plate, Sheet, and Strip 	

78. 	ASTM B365 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM B365
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Tantalum and Tantalum Alloy Rod and Wire 	

79. 	ASTM D938 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM D938
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Congealing Point of Petroleum Waxes, Including Petrolatum 	

80. 	ASTM F136 REV A [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM F136 REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Wrought Titanium-6Aluminum-4Vanadium ELI (Extra Low Interstitial) Alloy for Surgical Implant Applications (UNS R56401) 	

81. 	ASTM F2245 REV D [30 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2245 REV D
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Design and Performance of a Light Sport Airplane 	

82. 	ASTM B354 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM B354
	2012.12.01 	Standard Terminology Relating to Uninsulated Metallic Electrical Conductors 	

83. 	ASTM F2972 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2972
2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Light Sport Aircraft Manufacturers Quality Assurance System 	

84. 	ASTM C138/C138M REV A [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C138/C138M REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Density (Unit Weight), Yield, and Air Content (Gravimetric) of Concrete 	

85. 	ASTM D3348 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3348
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Rapid Field Test for Trace Lead in Unleaded Gasoline (Colorimetric Method) 	

86. 	ASTM D5708 [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM D5708
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Methods for Determination of Nickel, Vanadium, and Iron in Crude Oils and Residual Fuels by Inductively Coupled Plasma (ICP) Atomic Emission Spectrometry 	

87. 	ASTM D3279 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3279
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for n-Heptane Insolubles 	

88. 	ASTM C1064/C1064M [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1064/C1064M
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Temperature of Freshly Mixed Hydraulic-Cement Concrete 	

89. 	ASTM D2290 [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM D2290
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Apparent Hoop Tensile Strength of Plastic or Reinforced Plastic Pipe 	

90. 	ASTM B521 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM B521
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Tantalum and Tantalum Alloy Seamless and Welded Tubes 	

91. 	ASTM A307 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM A307
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Carbon Steel Bolts, Studs, and Threaded Rod 60 000 PSI Tensile Strength 	

92. 	ASTM D448 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM D448
	2012.12.01 	Standard Classification for Sizes of Aggregate for Road and Bridge Construction 	

93. 	ASTM D3427 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3427
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Air Release Properties of Petroleum Oils 	

94. 	ASTM C94/C94M REV A [13 Page(s)] 	ASTM C94/C94M REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Ready-Mixed Concrete 	

95. 	ASTM E2816 REV A [21 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2816 REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Methods for Fire Resistive Metallic HVAC Duct Systems 	

96. 	ASTM A358/A358M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM A358/A358M
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Electric-Fusion-Welded Austenitic Chromium-Nickel Stainless Steel Pipe for High-Temperature Service and General Applications 	

97. 	ASTM D6608 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM D6608
	2012.12.01 	Standard Practice for the Identification of Trinidad Lake Asphalt in Asphalt Mixes 	

98. 	ASTM D3381/D3381M [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3381/D3381M
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Viscosity-Graded Asphalt Cement for Use in Pavement Construction 	

99. 	ASTM D5704 REV A [19 Page(s)] 	ASTM D5704 REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Evaluation of the Thermal and Oxidative Stability of Lubricating Oils Used for Manual Transmissions and Final Drive Axles 	

100. 	ASTM D7847 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM D7847
2012.12.01 	Standard Guide for Interlaboratory Studies for Microbiological Test Methods 	

*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

----------


## STD manager

*IEEE New Documens ...*

Document Number 	Date 	Title 	
1. 	IEEE 802.1AEBW [67 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.1AEBW
2013.02.07 	Local and metropolitan area networks - Media Access Control (MAC) Security Amendment 2: Extended Packet Numbering - IEEE Computer Society 	

2. 	IEEE 1554 ERTA [2 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1554 ERTA
2013.02.07 	Errata to Recommended Practice for Inertial Sensor Test Equipment, Instrumentation, Data Acquisition, and Analysis 	

3. 	IEEE C37.94 [26 Page(s)] 	IEEE C37.94
2013.01.01 	N Times 64 Kilobit Per Second Optical Fiber Interfaces Between Teleprotection and Multiplexer Equipment 	

4. 	IEEE NESCIR570 [3 Page(s)] 	IEEE NESCIR570
2012.12.17 	National Electrical Safety Code 	

5. 	IEEE C62.39 [39 Page(s)] 	IEEE C62.39
2012.12.17 	Test Methods and Preferred Values for Self-Restoring Current-Limiter Components Used in Telecommunication Surge Protection 	

6. 	IEEE C57.12.10 CORR 1 [14 Page(s)] 	IEEE C57.12.10 CORR 1
2012.12.05 	Standard Requirements for Liquid-Immersed Power Transformers Corrigendum 1: Correction of 5.1.9 Sudden Pressure Relay 	

7. 	IEEE C57.17 [55 Page(s)] 	IEEE C57.17
2012.12.05 	Requirements for Arc Furnace Transformers 	

8. 	IEEE 1671.2 [52 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1671.2
2012.12.05 	Automatic Test Markup Language (ATML) Instrument Description 	

9. 	IEEE 18 [39 Page(s)] 	IEEE 18
2012.12.05 	Shunt Power Capacitors 	

10. 	IEEE 11073-10102 [186 Page(s)] 	IEEE 11073-10102
2012.12.05 	Health informatics-Point-of-care medical device communication Part 10102: Nomenclature-Annotated ECG 	

11. 	IEEE 422 [35 Page(s)] 	IEEE 422
2012.12.05 	Guide for the Design of Cable Raceway Systems for Electric Generating Facilities 	

12. 	IEEE C62.41.2 CORR 1 [14 Page(s)] 	IEEE C62.41.2 CORR 1
2012.12.05 	Recommended Practice on Characterization of Surges in Low-Voltage (1000 V and Less) AC Power Circuits Corrigendum 1: Deletion of Table A.2 and Associated Text 	

13. 	IEEE 308 [41 Page(s)] 	IEEE 308
2012.12.05 	Standard Criteria for Class 1E Power Systems for Nuclear Power Generating Stations 	

14. 	IEEE 81 [86 Page(s)] 	IEEE 81
2012.12.05 	Guide for Measuring Earth Resistivity, Ground Impedance, and Earth Surface Potentials of a Grounding System 	

15. 	IEEE 1332 [25 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1332
2012.12.05 	Reliability Program for the Development and Production of Electronic Products 	

16. 	IEEE 1067 [29 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1067
2012.12.05 	Guide for In-Service Use, Care, Maintenance, and Testing of Conductive Clothing for Use on Voltages up to 765 kV AC and 750 kV DC 	

17. 	IEEE 765 [26 Page(s)] 	IEEE 765
2012.12.05 	Preferred Power Supply (PPS) for Nuclear Power Generating Stations (NPGS) 	

18. 	IEEE 1793 [40 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1793
2012.12.05 	Guide for Planning and Designing Transition Facilities between Overhead and Underground Transmission Lines 	

19. 	IEEE 1900.1A [21 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1900.1A
2012.12.05 	Definitions and Concepts for Dynamic Spectrum Access: Terminology Relating to Emerging Wireless Networks, System Functionality, and Spectrum Management Amendment 1: Addition of New Terms and Associated Definitions 	

20. 	IEEE 835A [16 Page(s)] 	IEEE 835A
2012.12.05 	Standard Power Cable Ampacity Tables Amendment 1: Revision to Introduction 	

21. 	IEEE 1653.3 [55 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1653.3
2012.12.05 	Guide for Rail Transit Traction Power Systems Modeling 	

22. 	IEEE C57.143 [83 Page(s)] 	IEEE C57.143
2012.12.05 	Guide for Application for Monitoring Equipment to Liquid-Immersed Transformers and Components 	

23. 	IEEE 1366 ERTA [2 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1366 ERTA
2012.11.15 	Errata to Guide for Electric Power Distribution Reliability Indices 	

24. 	IEEE 3006 [303 Page(s)] 	IEEE 3006
2012.11.09 	Historical Reliability Data for IEEE 3006 Standards: Power Systems Reliability 	

25. 	IEEE C62.11 [121 Page(s)] 	IEEE C62.11
2012.10.19 	Metal-Oxide Surge Arresters for AC Power Circuits (>1 kV) 	

26. 	IEEE 802.11AD [628 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.11AD
2012.10.19 	Information technology-Telecommunications and information exchange between systems Local and metropolitan area networks-Specific requirements Part 11: Wireless LAN Medium Access Control (MAC) and Physical Layer (PHY) Specifications Amendment 3: Enhancements for Very High Throughput in the 60 GHz Band - IEEE Computer Society 	

27. 	IEEE 1202 CORR 1 [14 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1202 CORR 1
2012.10.19 	Flame-Propagation Testing of Wire and Cable Corrigendum 1 	

28. 	IEEE 515.1 [84 Page(s)] 	IEEE 515.1
2012.10.19 	The Testing, Design, Installation, and Maintenance of Electrical Resistance Trace Heating for Commercial Applications 	

29. 	IEEE 1799 [48 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1799
2012.10.19 	Recommended Practice for Quality Control Testing of External Discharges on Stator Coils, Bars, and Windings 	

30. 	IEEE 1630 [74 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1630
2012.10.19 	Supporting Structures for Overhead Contact Systems for Transit Systems 	

31. 	IEEE C135.80 [46 Page(s)] 	IEEE C135.80
2012.10.19 	Fasteners for Overhead Line Construction 	

32. 	IEEE NESCIR569 [11 Page(s)] 	IEEE NESCIR569
2012.10.02 	National Electrical Safety Code 	

33. 	IEEE C37.104 ERTA [2 Page(s)] 	IEEE C37.104 ERTA
2012.09.24 	Errata to IEEE Guide for Automatic Reclosing of Circuit Breakers for AC Distribution and Transmission Lines 	

34. 	IEEE 979 [99 Page(s)] 	IEEE 979
2012.08.30 	Guide for Substation Fire Protection 	

35. 	IEEE C37.90.1 [53 Page(s)] 	IEEE C37.90.1
2012.08.30 	Surge Withstand Capability (SWC) Tests for Relays and Relay Systems Associated with Electric Power Apparatus 	

36. 	IEEE 1680.2 [71 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1680.2
2012.08.30 	Environmental Assessment of Imaging Equipment - IEEE Computer Society 	

37. 	IEEE 1680.3 [61 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1680.3
2012.08.30 	Environmental Assessment of Televisions - IEEE Computer Society 	

38. 	IEEE 802.22.2 [44 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.22.2
2012.08.30 	Recommended Practice for Information Technology-Telecommunications and information exchange between systems Wireless Regional Area Networks (WRAN)-Specific requirements Part 22.2: Installation and Deployment of IEEE 802.22 Systems - IEEE Computer Society 	

39. 	IEEE 577 [25 Page(s)] 	IEEE 577
2012.08.30 	Standard Requirements for Reliability Analysis in the Design and Operation of Safety Systems for Nuclear Power Generating Stations 	

40. 	IEEE 802.16.1B [126 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.16.1B
2012.08.30 	WirelessMAN-Advanced Air Interface for Broadband Wireless Access Systems Amendment 1: Enhancements to Support Machine-to-Machine Applications - IEEE Computer Society 	

41. 	IEEE C57.154 [49 Page(s)] 	IEEE C57.154
2012.08.30 	The Design, Testing, and Application of Liquid-Immersed Distribution, Power, and Regulating Transformers Using High-Temperature Insulation Systems and Operating at Elevated Temperatures 	

42. 	IEEE 802.16P [82 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.16P
2012.08.30 	Air Interface for Broadband Wireless Access Systems - Amendment 1: Enhancements to Support Machine-to-Machine Applications - IEEE Computer Society 	

43. 	IEEE 1635 [108 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1635
2012.08.30 	Guide for the Ventilation and Thermal Management of Batteries for Stationary Applications 	

44. 	IEEE 1609.12 [20 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1609.12
2012.08.30 	Wireless Access in Vehicular Environments (WAVE) - Identifier Allocations 	

45. 	IEEE C62.50 [63 Page(s)] 	IEEE C62.50
2012.08.30 	Performance Criteria and Test Methods for Plug-in (Portable) Multiservice (Multiport) Surge-Protective Devices for Equipment Connected to a 120 V/240 V Single Phase Power Service and Metallic Conductive Communication Line(s) 	

46. 	IEEE 1720 [102 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1720
2012.08.20 	Recommended Practice for Near-Field Antenna Measurements 	

47. 	IEEE 1031 ERTA [2 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1031 ERTA
2012.06.18 	Errata to IEEE Guide for the Functional Specification of Transmission Static Var Compensators 	

48. 	IEEE 802.16.1 [1090 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.16.1
2012.06.08 	WirelessMAN-Advanced Air Interface for Broadband Wireless Access Systems - IEEE Computer Society 	

49. 	IEEE 1453.1 [78 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1453.1
2012.06.08 	Guide-Adoption of IEC/TR 61000-3-7:2008, Electromagnetic compatibility (EMC)-Limits-Assessment of emission limits for the connection of fluctuating installations to MV, HV and EHV power systems 	

50. 	IEEE C37.104 [72 Page(s)] 	IEEE C37.104
2012.06.08 	Guide for Automatic Reclosing of Circuit Breakers for AC Distribution and Transmission Lines 	

51. 	IEEE C37.17 [27 Page(s)] 	IEEE C37.17
2012.06.08 	Trip Systems for Low-Voltage (1000 V and below) AC and General Purpose (1500 V and below) DC Power Circuit Breakers 	

52. 	IEEE 1815 [821 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1815
2012.06.08 	Electric Power Systems Communications-Distributed Network Protocol (DNP3) 	

53. 	IEEE 802.16 [2544 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.16
2012.06.08 	Air Interface for Broadband Wireless Access Systems - IEEE Computer Society 	

54. 	IEEE 1609.3 CORR 1 [19 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1609.3 CORR 1
2012.06.08 	Wireless Access in Vehicular Environments (WAVE)-Networking Services Corrigendum 1: Miscellaneous Corrections 	

55. 	IEEE 1826 [46 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1826
2012.06.08 	Power Electronics Open System Interfaces in Zonal Electrical Distribution Systems Rated Above 100 kW 	

56. 	IEEE 1851 [54 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1851
2012.06.08 	Design Criteria of Integrated Sensor-Based Test Applications for Household Appliances - IEEE Computer Society 	

57. 	IEEE 1149.8.1 [95 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1149.8.1
2012.06.08 	Boundary-Scan-Based Stimulus of Interconnections to Passive and/or Active Components - IEEE Computer Society 	

58. 	IEEE 2200 [196 Page(s)] 	IEEE 2200
2012.06.08 	Protocol for Stream Management in Media Client Devices - IEEE Computer Society 	

59. 	IEEE 11073-10103 [127 Page(s)] 	IEEE 11073-10103
2012.05.14 	Health informatics-Point-of-care medical device communication Part 10103: Nomenclature-Implantable device, cardiac 	

60. 	IEEE C135.64 [18 Page(s)] 	IEEE C135.64
2012.05.14 	Guide for Slip and Pull-Out Strength Testing of Bolted Dead End Strain Clamps 	

61. 	IEEE C37.13A [14 Page(s)] 	IEEE C37.13A
2012.05.14 	Low-Voltage AC Power Circuit Breakers Used in Enclosures Amendment 1: Increase of Voltages to 1000 V AC and Below 	

62. 	IEEE 2010 [35 Page(s)] 	IEEE 2010
2012.05.14 	Recommended Practice for Neurofeedback Systems 	

63. 	IEEE 1377 [576 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1377
2012.05.14 	Utility Industry Metering Communication Protocol Application Layer (End Device Data Tables) 	

64. 	IEEE 11073-00103 [80 Page(s)] 	IEEE 11073-00103
2012.05.14 	Health informatics-Personal health device communication Part 00103: Overview 	

65. 	IEEE NESCIR568 [1 Page(s)] 	IEEE NESCIR568
2012.05.03 	National Electrical Safety Code 	

66. 	IEEE C57.131 [73 Page(s)] 	IEEE C57.131
2012.03.29 	Requirements for Tap Changers 	

67. 	IEEE 802.11AE [52 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.11AE
2012.03.29 	Information technology-Telecommunications and information exchange between systems Local and metropolitan area networks-Specific requirements Part 11: Wireless LAN Medium Access Control (MAC) and Physical Layer (PHY) Specifications Amendment 1: Prioritization of Management Frames - IEEE Computer Society 	

68. 	IEEE 802.11AA [162 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.11AA
2012.03.29 	Information technologyTelecommunications and information exchange between systems Local and metropolitan area networksSpecific requirements Part 11: Wireless LAN Medium Access Control (MAC) and Physical Layer (PHY) Specifications Amendment 2: MAC Enhancements for Robust Audio Video Streaming - IEEE Computer Society 	

69. 	IEEE 1491 [50 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1491
2012.03.29 	Guide for Selection and Use of Battery Monitoring Equipment in Stationary Applications 	

70. 	IEEE 802.15.4G [252 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.15.4G
2012.03.29 	Local and metropolitan area networks-Part 15.4: Low-Rate Wireless Personal Area Networks (LR-WPANs) Amendment 3: Physical Layer (PHY) Specifications for Low-Data-Rate, Wireless, Smart Metering Utility Networks - IEEE Computer Society 	

71. 	IEEE 45.7 [34 Page(s)] 	IEEE 45.7
2012.03.29 	Recommended Practice for Electrical Installations on Shipboard-AC Switchboards 	

72. 	IEEE 269A [33 Page(s)] 	IEEE 269A
2012.03.29 	Methods for Measuring Transmission Performance of Analog and Digital Telephone Sets, Handsets, and Headsets Amendment 1 	

73. 	IEEE 367 [168 Page(s)] 	IEEE 367
2012.03.29 	Recommended Practice for Determining the Electric Power Station Ground Potential Rise and Induced Voltage from a Power Fault 	

74. 	IEEE 400 [54 Page(s)] 	IEEE 400
2012.03.29 	Guide for Field Testing and Evaluation of the Insulation of Shielded Power Cable Systems Rated 5 kV and Above 	

75. 	IEEE 1718 [35 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1718
2012.03.29 	Guide for Temperature Monitoring of Cable Systems 	

76. 	IEEE 1310 [30 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1310
2012.03.29 	Recommended Practice for Thermal Cycle Testing of Form-Wound Stator Bars and Coils for Large Rotating Machines 	

77. 	IEEE 1095 [52 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1095
2012.03.29 	Guide for the Installation of Vertical Generators and Generator/Motors for Hydroelectric Applications 	

78. 	IEEE 404 [46 Page(s)] 	IEEE 404
2012.03.29 	Extruded and Laminated Dielectric Shielded Cable Joints Rated 2.5 kV to 500 kV 	

79. 	IEEE 802.21B [40 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.21B
2012.03.29 	Local and metropolitan area networks-Part 21: Media Independent Handover Services Amendment 2: Extension for Supporting Handovers with Downlink Only Technologies - IEEE Computer Society 	

80. 	IEEE 1409 [90 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1409
2012.03.29 	Guide for Application of Power Electronics for Power Quality Improvement on Distribution Systems Rated 1 kV Through 38 kV 	

81. 	IEEE 1012 [223 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1012
2012.03.29 	System and Software Verification and Validation - IEEE Computer Society 	

82. 	IEEE 24748-3 [130 Page(s)] 	IEEE 24748-3
2012.03.29 	Guide-Adoption of ISO/IEC TR 24748-3:2011 Systems and Software Engineering-Life Cycle Management-Part 3: Guide to the Application of ISO/IEC 12207 (Software Life Cycle Processes) - IEEE Computer Society 	

83. 	IEEE 24748-2 [96 Page(s)] 	IEEE 24748-2
2012.03.29 	Guide-Adoption of ISO/IEC TR 24748-2:2011 Systems and Software Engineering-Life Cycle Management-Part 2: Guide to the Application of ISO/IEC 15288 (System Life Cycle Processes) - IEEE Computer Society 	

84. 	IEEE 1703 [239 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1703
2012.03.29 	Local Area Network/Wide Area Network (LAN/WAN) Node Communication Protocol to Complement the Utility Industry End Device Data Tables 	

85. 	IEEE 1484.13.1 [148 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1484.13.1
2012.03.29 	Learning Technology-Conceptual Model for Resource Aggregation for Learning, Education, and Training - IEEE Computer Society 	

86. 	IEEE 24774 [34 Page(s)] 	IEEE 24774
2012.03.29 	Guide-Adoption of ISO/IEC TR 24774:2010 Systems and Software Engineering-Life Cycle Management-Guidelines for Process Description - IEEE Computer Society 	

87. 	IEEE 802.21A [92 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.21A
2012.03.29 	Local and metropolitan area networks-Part 21: Media Independent Handover Services Amendment 1: Security Extensions to Media Independent Handover Services and Protocol - IEEE Computer Society 	

88. 	IEEE NESCIR566 [3 Page(s)] 	IEEE NESCIR566
2012.03.26 	National Electrical Safety Code 	

89. 	IEEE 1366 [43 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1366
2012.03.14 	Guide for Electric Power Distribution Reliability Indices 	

90. 	IEEE 802.11 [2793 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.11
2012.02.06 	Information technology-Telecommunications and information exchange between systems Local and metropolitan area networks-Specific requirements Part 11: Wireless LAN Medium Access Control (MAC) and Physical Layer (PHY) Specifications - IEEE Computer Society 	

91. 	IEEE C2 ERTA [7 Page(s)] 	IEEE C2 ERTA
2012.02.06 	National Electrical Safety Code 	

92. 	IEEE 3007.3 [82 Page(s)] 	IEEE 3007.3
2012.02.06 	Recommended Practice for Electrical Safety in Industrial and Commercial Power Systems - IEEE Yellow Book 	

93. 	IEEE 828 [71 Page(s)] 	IEEE 828
2012.02.06 	Configuration Management in Systems and Software Engineering - IEEE Computer Society 	

94. 	IEEE 802.15.4F [72 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.15.4F
2012.02.06 	Local and metropolitan area networks-Part 15.4: Low-Rate Wireless Personal Area Networks (LR-WPANs) Amendment 2: Active Radio Frequency Identification (RFID) System Physical Layer (PHY) - IEEE Computer Society 	

95. 	IEEE 1591.1 [54 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1591.1
2012.02.06 	Testing and Performance of Hardware for Optical Ground Wire (OPGW) 	

96. 	IEEE 802.15.6 [271 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.15.6
2012.02.06 	Local and metropolitan area networks - Part 15.6: Wireless Body Area Networks - IEEE Computer Society 	

97. 	IEEE 1717 [30 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1717
2012.02.06 	Testing Circuit Integrity Cables Using a Hydrocarbon Pool Fire Test Protocol 	

98. 	IEEE 338 [72 Page(s)] 	IEEE 338
2012.02.06 	Criteria for the Periodic Surveillance Testing of Nuclear Power Generating Station Safety Systems 	

99. 	IEEE 802.15.4E [225 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.15.4E
2012.02.06 	Local and metropolitan area networks-Part 15.4: Low-Rate Wireless Personal Area Networks (LR-WPANs) Amendment 1: MAC sublayer - IEEE Computer Society 	

100. 	IEEE C57.12.10 ERTA [2 Page(s)] 	IEEE C57.12.10 ERTA
2012.01.24 	Errata to IEEE Standard Requirements for Liquid-Immersed Power Transformers 	

*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Dear All,
I need ANSI B73.1, can any one share this standard for latest edition?
Thanks a lot.

----------


## jumbodumbo

Need asme 31.8-2012. Can anyone please help?

----------


## spk

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Pls send me via email: sp_k6@yahoo.in
Thanks a lot.

----------


## heart_taker

can anyone send me iec links for electric wire and cables
thanx

----------


## budz

Hi, 

May i request who have ISO 21789, ISO 8861 & EN 50272-2 standards. Please share. thanks...

----------


## budz

Please share ISO 12499. thanks

----------


## budz

pls upload ISO 7235...THANKS

----------


## budz

please upload EN 1751...

----------


## nev

Gentleman,

Desperate for these standards if anyone has any and is kind enough to help:

BS EN 50124-1
BS EN 50125
BS EN 60529
BS EN 60085
BS EN 60664-1
BS EN 61857-22
BS EN 61140
BRS SM440 sht 4
BRS SM440 sht 5

----------


## subwil

excuse me, i need the follow RP of API, if some can help me, i appreciate that so much.



API RP 571, 572, 577, 580 y 581, latest or older

Thank youSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## shfsart

Dear subwil,
Here you are:

API RP 577-2004-10.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ANSI／API RP 580-2002.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 571-2003-12.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## subwil

Dear shfsart

Thank you very much for shared that documents, if some have the other i appreciate if help me with this

Thank You

----------


## f81aa

Hi subwil:

API 571 (2011) RP Damage Mechanisms Affecting Fixed Equipment in the Refining Industry
API 572 (2009) RP Inspection Practices for Pressure Vessels
API 581 (2008) RP Risk-Based Inspection Technology

are enclosed in rar file which can be downloaded from:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## subwil

f81aa, Thank you for your collaborations

Regards

----------


## ericjp

Hi, 
Does anyone have the ISO 5167 Part 1~4?
I am looking for them, Thanks

----------


## oscar92

Hello everybody! Does anyone have the API MPMS chapter 21.2 electronic liquid measurement. I hope you can help me.

----------


## cpwd

> Hi, 
> Does anyone have the ISO 5167 Part 1~4?
> I am looking for them, Thanks



this link has all 4 parts in single file
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cpwd

> Gentleman,
> 
> Desperate for these standards if anyone has any and is kind enough to help:
> 
> BS EN 50124-1
> BS EN 50125
> BS EN 60529
> BS EN 60085
> BS EN 60664-1
> ...



link to bs en 50125 part 1 and 2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## codrincob

Does anyone have ANSI B16.9 in an older version. I need to know the wall thikness of the fittings and in the newer version it does not exist.
Or maybe another standard could exist I am waiting for an advice.
Thank you!

----------


## subwil

Hi,
Does anyone have API 1130, the newest or older?

Thank you

----------


## shfsart

Here is the API standard you requested :

----------


## shfsart

Dear codrincob,

Here is the ANSI/ASME B16.9-2007 standard.


Good Luck.See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## sarpedaniel88

Looking for ASME B18.6.8:2010 Thumb Screws and Wing Screws (Inch Series)
PLS help

----------


## subwil

Dear
shfsart Thank you very much
Regards

----------


## shfsart

Dear sarpedaniel88,

Please get the Standard.

----------


## sara58sara

I am looking for "Guide to the Engineering Management Body of Knowledge". Does anybody have it?

----------


## sarpedaniel88

Thanks a lot 
If i can help you in any way.Let me know
Have a good day

----------


## Hai.Than

Dear Dorio,
Please can you send to my email: hai.thanvan@gmail.com. thank you very much!

----------


## subwil

Hi,
Does anyone have ISO 9223, the newest or older?

Thank you

----------


## st0bel

ISO 5167-1:2003 Measurement of fluid flow by means of pressure differential devices inserted in circular cross-section conduits running full - Part 1: General principles and requirements
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mathijn75

I am looking for the following Polish standards.
- WUDT-UC-WO-A/02
- WUDT-UC-WO-A/03

Someone can help me?

----------


## omsmk

I am looking for NACE TM0404, Please share if you have.

----------


## cpwd

> I am looking for NACE TM0404, Please share if you have.



link to NACE TM0404
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cpwd

> Hi,
> Does anyone have ISO 9223, the newest or older?
> 
> Thank you



link to iso 9223-1992


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## st0bel

It is a redundancy in you link - two times "http://"  :Nonchalance:

----------


## rizy951

Please send me data rizy951@gmail.com

----------


## lubl

hello, I need 
ASTM D1210 Edition 2010
ASTM D281 Edition 2012
ASTM D2369 Edition 2011
ASTM D3359 Edition 2010
ASTM D1640 Edition 2009
who can help me?
so many thanks

----------


## mlcra2e

hello, I need 

NF ISO 13579-1 Avril 2013
Fours industriels et quipements thermiques associs - Mthode de mesure du bilan nergtique et de calcul de l'efficacit

----------


## STD manager

*NEW Standard Documents*
*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

SNV SN EN ISO 11073-10420 

3013.03.01 	Health informatics - Personal health device communication - Part 10420: Device specialization - Body composition analyzer 
DS DS 2146.3  
Replaced by: DS/EN 283 

2040.01.01 	Interchangeable lorry platforms - Requirements and testing 
NFPA 1965 

2014.01.01 	Standard for Fire Hose Appliances - Effective Date: 02/03/2013 
ISO 14692-1  

2013.12.15 	Industries du ptrole et du gaz naturel - Canalisations en plastique renforc de verre (PRV) - Partie 1: Vocabulaire, symboles, applications et matriaux - Premire dition 
ISO TR 20002 

2013.12.01 	Information technology - Telecommunications and information exchange between systems - Managed P2P: Framework - First Edition 
ISO DIS 50002 

2013.06.13 	Energy audits 
ISO 14443-3 DAM 6.2 

2013.06.06 	Identification cards - Contactless integrated circuit cards - Proximity cards - Part 3: Initialization and anticollision AMENDMENT 6: Bit rates of 3fc/4, fc, 3fc/2 and 2fc 
ISO DIS 16443 

2013.06.06 	Dentistry - Vocabulary of oral implantology 
ISO FDIS 11664-6 

2013.05.31 	Colorimetry - Part 6: CIEDE2000 Colour-difference formula 
FAA AD 2013-08-22 

2013.05.28 	To Prevent Uncontained Engine Failure And Damage To The Helicopter 
ISO DIS 16678 

2013.05.25 	Guidelines for interoperable object identification and related authentication systems to deter counterfeiting and illicit trade 
FAA AD 2013-08-08 

2013.05.24 	To Detect And Correct Fatigue -----ing Of The Skin Panel At The Specified Chem-Mill Step Locations 
FAA AD 2013-08-02 

2013.05.24 	To Detect And Correct A -----ed Actuator Fitting Or Incorrectly Installed Bolts To The Actuator Fitting 
ISO DIS 13116 

2013.05.23 	Dentistry - Test Method for Determining Radio-Opacity of Materials 
FAA AD 2013-08-03 

2013.05.23 	To Prevent Fatigue Of The Wheel Axle Of The Main Landing Gear (MLG) 
FAA AD 2013-08-06 

2013.05.23 	To Correct The Published Vne And To Correct The Indicated Airspeed 
FAA AD 2013-08-07 

2013.05.23 	To Prevent ----- In The Outer Skin, Butt Strap, Or Fuselage Frame 
FAA AD 2013-08-04 

2013.05.23 	To Detect -----s And Prevent The Part From Failing 
FAA AD 2013-08-09 

2013.05.23 	To Prevent The Oxygen System Flex Line From Separating From The Hard Line 
ISO DIS 9934-3 

2013.05.23 	Non-destructive testing - Magnetic particle testing - Part 3: Equipment 
FAA AD 2013-07-10 

2013.05.20 	To Prevent Engine Fire And Damage To The Airplane 
FAA AD 2013-07-08 

2013.05.20 	To Detect And Correct Defective Surfaces And Insufficient Thickness Of The Secondary Fuel Barrier 
FAA AD 2013-07-09 

2013.05.20 	To Prevent An Ignition Source 
FAA AD 2013-07-01 

2013.05.20 	To Prevent The MLG Jamming In The Gear Bay 
FAA AD 2013-07-11 

2013.05.20 	To Detect And Correct Scribe Lines Which Can Develop Into Fatigue -----s In The Skin 
FAA AD 2013-07-04 

2013.05.20 	To Prevent Failure Of The Attachment Points Of The YZ-Latches 
FAA AD 2013-07-07 

2013.05.20 	To Prevent Premature Failure Of The Attach Pins 
FAA AD 2013-07-02 

2013.05.15 	To Prevent The Potential Of Ignition Sources Inside Fuel Tanks 
FAA AD 2013-04-04 

2013.05.15 	To Prevent Failure Of The Attachment Bolts And Consequent Separation Of A Thrust Reverser From The Airplane During Flight 
ISO DIS 13106.2 

2013.05.15 	Plastics - Blow-moulded polypropylene containers for packaging of liquid foodstuffs 
ISO DIS 603-17.2 

2013.05.15 	Bonded abrasive products - Dimensions - Part 17: Spindle mounted wheels 
ISO FDIS 5721-1 

2013.05.15 	Agricultural tractors - Requirements, test procedures and acceptance criteria for the operator's field of vision - Part 1: Field of vision to the front 
FAA AD 2013-07-03 

2013.05.15 	To Detect And Correct -----s And Damage To The Main And Central Landing Gear 
FAA AD 2013-07-05 

2013.05.15 	To Prevent ----- In The Blending Radii Of The Center Windscreen 
FAA AD 2013-06-05 

2013.05.09 	To Prevent Discrepancies In The Aft Attach Lugs Of The Elevator Tab Control Mechanism 
FAA AD 2013-06-07 

2013.05.09 	To Prevent An Undetected Flight Display Error Of A Slow Drift In The Roll Axis, Disorientation Of The Pilot, And Subsequent Loss Of Control Of The Helicopter 
FAA AD 2013-06-06 

2013.05.08 	To Prevent Failure Of OBV Ring Lock Fuel Fittings, Engine Fuel Leakage, Uncontrolled Fire, And Damage To The Airplane 
ISO DIS 17306 

2013.05.07 	Petroleum products - Biodiesel - Determination of free and total glycerin and mono-, di- and tracylglycerols by gas chromatography 
FAA AD 2013-07-13 

2013.05.06 	To Prevent Failure To Supply Oxygen Upon Demand To The Flight Crew In Flight In "100%" And "Emergency" Modes 
FAA AD 2013-07-06 

2013.05.06 	To Prevent Degradation Of The Epicyclic Reduction Gear Module Within A Rotor Drive System Gearbox 
FAA AD 2013-06-04 

2013.05.03 	To Detect And Correct Any Discrepancies With The Elevator Pushrod Assembly And The Horizontal Tail Structure 
FAA AD 2013-05-10 

2013.05.03 	To Detect And Correct Corrosion In The Packboard Release Mechanisms 
FAA AD 2013-06-03 

2013.05.03 	To Prevent Erroneous AOA Information And Consequent Delayed Or Non-Activation Of The AOA Protection Systems 
FAA AD 2013-05-12 

2013.05.03 	To Prevent The Inability Of The Fire Extinguishing System To Suppress Fire 
VDE V 0830-2-11 

2013.05.01 	Alarm systems  Intrusion and hold-up systems  Part 11: Hold-up devices - Vornorm 
VDE 0493-1-6654  

2013.05.01 	Measurement of radioactivity in the environment  Air: radon-222  Part 4: Integrated measurement method for determining average activity concentration using passive sampling and delayed analysis 
VDE AR-E 2757-1  

2013.05.01 	Ambient Assisted Living (AAL)  Terms and definitions 
ISO 20140-1 

2013.05.01 	Automation systems and integration - Evaluating energy efficiency and other factors of manufacturing systems that influence the environment - Part 1: Overview and general principles - First Edition 
VDE 0830-2-2-72  

2013.05.01 	Alarm systems  Intrusion and hold-up systems  Part 2-7-2: Intrusion detectors  Glass break detectors (passive) 
VDE 0801-600-1 

2013.05.01 	Information technology  Data centre facilities and infrastructures  Part 1: General concepts 
DIN EN ISO 25539-2  

2013.05.01 	Cardiovascular implants - Endovascular devices - Part 2: Vascular stents (ISO 25539-2:2012); German version EN ISO 25539-2:2012 
DIN EN 3102  

2013.05.01 	Aerospace series - Sealants - Test methods - Determination of low-temperature flexibility; German and English version EN 3102:2013 
DIN EN 62575-2  

2013.05.01 	Radio frequency (RF) bulk acoustic wave (BAW) filters of assessed quality - Part 2: Guidelines for the use (IEC 62575-2:2012); German version EN 62575-2:2012 
DIN EN ISO 11269-2  

2013.05.01 	Soil quality - Determination of the effects of pollutants on soil flora - Part 2: Effects of contaminated soil on the emergence and early growth of higher plants (ISO 11269-2:2012); German version EN ISO 11269-2:2013 
ISO 16191 

2013.05.01 	Water quality - Determination of the toxic effect of sediment on the growth behaviour of Myriophyllum aquaticum - First Edition 
VDE 0875-15-1 BERICHTIGUNG 1  

2013.05.01 	Limits and methods of measurement of radio disturbance characteristics of electrical lighting and similar equipment 
VDE V 0830-2-5-4 

2013.05.01 	Alarm systems  Intrusion and hold-up systems  Part 5-4: System compatibility testing for I&HAS equipments located in supervised premises - Vornorm 
VDE 0830-2-2-73  

2013.05.01 	Alarm systems  Intrusion and hold-up systems  Part 2-7-3: Intrusion detectors  Glass break detectors (active) 
ISO 81060-2 

2013.05.01 	Non-invasive sphygmomanometers - Part 2: Clinical investigation of automated measurement type - Second Edition 
DIN SPEC 33440  

2013.05.01 	Ergonomic design of user-interfaces and products for Smart Grid and Electromobility 
ISO 11357-2 

2013.05.01 	Plastics - Differential Scanning Calorimetry (DSC) - Part 2: Determination of Glass Transition Temperature and Glass Transition Step Height - Second Edition 
ISO TR 14069 

2013.05.01 	Greenhouse gases - Quantification and reporting of greenhouse gas emissions for organizations - Guidance for the application of ISO 14064-1 - First Edition 
VDE 0130-6-200  

2013.05.01 	Fuel cell technologies  Part 6-200: Micro fuel cell power systems  Performance test methods 
DIN EN 16119  

2013.05.01 	LPG equipment and accessories - Sealing caps and plugs for LPG cylinder and pressure vessel valves - Specification and testing; German version EN 16119:2013 
VDE 0687-512-24-1  

2013.05.01 	Connectors for electronic equipment  Tests and measurements  Part 24-1: Magnetic interference tests  Test 24a: Residual magnetism 
VDE 0493-1-6652 

2013.05.01 	Measurement of radioactivity in the environment  Air: radon-222  Part 2: Integrated measurement method for determining average potential alpha energy concentration of its short-lived decay products 
DIN EN 1242  

2013.05.01 	Adhesives - Determination of isocyanate content; German version EN 1242:2013 
DIN EN ISO 11148-3  

2013.05.01 	Hand-held non-electric power tools - Safety requirements - Part 3: Drills and tappers (ISO 11148-3:2012); German version EN ISO 11148-3:2012 
DIN EN 16210  

2013.05.01 	Transportation loads - Measurement and evaluation of climatic and other loads - Data acquisition and general requirements for measuring equipment; German version EN 16210:2013 
DIN EN 3682-007  

2013.05.01 	Aerospace series - Connectors, plug and receptacle, electrical, rectangular, interchangeable insert type, rack to panel, operating temperature 150 C continuous - Part 007: Size 3 plug - Product standard; German and English version EN 3682-007:2013 
VDE 0632-2-6 

2013.05.01 	Switches for household and similar fixed electrical installations  Part 2-6: Particular requirements  Firemans switches for exterior and interior signs and luminaires 
VDE V 0302-994 

2013.05.01 	Electrical Insulation systems (EIS)  Thermal evaluation of combined liquid and solid components  Part 1: General requirements - Vornorm 
VDE 0830-2-2-72 

2013.05.01 	Alarm systems  Intrusion and hold-up systems  Part 2-7-2: Intrusion detectors  Glass break detectors (passive) 
DIN EN ISO 17636-2  

2013.05.01 	Non-destructive testing of welds - Radiographic testing - Part 2: X- and gamma-ray techniques with digital detectors (ISO 17636-2:2013); German version EN ISO 17636-2:2013 
VDE 0830-2-2-73 

2013.05.01 	Alarm systems  Intrusion and hold-up systems  Part 2-7-3: Intrusion detectors  Glass break detectors (active) 
DIN EN 62150-3  

2013.05.01 	Fibre optic active components and devices - Test and measurement procedures - Part 3: Optical power variation induced by mechanical disturbance in optical receptacles and transceiver interfaces (IEC 62150-3:2012); German version EN 62150-3:2012 
VDE 0660-117  

2013.05.01 	Low-voltage switchgear and controlgear  Part 4-2: Contactors and motor-starters  AC semiconductor motor controllers and starters 
DIN CEN ISO/TS 18234-3 

2013.05.01 	Intelligent transport systems - Traffic and travel information via transport protocol experts group, generation 1 (TPEG1) binary data format - Part 3: Service and network information (TPEG1-SNI) (ISO/TS 18234-3:2013); English version CEN ISO/TS 18234-3:2013 
DIN 14555-22  

2013.05.01 	Vehicles carrying tools and gears - Part 22: GW-L2 for logistic tasks 
DIN EN ISO 16610-85  

2013.05.01 	Geometrical product specifications (GPS) - Filtration - Part 85: Morphological areal filters: Segmentation (ISO 16610-85:2013); German version EN ISO 16610-85:2013 
DIN EN 16164  

2013.05.01 	Water quality - Guidance standard for designing and selecting taxonomic keys; German version EN 16164:2013 
VDE 0830-2-2-71 

2013.05.01 	Alarm systems  Intrusion and hold-up systems  Part 2-7-1: Intrusion detectors  Glass break detectors (acoustic) 
DIN SPEC 12981  

2013.05.01 	Micro process engineering - Testing of micro process components with explosible gas mixtures 
DIN EN 16283  

2013.05.01 	Packaging - Flexible aluminium tubes - Test method to measure the force to pierce the membrane; German version EN 16283:2013 
DIN EN 3682-006  

2013.05.01 	Aerospace series - Connectors, plug and receptacle, electrical, rectangular, interchangeable insert type, rack to panel, operating temperature 150 C continuous - Part 006: Size 3 receptacle - Product standard; German and English version EN 3682-006:2013 
DIN EN 16143  

2013.05.01 	Petroleum products - Determination of content of Benzo(a)pyrene (BaP) and selected polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons (PAH) in extender oils - Procedure using double LC cleaning and GC/MS analysis; German version EN 16143:2013 
DIN EN ISO 24443  

2013.05.01 	Determination of sunscreen UVA photoprotection in vitro (ISO 24443:2012); German version EN ISO 24443:2012 
VDE V 0830-2-11 

2013.05.01 	Alarm systems  Intrusion and hold-up systems  Part 11: Hold-up devices - Prestandard 
ISO 23006-1 

2013.05.01 	Information technology - Multimedia service platform technologies - Part 1: Architecture - Second Edition 
DIN EN ISO 898-1  

2013.05.01 	Mechanical properties of fasteners made of carbon steel and alloy steel - Part 1: Bolts, screws and studs with specified property classes - Coarse thread and fine pitch thread (ISO 898-1:2013); German version EN ISO 898-1:2013 
DIN EN 1604  

2013.05.01 	Thermal insulating products for building applications - Determination of dimensional stability under specified temperature and humidity conditions; German version EN 1604:2013 
VDE 0471-11-4  

2013.05.01 	Fire hazard testing  Part 11-4: Test flames  50 W flame  Apparatus and confirmational test method 
VDE 0493-1-6653 

2013.05.01 	Measurement of radioactivity in the environment  Air: radon-222  Part 3: Spot measurement method of the potential alpha energy concentration of its short-lived decay products 
DIN CEN/TR 16478  

2013.05.01 	Surveillance from first commissioning on measuring devices used in natural gas supply to the installations of the activities under the Directive 2003/87/EC establishing a scheme of CO<sub>2</sub> emissions trading; German version CEN/TR 16478:2012 
DIN CEN ISO/TS 18234-11 

2013.05.01 	Intelligent transport systems - Traffic and Travel Information (TTI) via transport protocol experts group, generation 1 (TPEG1) binary data format - Part 11: Location Referencing Container (TPEG1-LRC) (ISO/TS 18234-11:2013); English version CEN ISO/TS 18234-11:2013 
VDE 0876-16-1-4  

2013.05.01 	Specification for radio disturbance and immunity measuring apparatus and methods  Part 1-4: Radio disturbance and immunity measuring apparatus  Antennas and test sites for radiated disturbance measurements 
ISO 11357-2  

2013.05.01 	Plastiques - Analyse calorimtrique diffrentielle (DSC) - Partie 2: Dtermination de la temprature de transition vitreuse et de la hauteur de palier de transition vitreuse - Deuxime dition 
DIN SPEC 91289  

2013.05.01 	Benchmarking of Outsourcing Services and Outsourcing Providers 
VDE 0493-1-6654 

2013.05.01 	Measurement of radioactivity in the environment  Air: radon-222  Part 4: Integrated measurement method for determining average activity concentration using passive sampling and delayed analysis 
ISO 8094 

2013.05.01 	Steel cord conveyor belts - Adhesion strength test of the cover to the core layer - Second Edition

*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

----------


## STD manager

*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

VDE 0471-7-3  

2013.05.01 	Fire hazard testing  Part 7-3: Toxicity of fire effluent  Use and interpretation of test results 
DIN EN 3682-009  

2013.05.01 	Aerospace series - Connectors, plug and receptacle, electrical, rectangular, interchangeable insert type, rack to panel, operating temperature 150 C continuous - Part 009: Size 4 plug - Product standard; German and English version EN 3682-009:2013 
DIN EN 4492  

2013.05.01 	Aerospace series - Non-metallic materials - Anaerobic polymerisable compounds - Threadlocking - Torque strength 19 Nm; German and English version of EN 4492:2013 
DIN EN 295-5  

2013.05.01 	Vitrified clay pipe systems for drains and sewers - Part 5: Requirements for perforated pipes and fittings; German version EN 295-5:2013 
ISO TR 20152-3 

2013.05.01 	Timber structures - Bond performance of adhesives - Part 3: Use of alternative species for bond tests - First Edition 
DIN EN 253  

2013.05.01 	District heating pipes - Preinsulated bonded pipe systems for directly buried hot water networks - Pipe assembly of steel service pipe, polyurethane thermal insulation and outer casing of polyethylene; German version EN 253:2009+A1:2013 
VDE 0493-1-6651  

2013.05.01 	Measurement of radioactivity in the environment  Air: radon-222  Part 1: Origins of radon and its short-lived decay products and associated measurement methods 
VDE 0715-12  

2013.05.01 	Miscellaneous lamps 
VDE 0801-600-1 

2013.05.01 	Information technology  Data centre facilities and infrastructures  Part 1: General concepts 
ISO 11529 

2013.05.01 	Milling cutters - Designation - Shank-type and bore-type milling cutters of solid or tipped design or with indexable cutting edges - First Edition 
VDE 0632-2-6 

2013.05.01 	Switches for household and similar fixed electrical installations  Part 2-6: Particular requirements  Firemans switches for exterior and interior signs and luminaires 
VDE 0493-1-6652  

2013.05.01 	Measurement of radioactivity in the environment  Air: radon-222  Part 2: Integrated measurement method for determining average potential alpha energy concentration of its short-lived decay products 
DIN EN 16445  

2013.05.01 	Ventilation for buildings - Air diffusion - Aerodynamic testing and rating for mixed flow application: non-isothermal procedure for cold jet; German version EN 16445:2013 
DIN EN 4629  

2013.05.01 	Aerospace series - Steel X4CrNiMo16-5-1 (1.4418) - Air melted - Softened - Forging stock - D<sub>e</sub> ≤ 300 mm; German and English version EN 4629:2013 
VDE 0687-512-99-001  

2013.05.01 	Connectors for electronic equipment  Tests and measurements  Part 99-001: Test schedule for engaging and separating connectors under electrical load  Test 99a: Connectors used in twisted pair communication cabling with remote power 
VDE V 0830-2-5-4 

2013.05.01 	Alarm systems  Intrusion and hold-up systems  Part 5-4: System compatibility testing for I&HAS equipments located in supervised premises - Prestandard 
VDE AR-E 2100-712  

2013.05.01 	Measures for the DC range of a PV installation for the maintenance of safety in the case of firefighting or technical assistance 
VDE 0493-1-6653  

2013.05.01 	Measurement of radioactivity in the environment  Air: radon-222  Part 3: Spot measurement method of the potential alpha energy concentration of its short-lived decay products 
VDE 0493-1-6651 

2013.05.01 	Measurement of radioactivity in the environment  Air: radon-222  Part 1: Origins of radon and its short-lived decay products and associated measurement methods 
VDE 0042-4  

2013.05.01 	Material declaration for products of and for the electrotechnical industry 
VDE 0471-7-2  

2013.05.01 	Fire hazard testing  Part 7-2: Toxicity of fire effluent  Summary and relevance of test methods 
DIN 81249-2  

2013.05.01 	Corrosion of metals in sea water and sea atmosphere - Part 2: Free corrosion in sea water; Text in German and English 
DIN CWA 16525 

2013.05.01 	Multilingual electronic cataloguing and classification in eBusiness - Classification Mapping for open and standardized product classification usage in eBusiness; English version CWA 16525:2012 
DIN 16842  

2013.05.01 	Polyethylene (PE) pipes - PE-HD for pressureless applications - General quality requirements, dimensions and testing; Text in German and English 
ISO 9660 AMD 1 

2013.05.01 	Information processing - Volume and file structure of CD-ROM for information interchange AMENDMENT 1 - First Edition 
BSI PD CEN ISO/TR 15608 

2013.04.30 	Welding  Guidelines for a metallic materials grouping system 
BSI BS EN 13877-2 

2013.04.30 	Concrete pavements Part 2: Functional requirements for concrete pavements 
BSI BS EN 13877-1 

2013.04.30 	Concrete pavements Part 1: Materials 
BSI BS 1881-125 

2013.04.30 	Testing concrete  Part 125: Methods for mixing and sampling fresh concrete in the laboratory 
BSI BS EN 335 

2013.04.30 	Durability of wood and wood-based products - Use classes: definitions, application to solid wood and wood-based products 
BSI BS EN 4266 

2013.04.30 	Aerospace series  Bearing spherical plain, metal to metal, in corrosion resisting steel, cadmium plated  Wide series  Dimensions and loads  Inch series 
BSI BS ISO/IEC 29142-3 

2013.04.30 	Information technology  Print cartridge characterization Part 3: Environment 
BSI BS EN 61300-2-19 

2013.04.30 	Fibre optic interconnecting devices and passive components  Basic test and measurement procedures Part 2-19: Tests  Damp heat (steady state) 
BSI BS EN 13142 

2013.04.30 	Ventilation for buildings  Components/products for residential ventilation  Required and optional performance characteristics 
BSI BS ISO 16304 

2013.04.30 	Ships and marine technology  Marine environment protection  Arrangement and management of port waste reception facilities 
BSI BS EN 60335-2-17 

2013.04.30 	Household and similar electrical appliances - Safety - Part 2-17: Particular requirements for blankets, pads, clothing and similar flexible heating appliances - AMD 16485: July 31, 2006; AMD: April 30, 2009 
BSI BS EN ISO 22413 

2013.04.30 	Transfer sets for pharmaceutical preparations - Requirements and test methods 
BSI BS ISO 18436-8 

2013.04.30 	Condition monitoring and diagnostics of machines  Requirements for qualification and assessment of personnel Part 8: Ultrasound 
BSI BS ISO 22197-5 

2013.04.30 	Fine ceramics (advanced ceramics, advanced technical ceramics) - Test method for air-purification performance of semiconducting photocatalytic materials Part 5: Removal of methyl mercaptan 
BSI BS ISO 6263 

2013.04.30 	Hydraulic fluid power - Compensated flow-control valves - Mounting surfaces 
BSI BS ISO 25597 

2013.04.30 	Stationary source emissions - Test method for determining PM2,5 and PM10 mass in stack gases using cyclone samplers and sample dilution 
BSI BS ISO 13165-1 

2013.04.30 	Water quality - Radium-226 Part 1: Test method using liquid scintillation counting 
BSI BS EN 61968-1 

2013.04.30 	Application integration at electric utilities  System interfaces for distribution management Part 1: Interface architecture and general requirements 
BSI BS ISO 16049-1 

2013.04.30 	Air cargo equipment - Restraint straps Part 1: Design criteria and testing methods 
BSI PD ISO/IEC TR 13066-2 

2013.04.30 	Information technology  Interoperability with Assistive Technology (AT) Part 2: Windows accessibility application programming interface (API) 
BSI BS EN ISO 6887-6 

2013.04.30 	Microbiology of food and animal feed  Preparation of test samples, initial suspension and decimal dilutions for microbiological examination Part 6: Specific rules for the preparation of samples taken at the primary production stage 
BSI PD ISO/IEC TR 13066-3 

2013.04.30 	Information technology  Interoperability with Assistive Technology (AT) Part 3: IAccessible2 accessibility application programming interface (API) 
BSI BS ISO 23893-3 

2013.04.30 	Water quality  Biochemical and physiological measurements on fish Part 3: Determination of vitellogenin 
TC AD CF-2013-10 

2013.04.30 	Flight Data And Cockpit Voice Recorder Paint/Marking Deterioration 
BSI PD ISO/TR 10295-3 

2013.04.30 	Fire tests for building elements and components  Fire testing of service installations Part 3: Single component penetration seals  Guidance on the construction and use of test configurations and simulated services to characterise sealing materials 
BSI BS EN 16286-1 

2013.04.30 	Railway applications  Gangway systems between vehicles Part 1: Main applications 
BSI BS EN ISO 15012-1 

2013.04.30 	Health and safety in welding and allied processes  Equipment for capture and separation of welding fume Part 1: Requirements for testing and marking of separation efficiency 
BSI BS EN 61850-7-410 

2013.04.30 	Communication networks and systems for power utility automation Part 7-410: Basic communication structure  Hydroelectric power plants  Communication for monitoring and control 
BSI PD ISO/TS 29284 

2013.04.30 	Intelligent transport systems  Event-based probe vehicle data 
BSI BS EN ISO 29461-1 

2013.04.30 	Air intake filter systems for rotary machinery  Test methods Part 1: Static filter elements 
BSI BS ISO 16354 

2013.04.30 	Guidelines for knowledge libraries and object libraries 
BSI BS ISO 7176-16 

2013.04.30 	Wheelchairs Part 16: Resistance to ignition of postural support devices 
BSI BS ISO/IEC 29155-1 

2013.04.30 	Systems and software engineering  Information technology project performance benchmarking framework Part 1: Concepts and definitions 
BSI BS ISO 19701 

2013.04.30 	Methods for sampling and analysis of fire effluents 
BSI BS EN 61924-2 

2013.04.30 	Maritime navigation and radiocommunication equipment and systems  Integrated navigation systems Part 2: Modular structure for INS  Operational and performance requirements, methods of testing and required test results 
BSI BS EN 14214 

2013.04.30 	Liquid petroleum products  Fatty acid methyl esters (FAME) for use in diesel engines and heating applications  Requirements and test methods 
BSI PD CEN/TS 16490 

2013.04.30 	Fertilizers  Comparison of the CEN/TC 260/WG 7 ring test results with tolerances given in the Regulation (EC) Nr 2003/2003 Annex II and conclusions 
BSI BS ISO 14574 

2013.04.30 	Fine ceramics (advanced ceramics, advanced technical ceramics) - Mechanical properties of ceramic composites at high temperature - Determination of tensile properties 
BSI BS ISO 14229-1 

2013.04.30 	Road vehicles  Unified diagnostic services (UDS) Part 1: Specification and requirements 
BSI BS EN ISO 14644-10 

2013.04.30 	Cleanrooms and associated controlled environments Part 10: Classification of surface cleanliness by chemical concentration 
BSI BS EN 62623 

2013.04.30 	Desktop and notebook computers  Measurement of energy consumption 
BSI BS EN 12089 

2013.04.30 	Thermal Insulating Products for Building Applications - Determination of Bending Behaviour 
BSI BS EN 12786 

2013.04.30 	Safety of machinery - Requirements for the drafting of the vibration clauses of safety standards 
BSI BS ISO 11894-1 

2013.04.30 	Fine ceramics (advanced ceramics, advanced technical ceramics) - Test method for conductivity measurement of ion-conductive fine ceramics Part 1: Oxide-ion-conducting solid electrolytes 
BSI BS ISO 13125 

2013.04.30 	Fine ceramics (advanced ceramics, advanced technical ceramics) - Test method for antifungal activity of semiconducting photocatalytic materials 
BSI BS ISO 16635-1 

2013.04.30 	Dentistry  Dental rubber dam technique Part 1: Hole punch 
BSI BS EN 60349-4 

2013.04.30 	Electric traction  Rotating electrical machines for rail and road vehicles Part 4: Permanent magnet synchronous electrical machines connected to an electronic converter 
BSI BS ISO 14346 

2013.04.30 	Static design procedure for welded hollow-section joints  Recommendations 
BSI BS EN 61400-4 

2013.04.30 	Wind turbines Part 4: Design requirements for wind turbine gearboxes 
BSI BS ISO 18097 

2013.04.30 	Thermal insulating products for building equipment and industrial installations - Determination of maximum service temperature 
BSI BS EN 61674 

2013.04.30 	Medical electrical equipment - Dosimeters with ionization chambers and/or semiconductor detectors as used in X-ray diagnostic imaging 
BSI BS ISO 14540 

2013.04.30 	Hydraulic fluid power  Dimensions and requirements for screw-to-connect quickaction couplings for use at a pressure of 72 MPa (720 bar) 
BSI BS EN 302-7 

2013.04.30 	Adhesives for load-bearing timber structures  Test methods Part 7: Determination of the working life under referenced conditions 
BSI PD ISO/TS 18234-8 

2013.04.30 	Intelligent transport systems - Traffic and travel information via transport protocol experts group, generation 1 (TPEG1) binary data format Part 8: Congestion and Travel Time application (TPEG1-CTT) 
BSI BS EN 61499-1 

2013.04.30 	Function blocks Part 1: Architecture 
BSI BS ISO 14541 

2013.04.30 	Hydraulic fluid power  Dimensions and requirements for screw-to-connect quick-action couplings for general purpose 
BSI BS EN 302-6 

2013.04.30 	Adhesives for load-bearing timber structures  Test methods Part 6: Determination of the minimum pressing time under referenced conditions 
BSI BS ISO 6106 

2013.04.30 	Abrasive products  Checking the grain size of superabrasives 
BSI PD IEC/TS 62257-9-5 

2013.04.30 	Recommendations for small renewable energy and hybrid systems for rural electrification Part 9-5: Integrated system - Selection of stand-alone lighting kits for rural electrification 
BSI BS ISO 21601 

2013.04.30 	Corrosion of metals and alloys - Guidelines for assessing the significance of stress corrosion -----s detected in service 
BSI BS EN 61753-021-3 

2013.04.30 	Fibre optic interconnecting devices and passive components  Performance standard Part 021-3: Single-mode fibre optic connectors for category U  Uncontrolled environment 
BSI PD CEN/TR 10261 

2013.04.30 	Iron and steel - European standards for the determination of chemical composition 
BSI BS ISO 5902 

2013.04.30 	Alpine skis - Determination of elastic properties 
BSI PD ISO/TR 25100 

2013.04.30 	Intelligent transport systems - Systems architecture - Harmonization of ITS data concepts 
BSI BS EN 14894 

2013.04.30 	LPG equipment and accessories - Cylinder and drum marking 
BSI BS EN 50110-1 

2013.04.30 	Operation of electrical installations - Part 1: General requirements 
BSI BS ISO 11357-5 

2013.04.30 	Plastics - Differential scanning calorimetry (DSC) Part 5: Determination of characteristic reaction-curve temperatures and times, enthalpy of reaction and degree of conversion 
BSI BS EN ISO 14065 

2013.04.30 	Greenhouse gases - Requirements for greenhouse gas validation and verification bodies for use in accreditation or other forms of recognition 
BSI BS EN 302-4 

2013.04.30 	Adhesives for load-bearing timber structures  Test methods Part 4: Determination of the effects of wood shrinkage on the shear strength 
BSI BS EN 62217 

2013.04.30 	Polymeric HV insulators for indoor and outdoor use  General definitions, test methods and acceptance criteria 
BSI BS EN 12430 

2013.04.30 	Thermal Insulating Products for Building Applications - Determination of Behaviour under Point Load 
BSI PD CEN/TS 16429 

2013.04.30 	Stationary source emissions  Sampling and determination of hydrogen chloride content in ducts and stacks  Infrared analytical technique 
BSI BS ISO 18098 

2013.04.30 	Thermal insulating products for building equipment and industrial installations  Determination of the apparent density of preformed pipe insulation 
BSI PD CEN/TR 16443 

2013.04.30 	Backgrounds to the revision of EN 450-1:2005+A1:2007  Fly ash for concrete 
BSI BS EN 12431 

2013.04.30 	Thermal Insulating Products for Building Applications - Determination of Thickness for Floating Floor Insulating Products 
*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

----------


## STD manager

*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

VDE 0471-7-3  

2013.05.01 	Fire hazard testing  Part 7-3: Toxicity of fire effluent  Use and interpretation of test results 
DIN EN 3682-009  

2013.05.01 	Aerospace series - Connectors, plug and receptacle, electrical, rectangular, interchangeable insert type, rack to panel, operating temperature 150 C continuous - Part 009: Size 4 plug - Product standard; German and English version EN 3682-009:2013 
DIN EN 4492  

2013.05.01 	Aerospace series - Non-metallic materials - Anaerobic polymerisable compounds - Threadlocking - Torque strength 19 Nm; German and English version of EN 4492:2013 
DIN EN 295-5  

2013.05.01 	Vitrified clay pipe systems for drains and sewers - Part 5: Requirements for perforated pipes and fittings; German version EN 295-5:2013 
ISO TR 20152-3 

2013.05.01 	Timber structures - Bond performance of adhesives - Part 3: Use of alternative species for bond tests - First Edition 
DIN EN 253  

2013.05.01 	District heating pipes - Preinsulated bonded pipe systems for directly buried hot water networks - Pipe assembly of steel service pipe, polyurethane thermal insulation and outer casing of polyethylene; German version EN 253:2009+A1:2013 
VDE 0493-1-6651  

2013.05.01 	Measurement of radioactivity in the environment  Air: radon-222  Part 1: Origins of radon and its short-lived decay products and associated measurement methods 
VDE 0715-12  

2013.05.01 	Miscellaneous lamps 
VDE 0801-600-1 

2013.05.01 	Information technology  Data centre facilities and infrastructures  Part 1: General concepts 
ISO 11529 

2013.05.01 	Milling cutters - Designation - Shank-type and bore-type milling cutters of solid or tipped design or with indexable cutting edges - First Edition 
VDE 0632-2-6 

2013.05.01 	Switches for household and similar fixed electrical installations  Part 2-6: Particular requirements  Firemans switches for exterior and interior signs and luminaires 
VDE 0493-1-6652  

2013.05.01 	Measurement of radioactivity in the environment  Air: radon-222  Part 2: Integrated measurement method for determining average potential alpha energy concentration of its short-lived decay products 
DIN EN 16445  

2013.05.01 	Ventilation for buildings - Air diffusion - Aerodynamic testing and rating for mixed flow application: non-isothermal procedure for cold jet; German version EN 16445:2013 
DIN EN 4629  

2013.05.01 	Aerospace series - Steel X4CrNiMo16-5-1 (1.4418) - Air melted - Softened - Forging stock - D<sub>e</sub> ≤ 300 mm; German and English version EN 4629:2013 
VDE 0687-512-99-001  

2013.05.01 	Connectors for electronic equipment  Tests and measurements  Part 99-001: Test schedule for engaging and separating connectors under electrical load  Test 99a: Connectors used in twisted pair communication cabling with remote power 
VDE V 0830-2-5-4 

2013.05.01 	Alarm systems  Intrusion and hold-up systems  Part 5-4: System compatibility testing for I&HAS equipments located in supervised premises - Prestandard 
VDE AR-E 2100-712  

2013.05.01 	Measures for the DC range of a PV installation for the maintenance of safety in the case of firefighting or technical assistance 
VDE 0493-1-6653  

2013.05.01 	Measurement of radioactivity in the environment  Air: radon-222  Part 3: Spot measurement method of the potential alpha energy concentration of its short-lived decay products 
VDE 0493-1-6651 

2013.05.01 	Measurement of radioactivity in the environment  Air: radon-222  Part 1: Origins of radon and its short-lived decay products and associated measurement methods 
VDE 0042-4  

2013.05.01 	Material declaration for products of and for the electrotechnical industry 
VDE 0471-7-2  

2013.05.01 	Fire hazard testing  Part 7-2: Toxicity of fire effluent  Summary and relevance of test methods 
DIN 81249-2  

2013.05.01 	Corrosion of metals in sea water and sea atmosphere - Part 2: Free corrosion in sea water; Text in German and English 
DIN CWA 16525 

2013.05.01 	Multilingual electronic cataloguing and classification in eBusiness - Classification Mapping for open and standardized product classification usage in eBusiness; English version CWA 16525:2012 
DIN 16842  

2013.05.01 	Polyethylene (PE) pipes - PE-HD for pressureless applications - General quality requirements, dimensions and testing; Text in German and English 
ISO 9660 AMD 1 

2013.05.01 	Information processing - Volume and file structure of CD-ROM for information interchange AMENDMENT 1 - First Edition 
BSI PD CEN ISO/TR 15608 

2013.04.30 	Welding  Guidelines for a metallic materials grouping system 
BSI BS EN 13877-2 

2013.04.30 	Concrete pavements Part 2: Functional requirements for concrete pavements 
BSI BS EN 13877-1 

2013.04.30 	Concrete pavements Part 1: Materials 
BSI BS 1881-125 

2013.04.30 	Testing concrete  Part 125: Methods for mixing and sampling fresh concrete in the laboratory 
BSI BS EN 335 

2013.04.30 	Durability of wood and wood-based products - Use classes: definitions, application to solid wood and wood-based products 
BSI BS EN 4266 

2013.04.30 	Aerospace series  Bearing spherical plain, metal to metal, in corrosion resisting steel, cadmium plated  Wide series  Dimensions and loads  Inch series 
BSI BS ISO/IEC 29142-3 

2013.04.30 	Information technology  Print cartridge characterization Part 3: Environment 
BSI BS EN 61300-2-19 

2013.04.30 	Fibre optic interconnecting devices and passive components  Basic test and measurement procedures Part 2-19: Tests  Damp heat (steady state) 
BSI BS EN 13142 

2013.04.30 	Ventilation for buildings  Components/products for residential ventilation  Required and optional performance characteristics 
BSI BS ISO 16304 

2013.04.30 	Ships and marine technology  Marine environment protection  Arrangement and management of port waste reception facilities 
BSI BS EN 60335-2-17 

2013.04.30 	Household and similar electrical appliances - Safety - Part 2-17: Particular requirements for blankets, pads, clothing and similar flexible heating appliances - AMD 16485: July 31, 2006; AMD: April 30, 2009 
BSI BS EN ISO 22413 

2013.04.30 	Transfer sets for pharmaceutical preparations - Requirements and test methods 
BSI BS ISO 18436-8 

2013.04.30 	Condition monitoring and diagnostics of machines  Requirements for qualification and assessment of personnel Part 8: Ultrasound 
BSI BS ISO 22197-5 

2013.04.30 	Fine ceramics (advanced ceramics, advanced technical ceramics) - Test method for air-purification performance of semiconducting photocatalytic materials Part 5: Removal of methyl mercaptan 
BSI BS ISO 6263 

2013.04.30 	Hydraulic fluid power - Compensated flow-control valves - Mounting surfaces 
BSI BS ISO 25597 

2013.04.30 	Stationary source emissions - Test method for determining PM2,5 and PM10 mass in stack gases using cyclone samplers and sample dilution 
BSI BS ISO 13165-1 

2013.04.30 	Water quality - Radium-226 Part 1: Test method using liquid scintillation counting 
BSI BS EN 61968-1 

2013.04.30 	Application integration at electric utilities  System interfaces for distribution management Part 1: Interface architecture and general requirements 
BSI BS ISO 16049-1 

2013.04.30 	Air cargo equipment - Restraint straps Part 1: Design criteria and testing methods 
BSI PD ISO/IEC TR 13066-2 

2013.04.30 	Information technology  Interoperability with Assistive Technology (AT) Part 2: Windows accessibility application programming interface (API) 
BSI BS EN ISO 6887-6 

2013.04.30 	Microbiology of food and animal feed  Preparation of test samples, initial suspension and decimal dilutions for microbiological examination Part 6: Specific rules for the preparation of samples taken at the primary production stage 
BSI PD ISO/IEC TR 13066-3 

2013.04.30 	Information technology  Interoperability with Assistive Technology (AT) Part 3: IAccessible2 accessibility application programming interface (API) 
BSI BS ISO 23893-3 

2013.04.30 	Water quality  Biochemical and physiological measurements on fish Part 3: Determination of vitellogenin 
TC AD CF-2013-10 

2013.04.30 	Flight Data And Cockpit Voice Recorder Paint/Marking Deterioration 
BSI PD ISO/TR 10295-3 

2013.04.30 	Fire tests for building elements and components  Fire testing of service installations Part 3: Single component penetration seals  Guidance on the construction and use of test configurations and simulated services to characterise sealing materials 
BSI BS EN 16286-1 

2013.04.30 	Railway applications  Gangway systems between vehicles Part 1: Main applications 
BSI BS EN ISO 15012-1 

2013.04.30 	Health and safety in welding and allied processes  Equipment for capture and separation of welding fume Part 1: Requirements for testing and marking of separation efficiency 
BSI BS EN 61850-7-410 

2013.04.30 	Communication networks and systems for power utility automation Part 7-410: Basic communication structure  Hydroelectric power plants  Communication for monitoring and control 
BSI PD ISO/TS 29284 

2013.04.30 	Intelligent transport systems  Event-based probe vehicle data 
BSI BS EN ISO 29461-1 

2013.04.30 	Air intake filter systems for rotary machinery  Test methods Part 1: Static filter elements 
BSI BS ISO 16354 

2013.04.30 	Guidelines for knowledge libraries and object libraries 
BSI BS ISO 7176-16 

2013.04.30 	Wheelchairs Part 16: Resistance to ignition of postural support devices 
BSI BS ISO/IEC 29155-1 

2013.04.30 	Systems and software engineering  Information technology project performance benchmarking framework Part 1: Concepts and definitions 
BSI BS ISO 19701 

2013.04.30 	Methods for sampling and analysis of fire effluents 
BSI BS EN 61924-2 

2013.04.30 	Maritime navigation and radiocommunication equipment and systems  Integrated navigation systems Part 2: Modular structure for INS  Operational and performance requirements, methods of testing and required test results 
BSI BS EN 14214 

2013.04.30 	Liquid petroleum products  Fatty acid methyl esters (FAME) for use in diesel engines and heating applications  Requirements and test methods 
BSI PD CEN/TS 16490 

2013.04.30 	Fertilizers  Comparison of the CEN/TC 260/WG 7 ring test results with tolerances given in the Regulation (EC) Nr 2003/2003 Annex II and conclusions 
BSI BS ISO 14574 

2013.04.30 	Fine ceramics (advanced ceramics, advanced technical ceramics) - Mechanical properties of ceramic composites at high temperature - Determination of tensile properties 
BSI BS ISO 14229-1 

2013.04.30 	Road vehicles  Unified diagnostic services (UDS) Part 1: Specification and requirements 
BSI BS EN ISO 14644-10 

2013.04.30 	Cleanrooms and associated controlled environments Part 10: Classification of surface cleanliness by chemical concentration 
BSI BS EN 62623 

2013.04.30 	Desktop and notebook computers  Measurement of energy consumption 
BSI BS EN 12089 

2013.04.30 	Thermal Insulating Products for Building Applications - Determination of Bending Behaviour 
BSI BS EN 12786 

2013.04.30 	Safety of machinery - Requirements for the drafting of the vibration clauses of safety standards 
BSI BS ISO 11894-1 

2013.04.30 	Fine ceramics (advanced ceramics, advanced technical ceramics) - Test method for conductivity measurement of ion-conductive fine ceramics Part 1: Oxide-ion-conducting solid electrolytes 
BSI BS ISO 13125 

2013.04.30 	Fine ceramics (advanced ceramics, advanced technical ceramics) - Test method for antifungal activity of semiconducting photocatalytic materials 
BSI BS ISO 16635-1 

2013.04.30 	Dentistry  Dental rubber dam technique Part 1: Hole punch 
BSI BS EN 60349-4 

2013.04.30 	Electric traction  Rotating electrical machines for rail and road vehicles Part 4: Permanent magnet synchronous electrical machines connected to an electronic converter 
BSI BS ISO 14346 

2013.04.30 	Static design procedure for welded hollow-section joints  Recommendations 
BSI BS EN 61400-4 

2013.04.30 	Wind turbines Part 4: Design requirements for wind turbine gearboxes 
BSI BS ISO 18097 

2013.04.30 	Thermal insulating products for building equipment and industrial installations - Determination of maximum service temperature 
BSI BS EN 61674 

2013.04.30 	Medical electrical equipment - Dosimeters with ionization chambers and/or semiconductor detectors as used in X-ray diagnostic imaging 
BSI BS ISO 14540 

2013.04.30 	Hydraulic fluid power  Dimensions and requirements for screw-to-connect quickaction couplings for use at a pressure of 72 MPa (720 bar) 
BSI BS EN 302-7 

2013.04.30 	Adhesives for load-bearing timber structures  Test methods Part 7: Determination of the working life under referenced conditions 
BSI PD ISO/TS 18234-8 

2013.04.30 	Intelligent transport systems - Traffic and travel information via transport protocol experts group, generation 1 (TPEG1) binary data format Part 8: Congestion and Travel Time application (TPEG1-CTT) 
BSI BS EN 61499-1 

2013.04.30 	Function blocks Part 1: Architecture 
BSI BS ISO 14541 

2013.04.30 	Hydraulic fluid power  Dimensions and requirements for screw-to-connect quick-action couplings for general purpose 
BSI BS EN 302-6 

2013.04.30 	Adhesives for load-bearing timber structures  Test methods Part 6: Determination of the minimum pressing time under referenced conditions 
BSI BS ISO 6106 

2013.04.30 	Abrasive products  Checking the grain size of superabrasives 
BSI PD IEC/TS 62257-9-5 

2013.04.30 	Recommendations for small renewable energy and hybrid systems for rural electrification Part 9-5: Integrated system - Selection of stand-alone lighting kits for rural electrification 
BSI BS ISO 21601 

2013.04.30 	Corrosion of metals and alloys - Guidelines for assessing the significance of stress corrosion -----s detected in service 
BSI BS EN 61753-021-3 

2013.04.30 	Fibre optic interconnecting devices and passive components  Performance standard Part 021-3: Single-mode fibre optic connectors for category U  Uncontrolled environment 
BSI PD CEN/TR 10261 

2013.04.30 	Iron and steel - European standards for the determination of chemical composition 
BSI BS ISO 5902 

2013.04.30 	Alpine skis - Determination of elastic properties 
BSI PD ISO/TR 25100 

2013.04.30 	Intelligent transport systems - Systems architecture - Harmonization of ITS data concepts 
BSI BS EN 14894 

2013.04.30 	LPG equipment and accessories - Cylinder and drum marking 
BSI BS EN 50110-1 

2013.04.30 	Operation of electrical installations - Part 1: General requirements 
BSI BS ISO 11357-5 

2013.04.30 	Plastics - Differential scanning calorimetry (DSC) Part 5: Determination of characteristic reaction-curve temperatures and times, enthalpy of reaction and degree of conversion 
BSI BS EN ISO 14065 

2013.04.30 	Greenhouse gases - Requirements for greenhouse gas validation and verification bodies for use in accreditation or other forms of recognition 
BSI BS EN 302-4 

2013.04.30 	Adhesives for load-bearing timber structures  Test methods Part 4: Determination of the effects of wood shrinkage on the shear strength 
BSI BS EN 62217 

2013.04.30 	Polymeric HV insulators for indoor and outdoor use  General definitions, test methods and acceptance criteria 
BSI BS EN 12430 

2013.04.30 	Thermal Insulating Products for Building Applications - Determination of Behaviour under Point Load 
BSI PD CEN/TS 16429 

2013.04.30 	Stationary source emissions  Sampling and determination of hydrogen chloride content in ducts and stacks  Infrared analytical technique 
BSI BS ISO 18098 

2013.04.30 	Thermal insulating products for building equipment and industrial installations  Determination of the apparent density of preformed pipe insulation 
BSI PD CEN/TR 16443 

2013.04.30 	Backgrounds to the revision of EN 450-1:2005+A1:2007  Fly ash for concrete 
BSI BS EN 12431 

2013.04.30 	Thermal Insulating Products for Building Applications - Determination of Thickness for Floating Floor Insulating Products 
*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

----------


## STD manager

*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

BSI BS EN 16304 

2013.04.30 	Automatic vent valves for gas burners and gas burning appliances 
BSI PD CEN/TR 16468 

2013.04.30 	Food analysis  Determination of pesticide residues by GC-MS  Retention times, mass spectrometric parameters and detector response information 
BSI BS EN 12091 

2013.04.30 	Thermal Insulating Products for Building Applications - Determination of Freeze-Thaw Resistance 
BSI BS ISO 7133 

2013.04.30 	Earth-moving machinery  Scrapers  Terminology and commercial specifications 
BSI BS ISO 13175-3 

2013.04.30 	Implants for surgery - Calcium phosphates - Part 3: Hydroxyapatite and beta-tricalcium phosphate bone substitutes 
BSI BS ISO 8600-1 

2013.04.30 	Endoscopes - Medical endoscopes and endotherapy devices - Part 1: General requirements 
BSI BS ISO 16482-1 

2013.04.30 	Binders for paints and varnishes - Determination of the non-volatile-matter content of aqueous rosin-resin dispersions - Part 1: Oven method 
BSI BS ISO 16482-2 

2013.04.30 	Binders for paints and varnishes  Determination of the non-volatile-matter content of aqueous rosin-resin dispersions - Part 2: Microwave method 
BSI BS ISO 18096 

2013.04.30 	Thermal insulating products for building equipment and industrial installations  Determination of maximum service temperature for preformed pipe insulation 
BSI BS ISO 15781 

2013.04.30 	Photography - Digital still cameras - Measuring shooting time lag, shutter release time lag, shooting rate, and start-up time 
BSI BS ISO 14230-2 

2013.04.30 	Road vehicles  Diagnostic communication over K-Line (DoK-Line) Part 2: Data link layer 
BSI BS EN ISO 14910-1 

2013.04.30 	Plastics  Thermoplastic polyester/ester and polyether/ester elastomers for moulding and extrusion Part 1: Designation system and basis for specification 
BSI BS EN ISO 21179 

2013.04.30 	Light conveyor belts  Determination of the electrostatic field generated by a running light conveyor belt 
BSI BS ISO 525 

2013.04.30 	Bonded abrasive products - General requirements 
BSI BS ISO/IEC 14143-2 

2013.04.30 	Information technology  Software measurement  Functional size measurement Part 2: Conformity evaluation of software size measurement methods to ISO/IEC 14143-1 
BSI BS EN ISO 6873 

2013.04.30 	Dentistry - Gypsum products 
BSI PD CEN/TR 16467 

2013.04.30 	Playground equipment accessible for all children 
BSI BS ISO 14409 

2013.04.30 	Ships and marine technology  Ship launching air bags 
BSI BS ISO/IEC 15940 

2013.04.30 	Systems and software engineering  Software Engineering Environment Services 
BSI BS EN ISO 27789 

2013.04.30 	Health informatics  Audit trails for electronic health records 
BSI BS EN ISO 14720-1 

2013.04.30 	Testing of ceramic raw and basic materials  Determination of sulfur in powders and granules of nonoxidic ceramic raw and basic materials Part 1: Infrared measurement methods 
BSI PD ISO/TR 22201-3 

2013.04.30 	Lifts (elevators), escalators and moving walks  Programmable electronic systems in safety related applications Part 3: Life cycle guideline for programmable electronic systems related to PESSRAL and PESSRAE 
BSI BS EN 15869-3 

2013.04.30 	Inland navigation vessels  Electrical shore connection, three phase current 400 V, up to 63 A, 50 Hz Part 3: On-board unit, safety requirements 
BSI PD ISO/TR 16743 

2013.04.30 	Optics and photonics  Wavefront sensors for characterising optical systems and optical components 
BSI PD IEC/TS 60076-19 

2013.04.30 	Power transformers Part 19: Rules for the determinations of uncertainties in the measurement of losses in power transformers and reactors 
BSI BS ISO 11347 

2013.04.30 	Ships and marine technology  Large yachts  Measurement and assessment of the visual appearance of coatings 
BSI PD ISO/TS 19139-2 

2013.04.30 	Geographic information - Metadata - XML schema implementation Part 2: Extensions for imagery and gridded data 
BSI BS ISO 13122 

2013.04.30 	Ships and marine technology  Launching appliances for davit-launched liferafts 
BSI BS ISO 24614-2 

2013.04.30 	Language resource management  Word segmentation of written texts Part 2: Word segmentation for Chinese, Japanese and Korean 
BSI BS EN 302-1 

2013.04.30 	Adhesives for load-bearing timber structures  Test methods Part 1: Determination of longitudinal tensile shear strength 
BSI BS EN ISO 14720-2 

2013.04.30 	Testing of ceramic raw and basic materials - Determination of sulfur in powders and granules of nonoxidic ceramic raw and basic materials Part 2: Inductively coupled plasma optical emission spectrometry (ICP/OES) or ion chromatography after burning in an oxygen flow 
BSI BS ISO/IEC 7816-4 

2013.04.30 	Identification cards - Integrated circuit cards - Part 4: Organization, security and commands for interchange 
BSI BS EN 302-3 

2013.04.30 	Adhesives for load-bearing timber structures - Test methods Part 3: Determination of the effect of acid damage to wood fibres by temperature and humidity cycling on the transverse tensile strength 
BSI BS ISO 16446 

2013.04.30 	Ships and Marine Technology  Marine Environmental Protection  Adaptor for Joining Dissimilar Boom Connectors 
FAA AD 2013-07-12 

2013.04.30 	To Prevent Excessive Oil Consumption 
BSI BS ISO 7176-11 

2013.04.30 	Wheelchairs Part 11: Test dummies 
BSI BS EN ISO 340 

2013.04.30 	Conveyor belts - Laboratory scale flammability characteristics - Requirements and test method 
BSI BS EN ISO 13307 

2013.04.30 	Microbiology of food and animal feed  Primary production stage  Sampling techniques 
BSI BS ISO 12815 

2013.04.30 	Fibre-reinforced plastic composites  Determination of plain-pin bearing strength 
BSI BS ISO 12345 

2013.04.30 	Diesel engines - Cleanliness assessment of fuel injection equipment 
BSI PD ISO/TR 17068 

2013.04.30 	Information and documentation  Trusted third party repository for digital records 
BSI BS EN ISO 4892-2 

2013.04.30 	Plastics - Methods of exposure to laboratory light sources - Part 2: Xenon-arc lamps 
BSI BS ISO 16900-3 

2013.04.30 	Respiratory protective devices  Methods of test and test equipment Part 3: Determination of particle filter penetration 
BSI BS ISO 18099 

2013.04.30 	Thermal insulating products for building equipment and industrial installations  Determination of the coefficient of thermal expansion 
BSI BS ISO/IEC 19794-14 

2013.04.30 	Information technology  Biometric data interchange formats Part 14: DNA data 
BSI BS EN ISO 11553-3 

2013.04.30 	Safety of machinery  Laser processing machines Part 3: Noise reduction and noise measurement methods for laser processing machines and hand-held processing devices and associated auxiliary equipment (accuracy grade 2) 
BSI BS EN ISO 14910-2 

2013.04.30 	Plastics  Thermoplastic polyester/ester and polyether/ester elastomers for moulding and extrusion Part 2: Preparation of test specimens and determination of properties 
BSI BS EN 1316-2 

2013.04.30 	Hardwood Round Timber - Qualitative Classification Part 2. Poplar 
BSI BS EN 4632-006 

2013.04.30 	Aerospace series  Weldability and brazeability of materials in aerospace constructions Part 006: Homogeneous assemblies of titanium alloys 
BSI BS EN 14617-13 

2013.04.30 	Agglomerated stone  Test methods Part 13: Determination of electrical resistivity 
BSI BS EN 14617-1 

2013.04.30 	Agglomerated stone  Test methods Part 1: Determination of apparent density and water absorption 
BSI BS EN 16307-5 

2013.04.30 	Industrial trucks  Safety requirements and verification Part 5: Supplementary requirements for pedestrian-propelled trucks 
BSI BS ISO 16929 

2013.04.30 	Plastics  Determination of the degree of disintegration of plastic materials under defined composting conditions in a pilot-scale test 
BSI BS EN ISO 29462 

2013.04.30 	Field testing of general ventilation filtration devices and systems for in situ removal efficiency by particle size and resi st ance t o ai rfl ow 
BSI BS EN 1807-1 

2013.04.30 	Safety of woodworking machines  Band sawing machines Part 1: Table band saws and band re-saws 
BSI BS EN ISO 105-E01 

2013.04.30 	Textiles - Tests for colour fastness Part E01: Colour fastness to water 
BSI BS EN 61499-2 

2013.04.30 	Function blocks - Part 2: Software tools requirements 
BSI BS EN 1807-2 

2013.04.30 	Safety of woodworking machines  Band sawing machines Part 2: Log sawing machines 
BSI BS EN 505 

2013.04.30 	Roofing Products from Metal Sheets - Specification for Fully Supported Roofing Products of Steel Sheet 
BSI BS ISO 14934-2 

2013.04.30 	Fire tests - Calibration and use of heat flux meters - Part 2: Primary calibration methods 
BSI BS EN 502 

2013.04.30 	Roofing Products from Metal Sheet - Specification for Fully Supported Products of Stainless Steel Sheet 
BSI BS ISO/IEC 15504-5 

2013.04.30 	Information technology  Process assessment Part 5: An exemplar software life cycle process assessment model 
BSI BS EN ISO 105-E04 

2013.04.30 	Textiles - Tests for colour fastness Part E04: Colour fastness to perspiration 
FAA AD 2013-05-04 

2013.04.30 	To Prevent Failure Of The Oil Pump Drive Shear Neck 
BSI BS ISO 2974 

2013.04.30 	Diesel engines - 60 degree female cones for high-pressure fuel injection components 
BSI PD ISO/IEC TR 24748-3 

2013.04.30 	Systems and software engineering - Life cycle management Part 3: Guide to the application of ISO/IEC 12207 (Software life cycle processes) 
BSI BS EN 61753-057-2 

2013.04.30 	Fibre optic interconnecting devices and passive components  Performance standard Part 057-2: Single mode fibre plug-receptacle style optical fuse for category C  Controlled environment 
BSI PD IEC/TR 62222 

2013.04.30 	Fire performance of communication cables installed in buildings 
BSI PD CLC/TR 50117-8 

2013.04.30 	Coaxial cables used in cabled distribution networks Part 8: Repair and substitute of damaged buried cables 
BSI BS EN 1608 

2013.04.30 	Thermal Insulating Products for Building Applications - Determination of Tensile Strength Parallel to Faces 
BSI BS ISO 11451-4 

2013.04.30 	Road vehicles - Vehicle test methods for electrical disturbances from narrowband radiated electromagnetic energy - Part 4: Bulk current injection (BCI) 
BSI BS EN 12087 

2013.04.30 	Thermal insulating products for building applications - Determination of long term water absorption by immersion 
BSI BS EN 13225 

2013.04.30 	Precast concrete products - Linear structural elements 
BSI BS EN 12275 

2013.04.30 	Mountaineering Equipment - Connectors - Safety Requirements and Test Methods 
BSI BS ISO/IEC 29115 

2013.04.30 	Information technology  Security techniques  Entity authentication assurance framework 
BSI BS EN 1609 

2013.04.30 	Thermal Insulating Products for Building Applications - Determination of Short Term Water Absorption by Partial Immersion 
BSI BS EN 302-5 

2013.04.30 	Adhesives for load-bearing structures  Test methods Part 5: Determination of maximum assembly time under referenced conditions 
BSI BS ISO 22201-2 

2013.04.30 	Lifts (elevators), escalators and moving walks - Programmable electronic systems in safety related applications Part 2: Escalators and moving walks (PESSRAE) 
BSI BS EN 71-4 

2013.04.30 	Safety of toys Part 4: Experimental sets for chemistry and related activities 
BSI BS ISO 11938 

2013.04.30 	Microbeam analysis  Electron probe microanalysis  Methods for elemental-mapping analysis using wavelength-dispersive spectroscopy 
BSI BS EN ISO 10121-2 

2013.04.30 	Test methods for assessing the performance of gas-phase air cleaning media and devices for general ventilation Part 2: Gas-phase air cleaning devices (GPACD) 
BSI BS EN 14066 

2013.04.30 	Natural stone test methods - Determination of resistance to ageing by thermal shock 
BSI BS EN ISO 11114-2 

2013.04.30 	Gas cylinders  Compatibility of cylinder and valve materials with gas contents Part 2: Non-metallic materials 
BSI BS EN ISO 15609-6 

2013.04.30 	Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials  Welding procedure specification Part 6: Laser-arc hybrid welding 
BSI BS EN ISO 13833 

2013.04.30 	Stationary source emissions  Determination of the ratio of biomass (biogenic) and fossil-derived carbon dioxide  Radiocarbon sampling and determination 
BSI BS ISO 7176-3 

2013.04.30 	Wheelchairs Part 3: Determination of effectiveness of brakes 
BSI BS EN 1504-5 

2013.04.30 	Products and systems for the protection and repair of concrete structures  Definitions, requirements, quality control and evaluation of conformity Part 5: Concrete injection 
BSI BS ISO 7870-2 

2013.04.30 	Control charts Part 2: Shewhart control charts 
BSI PD ISO/PAS 11819-4 

2013.04.30 	Acoustics  Method for measuring the influence of road surfaces on traffic noise Part 4: SPB method using backing board 
BSI BS EN 12088 

2013.04.30 	Thermal Insulating Products for Building Applications - Determination of Long Term Water Absorption by Diffusion 
FAA AD 2013-05-15 

2013.04.30 	To Prevent The Failure Of The Floats To Inflate During An Emergency Landing 
FAA AD 2013-05-22 

2013.04.30 	To Prevent Failure Of The Tail Rotor Pitch Control Link Assembly 
FAA AD 2013-05-16 

2013.04.30 	To Detect A Short-Edge Margin Condition, Prevent Failure Of The Tailboom And Loss Of Control Of The Helicopter 
FAA AD 2013-05-21 

2013.04.30 	To Prevent Failure Of The Blade, Jamming Of The Flight Controls, And Subsequent Loss Of Control Of The Helicopter 
BSI BS ISO 8528-5 

2013.04.30 	Reciprocating internal combustion engine driven alternating current generating sets Part 5: Generating sets 
BSI BS EN 302-2 

2013.04.30 	Adhesives for load-bearing timber structures  Test methods Part 2: Determination of resi stance to delamination 
BSI BS EN 1400 

2013.04.30 	Child use and care articles - Soothers for babies and young children - Safety requirements and test methods 
BSI BS EN ISO 1797-3 

2013.04.30 	Dentistry  Shanks for rotary instruments  Part 3: Shanks made of ceramics 
BSI PD ISO/TR 17209 

2013.04.30 	Hydraulic fluid power  Two-, three-and four-port screw-in cartridge valves  Cavities with ISO 725 (UN and UNF) threads 
BSI BS EN 60191-6-22 

2013.04.30 	Mechanical standardization of semiconductor devices Part 6-22: General rules for the preparation of outline drawings of surface mounted semiconductor device packages - Design guide for semiconductor packages Silicon Fine-pitch Ball Grid Array and Silicon Fine-pitch Land Grid Array (S-FBGA and S-FLGA) 


*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

----------


## STD manager

*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

BSI BS ISO 14229-6 

2013.04.30 	Road vehicles  Unified diagnostic services (UDS) Part 6: Unified diagnostic services on K-Line implementation (UDSonK- Line) 
BSI PD IEC/TS 62850 

2013.04.30 	Safety requirements for electrical equipment for measurement, control, and laboratory use  General requirements for equipment intended to be used in educational establishments by children 
BSI BS EN 16153 

2013.04.30 	Light transmitting flat multiwall polycarbonate (PC) sheets for internal and external use in roofs, walls and ceilings  Requirements and test methods 
BSI PD ISO/IEC TR 24748-2 

2013.04.30 	Systems and software engineering  Life cycle management Part 2: Guide to the application of ISO/IEC 15288 (System life cycle processes) 
ASME B16.5 

2013.04.29 	Pipe Flanges and Flanged Fittings NPS 1/2 Through NPS 24 Metric/Inch Standard 
AFNOR NF ISO 3864-4  

2013.04.27 	Graphical symbols - Safety colours and safety signs - Part 4 : colorimetric and photometric properties of safety sign materials 
AFNOR NF EN 301908-18  

2013.04.27 	IMT cellular networks - Harmonized EN covering the essential requirements of article 3.2 of the R&TTE Directive - Part 18 : E-UTRA, UTRA and GSM/EDGE Multi-Standard -Radio (MSR) Base Station (BS) (V6.1.1) 
AFNOR NF EN 4199-001  

2013.04.27 	Aerospace series - Bonding straps for aircraft - Part 001 : technical specification 
AFNOR NF ISO 10115  

2013.04.27 	Essential oil of tarragon (Artemisia dracunculus L.) 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 16911-2  

2013.04.27 	Stationary source emissions - Manual and automatic determination of velocity and volume flow rate in ducts - Part 2 : automated measuring systems 
AFNOR NF P23-311  

2013.04.27 	Wooden interior doors and doorsets - Technical specification 
AFNOR NF EN 15153-1  

2013.04.27 	Railway applications - External visible and audible warning devices for trains - Part 1 : head, marker and tail lamps 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 16911-1  

2013.04.27 	Stationary source emissions - Manual and automatic determination of velocity and volume flow rate in ducts - Part 1 : manual reference method 
AFNOR NF ISO 17724  

2013.04.27 	Graphical symbols - Vocabulary 
AFNOR NF EN 14319-1  

2013.04.27 	Thermal insulating products for building equipment and industrial installations - In-situ formed dispensed rigid polyurethane (PUR) and polyisocyanurate (PIR) products - Part 1 : specification for the rigid foam dispensed system before installation 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 14644-10  

2013.04.27 	Cleanrooms and associated controlled environments - Part 10 : classification of surface cleanliness by chemical concentration 
AFNOR NF ISO 3864-1  

2013.04.27 	Graphical symbols - Safety colours and safety signs - Part 1 : design principles for safety signs and safety markings 
AFNOR NF EN 1080  

2013.04.27 	Impact protection helmets for young children 
AFNOR NF ISO 4000-1  

2013.04.27 	Passenger car tyres and rims - Part 1 : tyres (metric series) 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 294-5  

2013.04.27 	Plastics - Injection moulding of test specimens of thermoplastic materials - Part 5 : preparation of standard specimens for investigating anisotropy 
AFNOR NF EN 14319-2  

2013.04.27 	Thermal insulating products for building equipment and industrial installations - In-situ formed dispensed rigid polyurethane (PUR) and polyisocyanurate foam (PIR) products - Part 2 : specification for the installed insulation products 
FAA AD 2013-05-17 

2013.04.26 	To Prevent Malfunction Of An Internal Valve, Power Loss At A Critical Phase Of Flight, And Loss Of Control Of The Helicopter 
FAA AD 2013-05-14 

2013.04.26 	To Prevent Failure Of An Outer Ring Because Of -----ing 
ISO DIS 11118.2 

2013.04.26 	Gas cylinders - Non-refillable metallic gas cylinders - Specification and test methods 
ISO FDIS 4833-2 

2013.04.25 	Microbiology of food and animal feed - Horizontal method for the enumeration of microorganisms - Part 2: Colony count at 30 degrees C by the surface plating technique 
ISO DIS 12228-1 

2013.04.25 	Animal and vegetable fats and oils - Determination of individual and total sterols content by gas chromatography - Part 1: Animal and vegetable fats and oils 
FAA AD 2013-05-07 

2013.04.25 	To Prevent Moisture From Collecting And Freezing On The Elevator Control System Components 
FAA AD 2013-05-05 

2013.04.25 	To Prevent Contactor Failures 
FAA AD 2013-05-03 

2013.04.25 	To Prevent Electrical Current From Flowing Through A Motor-Operated Valve (MOV) Actuator Into A Fuel Tank 
FAA AD 2013-05-18 

2013.04.25 	To Prevent Engine Fuel Leaks 
ISO FDIS 4833-1 

2013.04.25 	Microbiology of food and animal feed - Horizontal method for the enumeration of microorganisms - Part 1: Colony count at 30 degrees C by the pour plate technique 
FAA AD 2013-05-19 

2013.04.24 	To Prevent Uncontained Turbine Disc Fracture And Damage To The Airplane 
FAA AD 2013-05-20 

2013.04.24 	To Prevent Uncontained Turbine Disc Fracture And Damage To The Airplane 
FAA AD 2013-05-06 

2013.04.24 	To Prevent Jamming/Malfunctioning Of The Left-Hand Engine Thrust Control Mechanism 
FAA AD 2013-05-23 

2013.04.24 	To Detect Deterioration Of The MRH Bearing And To Prevent Overloading The Scissor Links 
FAA AD 2013-05-13 

2013.04.24 	To Prevent Failure Of The Engine And Loss Of The Airplane 
FAA AD 2013-06-01 

2013.04.24 	To Prevent Failure Of The LPC Rotor Disc Assembly, Uncontained Engine Failure, And Damage To The Airplane 
FAA AD 2013-05-09 

2013.04.24 	To Prevent A Short Circuit Of The Isolation Valve And Consequent Non-Closure Of The Isolation Valve 
FAA AD 2010-NM-020 WITHDRAWAL 

2013.04.23 	To Minimize The Risk Of Smoke Or Flames In The Passenger Cabin By Installing A Switch In The Flight Compartment To Enable The Flightcrew To Turn Off Electrical Power To The IFE System And Other Nones; Withdrawal 
ISO DIS 14496-30 

2013.04.23 	Information technology - Coding of audio-visual objects - Part 30: Timed Text and other visual overlays in ISO Base Media File Format 
ISO DIS 25063.3 

2013.04.23 	Systems and software engineering - Systems and software product Quality Requirements and Evaluation (SQuaRE) - Common Industry Format (CIF) for usability: Context of use description 
TC AD CF-2013-09 

2013.04.23 	Fuel System  Insufficient Clearance Between Fuel Line And Structure 
JSA JIS B 0216-3  

2013.04.22 	ISO metric trapezoidal screw threads - Basic dimensions 
JSA JIS B 0216-2  

2013.04.22 	ISO metric trapezoidal screw threads - Part 2: General plan 
JSA JIS B 0216-1  

2013.04.22 	ISO metric trapezoidal screw threads - Part 1: Basic profiles and maximum material profiles 
UKCAA IN-2013/059 

2013.04.22 	Information Notice - Farnborough LARS (West) Frequency Monitoring SSR Code 
JSA JIS B 0217-2  

2013.04.22 	ISO metric trapezoidal screw threads - Tolerances - Part 2: Limits of sizes for external and internal screw thread 
JSA JIS B 0217-1  

2013.04.22 	ISO metric trapezoidal screw threads - Tolerances - Part 1: Principles and basic data 
JSA JIS B 0101  

2013.04.22 	Screw threads and fasteners - Vocabulary 
FAA AD 2010-NM-022 WITHDRAWAL 

2013.04.22 	To Ensure That The Flightcrew Is Able To Turn Off Electrical Power To The IFE System And Other Non-Essential Electrical Systems Through A Switch In The Flight Compartment In The Event Of Smoke Or Flames; Withdrawal 
FAA AD 2008-SW-029 

2013.04.22 	To Prevent Interference Between The Tail Gearbox (TGB) Attachment Bolt And The Structure Fitting 
FAA AD 2012-SW-058 

2013.04.22 	To Identify And Correct An Inoperative Control Box Assembly 
FAA AD 2010-NM-019 WITHDRAWAL 

2013.04.22 	To Ensure That The Flightcrew Is Able To Turn Off Electrical Power To The IFE System And Other Non-Essential Electrical Systems Through A Switch In The Flight Compartment In The Event Of Smoke Or Flames; Withdrawal 
FAA AD 2013-NM-027 

2013.04.22 	To Detect And Correct -----ing Of The Forward Support Fitting Assembly 
FAA AD 2012-SW-063 

2013.04.22 	To Prevent Failure Of The No. 1 Engine Forward Firewall Center Fire Extinguisher Discharge Tube To Discharge An Extinguishing Agent For Complete Coverage Of The No. 1 Engine Compartment Area 
JSA JIS K 7015  

2013.04.22 	Pultruded fibre-reinforced plastics 
FAA AD 2010-SW-107 

2013.04.22 	To Prevent Incorrect Rigging Results 
FAA AD 2010-NM-021 WITHDRAWAL 

2013.04.22 	To Ensure That The Flightcrew Is Able To Turn Off Electrical Power To The IFE System And Other Non-Essential Electrical Systems Through A Switch In The Flight Compartment In The Event Of Smoke Or Flames; Withdrawal 
FAA AD 2009-SW-049 

2013.04.22 	To Prevent Excessive Vibration Of The Helicopter And Loss Of Control Of The Helicopter 
UKCAA CAP 493 SI 

2013.04.22 	Manual of Air Traffic Services Part 1 Supplementary Instruction - 2013/01 
ISO DIS 12647-5 

2013.04.22 	Graphic technology - Process control for the manufacture of half-tone colour separations, proof and production prints - Part 5: Screen printing 
ISO DIS 13179-1.2 

2013.04.22 	Implants for surgery - Plasma-sprayed unalloyed titanium coatings on surgical implants - Part 1: General requirements 
ISO DIS 14285.2 

2013.04.22 	Rubber and plastics gloves for food services - Limits for extractable substances 
ISO DIS 13322-1.2 

2013.04.22 	Particle size analysis - Image analysis methods - Part 1: Static image analysis methods 
AFNOR NF B52-001-1/A1  

2013.04.20 	Regulations governing the use of timber in structure - Visual classification for the use of french softwood and hardwood species in structures - Part 1 : massive wood 
AFNOR NF EN 45545-1  

2013.04.20 	Railway applications - Fire protection on railway vehicles - Part 1 : general 
AFNOR NF ISO 3308  

2013.04.20 	Routine analytical cigarette-smoking machine - Definitions and standard conditions 
AFNOR NF EN 3660-038  

2013.04.20 	Aerospace series - Cable outlet accessories for circular and rectangular electrical and optical connectors - Part 038 : manual installation tool, style Z, for installation of stainless steel shield termination band EN 3660-033, to cable outlet accessories - Product standard 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 12217-3  

2013.04.20 	Small craft - Stability and buoyancy assessment and categorization - Part 3 : boats of hull length less than 6 m 
AFNOR NF EN 45545-3  

2013.04.20 	Railway applications - Fire protection on railway vehicles - Part 3 : fire resistance requirements for fire barriers 
AFNOR NF M88-121  

2013.04.20 	Tanks for transport of dangerous liquid goods with design pressure not exceeding 50 kPa - Single unloading valves 
AFNOR NF ISO 6588-1  

2013.04.20 	Paper, board and pulps - Determination of pH of aqueous extracts - Part 1 : cold extraction 
AFNOR NF EN 14052/IN1  

2013.04.20 	High performance industrial helmets 
AFNOR NF EN 3660-027  

2013.04.20 	Aerospace series - Cable outlet accessories for circular and rectangular electrical and optical connectors - Part 027 : cable outlet, style A, 45, unsealed, with cable tie strain relief for EN 3646 - Product standard 
AFNOR NF EN 228  

2013.04.20 	Automotive fuels - Unleaded petroleum - Requirements and test methods 
AFNOR NF EN 45545-7  

2013.04.20 	Railway applications - Fire protection on railway vehicles - Part 7 : fire safety requirements on flammable liquid and flammable gas installations 
AFNOR NF EN 16445  

2013.04.20 	Ventilation for buildings - Air Diffusion - Aerodynamic testing and rating for mixed flow application : non-isothermal procedure for cold jet 
AFNOR NF ISO 1832  

2013.04.20 	Indexable inserts for cutting tools - Designation 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 12217-2  

2013.04.20 	Small craft - Stability and buoyancy assessment and categorization - Part 2 : sailing boats of hull length greater than or equal to 6 m 
AFNOR NF EN 12697-46  

2013.04.20 	Bituminous mixtures - Test methods for hot mix asphalt - Part 46 : low temperature -----ing and properties by uniaxial tension tests 
AFNOR NF EN 45545-2  

2013.04.20 	Railway applications - Fire protection on railway vehicles - Part 2 : requirements for fire behavior of materials and components 
AFNOR NF EN 14052+A1  

2013.04.20 	High performance industrial helmets 
AFNOR NF B54-040/A1  

2013.04.20 	Wood profiles for floor decking - Specifications 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 4892-2  

2013.04.20 	Plastics - Methods of exposure to laboratory light sources - Part 2 : xenon-arc lamps 
AFNOR NF P84-500  

2013.04.20 	Geomembranes - Dictionary of terms dealing with geomembranes 
AFNOR NF EN 45545-6  

2013.04.20 	Railway applications - Fire protection on railway vehicles - Part 6 : fire control and management systems 
AFNOR NF ISO 6588-2  

2013.04.20 	Paper, board and pulps - Determination of pH of aqueous extracts - Part 2 : hot extraction 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 12217-1  

2013.04.20 	Small craft - Stability and buoyancy assessment and categorization - Part 1 : non-sailing boats of hull length greater than or equal to 6 m 
AFNOR NF EN 45545-4  

2013.04.20 	Railway applications - Fire protection on railway vehicles - Part 4 : fire safety requirements for rolling stock design 
AFNOR NF EN 3660-025  

2013.04.20 	Aerospace series - Cable outlet accessories for circular and rectangular electrical and optical connectors - Part 025 : cable outlet, style A, straight, unsealed, with cable tie strain relief for EN 3646 - Product standard 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 16180  

2013.04.20 	Small craft - Navigation lights - Installation, placement and visibility 
AFNOR NF ISO 13444  

2013.04.20 	Technical product documentation (TPD) - Dimensioning and indication of knurling 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 472  

2013.04.20 	Plastics - Vocabulary 
AFNOR NF B52-001-2/A1  

2013.04.20 	Regulations governing the use of timber in structures - Visual classification for the use of french softwood and hardwood species in structure - Part 2 : alternative method for massive wood used for manufacturing glued laminated timber BLC and glued solid timber BMR 
ISO FDIS 3166-1  

2013.04.19 	Codes for the representation of names of countries and their subdivisions - Part 1: Country codes 
SAI AS/NZS 8811.1 

2013.04.19 	Methods of testing infant products Method 1: Sleep surfaces-Test for firmness 
ISO FDIS 3166-2  

2013.04.19 	Codes for the representation of names of countries and their subdivisions - Part 2: Country subdivision code 
SAI AS/NZS 60884.1 

2013.04.19 	Plugs and socket-outlets for household and similar purposes Part 1: General requirements 
SAI AS 3533.4.2 

2013.04.19 	Amusement rides and devices Part 4.2: Specific requirements-Contained play facilities 
EASA TCDS BA.017 

2013.04.19 	Type Certificate Data Sheet - BAL&#211;NY KUB&#205;ČEK spol. s r.o.  BB-S - Issue 14 


*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

----------


## STD manager

*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

BSI BS ISO 14229-6 

2013.04.30 	Road vehicles  Unified diagnostic services (UDS) Part 6: Unified diagnostic services on K-Line implementation (UDSonK- Line) 
BSI PD IEC/TS 62850 

2013.04.30 	Safety requirements for electrical equipment for measurement, control, and laboratory use  General requirements for equipment intended to be used in educational establishments by children 
BSI BS EN 16153 

2013.04.30 	Light transmitting flat multiwall polycarbonate (PC) sheets for internal and external use in roofs, walls and ceilings  Requirements and test methods 
BSI PD ISO/IEC TR 24748-2 

2013.04.30 	Systems and software engineering  Life cycle management Part 2: Guide to the application of ISO/IEC 15288 (System life cycle processes) 
ASME B16.5 

2013.04.29 	Pipe Flanges and Flanged Fittings NPS 1/2 Through NPS 24 Metric/Inch Standard 
AFNOR NF ISO 3864-4  

2013.04.27 	Graphical symbols - Safety colours and safety signs - Part 4 : colorimetric and photometric properties of safety sign materials 
AFNOR NF EN 301908-18  

2013.04.27 	IMT cellular networks - Harmonized EN covering the essential requirements of article 3.2 of the R&TTE Directive - Part 18 : E-UTRA, UTRA and GSM/EDGE Multi-Standard -Radio (MSR) Base Station (BS) (V6.1.1) 
AFNOR NF EN 4199-001  

2013.04.27 	Aerospace series - Bonding straps for aircraft - Part 001 : technical specification 
AFNOR NF ISO 10115  

2013.04.27 	Essential oil of tarragon (Artemisia dracunculus L.) 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 16911-2  

2013.04.27 	Stationary source emissions - Manual and automatic determination of velocity and volume flow rate in ducts - Part 2 : automated measuring systems 
AFNOR NF P23-311  

2013.04.27 	Wooden interior doors and doorsets - Technical specification 
AFNOR NF EN 15153-1  

2013.04.27 	Railway applications - External visible and audible warning devices for trains - Part 1 : head, marker and tail lamps 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 16911-1  

2013.04.27 	Stationary source emissions - Manual and automatic determination of velocity and volume flow rate in ducts - Part 1 : manual reference method 
AFNOR NF ISO 17724  

2013.04.27 	Graphical symbols - Vocabulary 
AFNOR NF EN 14319-1  

2013.04.27 	Thermal insulating products for building equipment and industrial installations - In-situ formed dispensed rigid polyurethane (PUR) and polyisocyanurate (PIR) products - Part 1 : specification for the rigid foam dispensed system before installation 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 14644-10  

2013.04.27 	Cleanrooms and associated controlled environments - Part 10 : classification of surface cleanliness by chemical concentration 
AFNOR NF ISO 3864-1  

2013.04.27 	Graphical symbols - Safety colours and safety signs - Part 1 : design principles for safety signs and safety markings 
AFNOR NF EN 1080  

2013.04.27 	Impact protection helmets for young children 
AFNOR NF ISO 4000-1  

2013.04.27 	Passenger car tyres and rims - Part 1 : tyres (metric series) 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 294-5  

2013.04.27 	Plastics - Injection moulding of test specimens of thermoplastic materials - Part 5 : preparation of standard specimens for investigating anisotropy 
AFNOR NF EN 14319-2  

2013.04.27 	Thermal insulating products for building equipment and industrial installations - In-situ formed dispensed rigid polyurethane (PUR) and polyisocyanurate foam (PIR) products - Part 2 : specification for the installed insulation products 
FAA AD 2013-05-17 

2013.04.26 	To Prevent Malfunction Of An Internal Valve, Power Loss At A Critical Phase Of Flight, And Loss Of Control Of The Helicopter 
FAA AD 2013-05-14 

2013.04.26 	To Prevent Failure Of An Outer Ring Because Of -----ing 
ISO DIS 11118.2 

2013.04.26 	Gas cylinders - Non-refillable metallic gas cylinders - Specification and test methods 
ISO FDIS 4833-2 

2013.04.25 	Microbiology of food and animal feed - Horizontal method for the enumeration of microorganisms - Part 2: Colony count at 30 degrees C by the surface plating technique 
ISO DIS 12228-1 

2013.04.25 	Animal and vegetable fats and oils - Determination of individual and total sterols content by gas chromatography - Part 1: Animal and vegetable fats and oils 
FAA AD 2013-05-07 

2013.04.25 	To Prevent Moisture From Collecting And Freezing On The Elevator Control System Components 
FAA AD 2013-05-05 

2013.04.25 	To Prevent Contactor Failures 
FAA AD 2013-05-03 

2013.04.25 	To Prevent Electrical Current From Flowing Through A Motor-Operated Valve (MOV) Actuator Into A Fuel Tank 
FAA AD 2013-05-18 

2013.04.25 	To Prevent Engine Fuel Leaks 
ISO FDIS 4833-1 

2013.04.25 	Microbiology of food and animal feed - Horizontal method for the enumeration of microorganisms - Part 1: Colony count at 30 degrees C by the pour plate technique 
FAA AD 2013-05-19 

2013.04.24 	To Prevent Uncontained Turbine Disc Fracture And Damage To The Airplane 
FAA AD 2013-05-20 

2013.04.24 	To Prevent Uncontained Turbine Disc Fracture And Damage To The Airplane 
FAA AD 2013-05-06 

2013.04.24 	To Prevent Jamming/Malfunctioning Of The Left-Hand Engine Thrust Control Mechanism 
FAA AD 2013-05-23 

2013.04.24 	To Detect Deterioration Of The MRH Bearing And To Prevent Overloading The Scissor Links 
FAA AD 2013-05-13 

2013.04.24 	To Prevent Failure Of The Engine And Loss Of The Airplane 
FAA AD 2013-06-01 

2013.04.24 	To Prevent Failure Of The LPC Rotor Disc Assembly, Uncontained Engine Failure, And Damage To The Airplane 
FAA AD 2013-05-09 

2013.04.24 	To Prevent A Short Circuit Of The Isolation Valve And Consequent Non-Closure Of The Isolation Valve 
FAA AD 2010-NM-020 WITHDRAWAL 

2013.04.23 	To Minimize The Risk Of Smoke Or Flames In The Passenger Cabin By Installing A Switch In The Flight Compartment To Enable The Flightcrew To Turn Off Electrical Power To The IFE System And Other Nones; Withdrawal 
ISO DIS 14496-30 

2013.04.23 	Information technology - Coding of audio-visual objects - Part 30: Timed Text and other visual overlays in ISO Base Media File Format 
ISO DIS 25063.3 

2013.04.23 	Systems and software engineering - Systems and software product Quality Requirements and Evaluation (SQuaRE) - Common Industry Format (CIF) for usability: Context of use description 
TC AD CF-2013-09 

2013.04.23 	Fuel System  Insufficient Clearance Between Fuel Line And Structure 
JSA JIS B 0216-3  

2013.04.22 	ISO metric trapezoidal screw threads - Basic dimensions 
JSA JIS B 0216-2  

2013.04.22 	ISO metric trapezoidal screw threads - Part 2: General plan 
JSA JIS B 0216-1  

2013.04.22 	ISO metric trapezoidal screw threads - Part 1: Basic profiles and maximum material profiles 
UKCAA IN-2013/059 

2013.04.22 	Information Notice - Farnborough LARS (West) Frequency Monitoring SSR Code 
JSA JIS B 0217-2  

2013.04.22 	ISO metric trapezoidal screw threads - Tolerances - Part 2: Limits of sizes for external and internal screw thread 
JSA JIS B 0217-1  

2013.04.22 	ISO metric trapezoidal screw threads - Tolerances - Part 1: Principles and basic data 
JSA JIS B 0101  

2013.04.22 	Screw threads and fasteners - Vocabulary 
FAA AD 2010-NM-022 WITHDRAWAL 

2013.04.22 	To Ensure That The Flightcrew Is Able To Turn Off Electrical Power To The IFE System And Other Non-Essential Electrical Systems Through A Switch In The Flight Compartment In The Event Of Smoke Or Flames; Withdrawal 
FAA AD 2008-SW-029 

2013.04.22 	To Prevent Interference Between The Tail Gearbox (TGB) Attachment Bolt And The Structure Fitting 
FAA AD 2012-SW-058 

2013.04.22 	To Identify And Correct An Inoperative Control Box Assembly 
FAA AD 2010-NM-019 WITHDRAWAL 

2013.04.22 	To Ensure That The Flightcrew Is Able To Turn Off Electrical Power To The IFE System And Other Non-Essential Electrical Systems Through A Switch In The Flight Compartment In The Event Of Smoke Or Flames; Withdrawal 
FAA AD 2013-NM-027 

2013.04.22 	To Detect And Correct -----ing Of The Forward Support Fitting Assembly 
FAA AD 2012-SW-063 

2013.04.22 	To Prevent Failure Of The No. 1 Engine Forward Firewall Center Fire Extinguisher Discharge Tube To Discharge An Extinguishing Agent For Complete Coverage Of The No. 1 Engine Compartment Area 
JSA JIS K 7015  

2013.04.22 	Pultruded fibre-reinforced plastics 
FAA AD 2010-SW-107 

2013.04.22 	To Prevent Incorrect Rigging Results 
FAA AD 2010-NM-021 WITHDRAWAL 

2013.04.22 	To Ensure That The Flightcrew Is Able To Turn Off Electrical Power To The IFE System And Other Non-Essential Electrical Systems Through A Switch In The Flight Compartment In The Event Of Smoke Or Flames; Withdrawal 
FAA AD 2009-SW-049 

2013.04.22 	To Prevent Excessive Vibration Of The Helicopter And Loss Of Control Of The Helicopter 
UKCAA CAP 493 SI 

2013.04.22 	Manual of Air Traffic Services Part 1 Supplementary Instruction - 2013/01 
ISO DIS 12647-5 

2013.04.22 	Graphic technology - Process control for the manufacture of half-tone colour separations, proof and production prints - Part 5: Screen printing 
ISO DIS 13179-1.2 

2013.04.22 	Implants for surgery - Plasma-sprayed unalloyed titanium coatings on surgical implants - Part 1: General requirements 
ISO DIS 14285.2 

2013.04.22 	Rubber and plastics gloves for food services - Limits for extractable substances 
ISO DIS 13322-1.2 

2013.04.22 	Particle size analysis - Image analysis methods - Part 1: Static image analysis methods 
AFNOR NF B52-001-1/A1  

2013.04.20 	Regulations governing the use of timber in structure - Visual classification for the use of french softwood and hardwood species in structures - Part 1 : massive wood 
AFNOR NF EN 45545-1  

2013.04.20 	Railway applications - Fire protection on railway vehicles - Part 1 : general 
AFNOR NF ISO 3308  

2013.04.20 	Routine analytical cigarette-smoking machine - Definitions and standard conditions 
AFNOR NF EN 3660-038  

2013.04.20 	Aerospace series - Cable outlet accessories for circular and rectangular electrical and optical connectors - Part 038 : manual installation tool, style Z, for installation of stainless steel shield termination band EN 3660-033, to cable outlet accessories - Product standard 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 12217-3  

2013.04.20 	Small craft - Stability and buoyancy assessment and categorization - Part 3 : boats of hull length less than 6 m 
AFNOR NF EN 45545-3  

2013.04.20 	Railway applications - Fire protection on railway vehicles - Part 3 : fire resistance requirements for fire barriers 
AFNOR NF M88-121  

2013.04.20 	Tanks for transport of dangerous liquid goods with design pressure not exceeding 50 kPa - Single unloading valves 
AFNOR NF ISO 6588-1  

2013.04.20 	Paper, board and pulps - Determination of pH of aqueous extracts - Part 1 : cold extraction 
AFNOR NF EN 14052/IN1  

2013.04.20 	High performance industrial helmets 
AFNOR NF EN 3660-027  

2013.04.20 	Aerospace series - Cable outlet accessories for circular and rectangular electrical and optical connectors - Part 027 : cable outlet, style A, 45, unsealed, with cable tie strain relief for EN 3646 - Product standard 
AFNOR NF EN 228  

2013.04.20 	Automotive fuels - Unleaded petroleum - Requirements and test methods 
AFNOR NF EN 45545-7  

2013.04.20 	Railway applications - Fire protection on railway vehicles - Part 7 : fire safety requirements on flammable liquid and flammable gas installations 
AFNOR NF EN 16445  

2013.04.20 	Ventilation for buildings - Air Diffusion - Aerodynamic testing and rating for mixed flow application : non-isothermal procedure for cold jet 
AFNOR NF ISO 1832  

2013.04.20 	Indexable inserts for cutting tools - Designation 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 12217-2  

2013.04.20 	Small craft - Stability and buoyancy assessment and categorization - Part 2 : sailing boats of hull length greater than or equal to 6 m 
AFNOR NF EN 12697-46  

2013.04.20 	Bituminous mixtures - Test methods for hot mix asphalt - Part 46 : low temperature -----ing and properties by uniaxial tension tests 
AFNOR NF EN 45545-2  

2013.04.20 	Railway applications - Fire protection on railway vehicles - Part 2 : requirements for fire behavior of materials and components 
AFNOR NF EN 14052+A1  

2013.04.20 	High performance industrial helmets 
AFNOR NF B54-040/A1  

2013.04.20 	Wood profiles for floor decking - Specifications 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 4892-2  

2013.04.20 	Plastics - Methods of exposure to laboratory light sources - Part 2 : xenon-arc lamps 
AFNOR NF P84-500  

2013.04.20 	Geomembranes - Dictionary of terms dealing with geomembranes 
AFNOR NF EN 45545-6  

2013.04.20 	Railway applications - Fire protection on railway vehicles - Part 6 : fire control and management systems 
AFNOR NF ISO 6588-2  

2013.04.20 	Paper, board and pulps - Determination of pH of aqueous extracts - Part 2 : hot extraction 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 12217-1  

2013.04.20 	Small craft - Stability and buoyancy assessment and categorization - Part 1 : non-sailing boats of hull length greater than or equal to 6 m 
AFNOR NF EN 45545-4  

2013.04.20 	Railway applications - Fire protection on railway vehicles - Part 4 : fire safety requirements for rolling stock design 
AFNOR NF EN 3660-025  

2013.04.20 	Aerospace series - Cable outlet accessories for circular and rectangular electrical and optical connectors - Part 025 : cable outlet, style A, straight, unsealed, with cable tie strain relief for EN 3646 - Product standard 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 16180  

2013.04.20 	Small craft - Navigation lights - Installation, placement and visibility 
AFNOR NF ISO 13444  

2013.04.20 	Technical product documentation (TPD) - Dimensioning and indication of knurling 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 472  

2013.04.20 	Plastics - Vocabulary 
AFNOR NF B52-001-2/A1  

2013.04.20 	Regulations governing the use of timber in structures - Visual classification for the use of french softwood and hardwood species in structure - Part 2 : alternative method for massive wood used for manufacturing glued laminated timber BLC and glued solid timber BMR 
ISO FDIS 3166-1  

2013.04.19 	Codes for the representation of names of countries and their subdivisions - Part 1: Country codes 
SAI AS/NZS 8811.1 

2013.04.19 	Methods of testing infant products Method 1: Sleep surfaces-Test for firmness 
ISO FDIS 3166-2  

2013.04.19 	Codes for the representation of names of countries and their subdivisions - Part 2: Country subdivision code 
SAI AS/NZS 60884.1 

2013.04.19 	Plugs and socket-outlets for household and similar purposes Part 1: General requirements 
SAI AS 3533.4.2 

2013.04.19 	Amusement rides and devices Part 4.2: Specific requirements-Contained play facilities 
EASA TCDS BA.017 

2013.04.19 	Type Certificate Data Sheet - BAL&#211;NY KUB&#205;ČEK spol. s r.o.  BB-S - Issue 14 


*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

----------


## STD manager

*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

EASA PART-145 COA VAL-CAN 

2013.04.19 	Certification Organisation Approvals - Foreign EASA Part-145 Valid Approvals For Organisations Located In Canada 
EASA PART-145 COA VAL-NB 

2013.04.19 	Certification Organisation Approvals - Foreign EASA Part-145 Valid Approvals List Of Non-Bilateral EASA Part-145 Approved Organisations 
EASA PART-145 COA NOT VAL-NB 

2013.04.19 	Certification Organisation Approvals - Foreign EASA Part-145 Not Valid Approvals List Of Non-Bilateral EASA Part-145 Approved Organisations 
EASA PART-147 COA VAL-NB 

2013.04.19 	Certification Organisation Approvals - Foreign EASA Part-147 Valid Approvals List Of Non-Bilateral EASA Part-147 Approved Organisations 
EASA PART-147 COA NOT VAL-NB 

2013.04.19 	Certification Organisation Approvals - Foreign EASA Part-147 Not Valid Approvals List Of Non-Bilateral EASA Part-147 Approved Organisations 
EASA PART-145 COA NOT VAL-CAN 

2013.04.19 	Certification Organisation Approvals - Foreign EASA Part-145 Not Valid Approvals For Organisations Located In Canada 
EASA PART-145 COA NOT INV/SUSP-CAN 

2013.04.19 	Certification Organisation Approvals - Foreign EASA Part-145 Not Invalid/Suspended Approvals For Organisations Located In Canada 
EASA PART-145 COA INV/SUSP-US 

2013.04.19 	Certification Organisation Approvals - Foreign EASA Part-145 Invalid/Suspended Approvals For Organisations Located In The United States 
EASA PART-145 COA NOT VAL-US 

2013.04.19 	Certification Organisation Approvals - Foreign EASA Part-145 Not Valid Approvals For Organisations Located In The United States 
ITU-T T.38 NOTE 

2013.04.19 	Procedures for real-time Group 3 facsimile communication over IP networks - Study Group 16 
EASA PART-145 COA VAL-US 

2013.04.19 	Certification Organisation Approvals - Foreign EASA Part-145 Valid Approvals For Organisations Located In The United States 
FAA 78 FR 23626A 

2013.04.19 	Agency Information Collection Activities; Requests For Comments; Clearance Of Renewed Approval Of Information Collection: Report Of Inspections Required By Airworthiness Directives 
FAA 78 FR 23627A 

2013.04.19 	Agency Information Collection Activities: Requests For Comments; Clearance Of Renewed Approval Of Information Collection: Certification Of Aircraft And Airmen For The Operation Of Light-Sport Aircraft 
FAA 78 FR 23628A 

2013.04.19 	Agency Information Collection Activities; Requests For Comments; Clearance Of Renewed Approval Of Information Collection: Bird/Other Wildlife Strike Report 
FAA 78 FR 23626 

2013.04.19 	Agency Information Collection Activities; Requests For Comments; Clearance Of Renewed Approval Of Information Collection: Automatic Dependent Surveillance-Broadcast (ADS-B) Out Performance Requirements To Support Air Traffic Control (ATC) Service 
FAA 78 FR 23627 

2013.04.19 	Agency Information Collection Activities: Requests For Comments; Clearance Of Renewed Approval Of Information Collection: Fractional Aircraft Ownership Programs 
FAA 78 FR 23628 

2013.04.19 	Agency Information Collection Activities; Requests For Comments; Clearance Of Renewed Approval Of Information Collection: Aircraft Noise Certification Documents For International Operations 
FAA 78 FR 23629 

2013.04.19 	Office Of Commercial Space Transportation; Notice Of Availability And Request For Comment On The Draft Environmental Impact Statement For The SpaceX Texas Launch Site 
UL 60730-2-10 BULLETIN 

2013.04.19 	UL Standard for Safety Automatic Electrical Controls for Household and Similar Use; Part 2: Particular Requirements for Motor Starting Relays - COMMENTS DUE: June 18, 2013 
ISO FDIS 14031 

2013.04.18 	Environmental management - Environmental performance evaluation - Guidelines 
ISO DIS 16960 

2013.04.18 	Natural gas - Determination of sulfur compounds - Determination of total sulfur by oxidative microcoulometry method 
ISO FDIS 13015 

2013.04.18 	Woven fabrics - Distortion - Determination of skew and bow 
SAI AS ISO 12647.3 

2013.04.18 	Graphic technology-Process control for the production of half-tone colour separations, proofs and production prints Part 3: Coldset offset lithography on newsprint 
OPNAV NOTE 5400 13U102242 

2013.04.18 	(SER DNS-33/13U102242) DISESTABLISHMENT OF COMMANDER, MIDDLE EAST FORCE 
NASA NPR 7123.1 REV B 

2013.04.18 	NASA Systems Engineering Processes and Requirements 
UNI UNI EN ISO 14910-1 

2013.04.18 	Plastics - Thermoplastic polyester /ester and polyether/ester elastomers for moulding and extrusion - Part 1: Designation system and basis for specifications 
UNI UNI EN 502 

2013.04.18 	Roofing products from metal sheet - Specification for fully supported roofing products of stainless steel sheet 
UNI UNI EN ISO 5840-3 

2013.04.18 	Cardiovascular implants - Cardiac valve prostheses - Part 3: Heart valve substitutes implanted by transcatheter techniques 
EASA PAD 13-056 

2013.04.18 	ATA 72 - Engine  Crankcase Assembly Opening  Sealing - Comment Period Expires May 16, 2013 
FAA 78 FR 23329A 

2013.04.18 	Notice Of Release From Federal Surplus Property And Grant Assurance Obligations At Oroville Municipal Airport (OVE), Oroville, California 
EASA AD 2013-0096 

2013.04.18 	ATA 72 - Engine  Intermediate Pressure Turbine Blades  Inspection 
UNI UNI EN 567 

2013.04.18 	Mountaineering equipment - Rope clamps - Safety requirements and test methods 
UNI UNI EN 16345 

2013.04.18 	Bitumen and bituminous binders - Determination of efflux time of bituminous emulsions using the Redwood No. II Viscometer 
UNI UNI EN ISO 11269-2 

2013.04.18 	Soil quality - Determination of the effects of pollutants on soil flora - Part 2: Effects of contaminated soil on the emergence and early growth of higher plants 
UNI UNI EN ISO 25745-1 

2013.04.18 	Energy performance of lifts, escalators and moving walks - Part 1: Energy measurement and verification 
UNI UNI EN 335 

2013.04.18 	Durability of wood and wood-based products - Use classes: definitions, application to solid wood and wood-based products 
UNI UNI EN 1047-2 

2013.04.18 	Secure storage units - Classification and methods of test for resistance to fire - Part 2: Data rooms and data container 
UNI UNI EN ISO 14798 

2013.04.18 	Lifts (elevators), escalators and moving walks - Risk assessment and reduction methodology 
UNI UNI EN 16153 

2013.04.18 	Light transmitting flat multiwall polycarbonate (PC) sheets for internal and external use in roofs, walls and ceilings - Requirements and test methods 
UNI UNI EN 480-15 

2013.04.18 	Admixtures for concrete, mortar and grout - Test methods - Part 15: Reference concrete and method for testing viscosity modifying admixtures 
UNI UNI EN 1910 

2013.04.18 	Wood flooring and wood panelling and cladding - Determination of dimensional stability 
UNI UNI EN 16292 

2013.04.18 	Glass packaging - Screw finishes - Depressed threads 
ISO DIS 16198 

2013.04.18 	Soil quality - Plant-based biotest to assess the environmental bioavailability of trace elements to plants 
UNI UNI EN 1609 

2013.04.18 	Thermal insulating products for building applications - Determination of short term water absorption by partial immersion 
UNI EC 1-2013 UNI EN 10250-1  

2013.04.18 	Open die steel forgings for general engineering purposes - General requirements 
UNI UNI EN 12087 

2013.04.18 	Thermal insulating products for building applications - Determination of long term water absorption by immersion 
UNI UNI EN 16291-1 

2013.04.18 	Glass packaging - Screw finishes for pressure capsules - Part 1: Returnable glass MCA 2 finish 
UNI UNI EN ISO 21179 

2013.04.18 	Light conveyor belts - Determination of the electrostatic field generated by a running light conveyor belt 
UNI UNI EN 13877-1 

2013.04.18 	Concrete pavements - Part 1: Materials 
FAA 78 FR 23329 

2013.04.18 	Aircraft Access To SWIM Working Group Meeting 
UNI UNI/TS 11325-2  

2013.04.18 	Pressure equipment - Putting into service and use of pressure equipment and assemblies - Part 2: Assessment procedure of fitness for service of pressure equipment working under creep conditions 
UKCAA IN-2013/058 

2013.04.18 	Information Notice - UL 722  Extended Operational Hours 
UNI UNI EN ISO 105-E02 

2013.04.18 	Textiles - Tests for colour fastness - Part E02: Colour fastness to sea water 
UNI UNI EN 12088 

2013.04.18 	Thermal insulating products for building applications - Determination of long term water absorption by diffusion 
UNI UNI/TS 11325-4  

2013.04.18 	Pressure equipment - Putting into service and use of pressure equipment and assemblies - Part 4: Operational methods for the integrity assessment of pressure equipment working under creep conditions related to the assessment procedure of the UNI/TS 11325-2 
UNI UNI CEN/TS 81-76 

2013.04.18 	Safety rules for the construction and installation of lifts - Particular applications for passengers and goods passenger lifts - Part 76: Evacuation of disabled persons using lifts 
UNI UNI EN 1603 

2013.04.18 	Thermal insulating products for building applications - Determination of dimensional stability under constant normal laboratory conditions (23 C/ 50 % relative humidity) 
FAA MMEL DA-7X 

2013.04.18 	Master Minimum Equipment List Dassault Aviation DA-7X (Falcon 7X) - Revision 6 
UNI UNI EN ISO 105-E04 

2013.04.18 	Textiles - Tests for colour fastness - Part E04: Colour fastness to perspiration 
UNI UNI EN 13877-2 

2013.04.18 	Concrete pavements - Part 2: Functional requirements for concrete pavements 
UNI EC 1-2013 UNI 11023  

2013.04.18 	Self loading mobile mixers - Safety requirements 
ISO DIS 13927 

2013.04.18 	Plastics - Simple heat release test using a conical radiant heater and a thermopile detector 
UNI UNI EN 16210 

2013.04.18 	Transportation loads - Measurement and evaluation of climatic and other loads - Data acquisition and general requirements for measuring equipment 
UNI UNI EN 13442 

2013.04.18 	Wood flooring and wood panelling and cladding - Determination of the resistance to chemical agents 
UNI UNI EN 16291-2 

2013.04.18 	Glass packaging - Screw finishes for pressure capsules - Part 2: One way glass MCA 2 finish 
UNI UNI EN 16293 

2013.04.18 	Packaging - Glass Packaging - Deep BVS finishes for still wines 
UNI UNI EN ISO 14910-2 

2013.04.18 	Plastics - Thermoplastic polyester/ester and polyether/ester elastomers for moulding and extrusion - Part 2: Preparation of test specimens and determination of properties 
UNI UNI EN 505 

2013.04.18 	Roofing products from metal sheet - Specification for fully supported roofing products of steel sheet 
UNI UNI EN ISO 20795-2 

2013.04.18 	Dentistry - Base polymers - Part 2: Orthodontic base polymers 
UNI UNI EN 16139 

2013.04.18 	Furniture - Strength, durability and safety - Requirements for non-domestic seating 
UNI UNI EN 14678-1 

2013.04.18 	LPG equipment and accessories - Construction and performance of LPG equipment for automotive filling stations - Part 1: Dispensers 
UNI UNI EN 12086 

2013.04.18 	Thermal insulating products for building applications - Determination of water vapour transmission properties 
UNI UNI EN ISO 23611-5 

2013.04.18 	Soil quality - Sampling of soil invertebrates - Part 5: Sampling and extraction of soil macro-invertebrates 
UNI UNI EN 14066 

2013.04.18 	Natural stone test methods - Determination of resistance to ageing by thermal shock 
UNI UNI 11488  

2013.04.18 	Cultural heritage - Guide lines for the classification, the identification of the composition and the evaluation of the performance characteristics of the restoration mortars 
UNI UNI EN 71-4 

2013.04.18 	Safety of toys - Part 4: Experimental sets for chemistry and related activities 
UNI UNI EN ISO 105-E01 

2013.04.18 	Textiles - Tests for colour fastness - Part E01: Colour fastness to water 
UNI UNI EN ISO 15527 

2013.04.18 	Plastics - Compression-moulded sheets of polyethylene (PE-UHMW, PE-HD) - Requirements and test methods 
UNI UNI EN ISO 11890-2 

2013.04.18 	Paints and varnishes - Determination of volatile organic compound (VOC) content - Part 2: Gas-chromatographic method 
UNI UNI EN 16289 

2013.04.18 	Glass packaging - Screw finishes for pressure capsules - MCA 7,5 RF finish 
UKCAA FORM SRG 1136 

2013.04.18 	Application To Change The Competent Authority For Issue Of Pilots Licence Or Associated Ratings Or Certificate To The United ------- From Another EASA Member State - Issue 8 
UNI UNI/TS 11487  

2013.04.18 	Heat pump geothermal systems - Installation requirements for direct expansion systems 
UNI UNI CEN/TR 15993 

2013.04.18 	Automotive fuels - Ethanol (E85) automotive fuel - Background to the parameters required and their respective limits and determination 
UNI UNI EN 12159 

2013.04.18 	Builders hoists for persons and materials with vertically guided cages 
ISO DIS 3385.2 

2013.04.18 	Flexible cellular polymeric materials - Determination of fatigue by constant-load pounding 
ISO DIS 16571.2 

2013.04.18 	Systems for evacuation of plume generated by medical devices 
DODD 5505.08 

2013.04.17 	Military Criminal Investigative Organizations (MCIO) and Other DoD Law Enforcement Organizations Investigations of Adult, Private, Consensual ---ual Misconduct 
BSI 13/30282961 DC 

2013.04.17 	Draft BS CISPR 15 ED 8.0/A1 Limits and methods of measurement of radio disturbance characteristics of electrical lighting and similar equipment - Amendment 1 
ASHRAE 90.1-2010 SI ERTA 

2013.04.17 	Energy Standard for Buildings Except Low-Rise Residential Buildings 
ASHRAE 62.2 ERTA 

2013.04.17 	Ventilation and Acceptable Indoor Air Quality in Low-Rise Residential Buildings 
ASHRAE 90.1-2010 I-P ERTA 

2013.04.17 	Energy Standard for Buildings Except Low-Rise Residential Buildings 
EASA AD 2006-0265-CN 

2013.04.17 	ATA 34 - Cancelled: Navigation Systems  Mode S And C Transponders  Check 
BSI 13/30283149 DC 

2013.04.17 	Draft BS EN 9104-002 Requirements for Oversight of Aerospace Quality Management System Registration/Certification Programs 
EASA SIB 2011-15R1 

2013.04.17 	Safety Information Bulletin - Mode S And Mode C Transponder Systems: Ground Testing 
BSI BIP 0134 

2013.04.17 	IT Service Management Collection - To Purchase Call 1-800-854-7179 USA/Canada or 303-397-7956 Worldwide 
FAA AD 2013-03-22 

2013.04.17 	To Prevent Inadequate Fire Protection In The Cargo Compartment And Consequent Uncontrolled Fire 
BSI 13/30271797 DC 

2013.04.17 	Draft BS EN 61534-1+A1 Powertrack systems Part 1: General requirements Amendment 1 
BSI 13/30277795 DC 

2013.04.17 	Draft BS EN ISO 17892-1 Geotechnical investigation and testing - Laboratory testing of soil Part 1: Determination of water content (conversion of CEN ISO TS 17892-1 into EN) 
UKCAA SN-2013/008 

2013.04.17 	Safety Notice - Minimising The Use Of Memory Buffers In Recording Hardware To Reduce The Possibility Of Data Loss 
FAA AD 2013-04-14 

2013.04.17 	To Detect And Prevent Unwanted Movement Of A Pilot Or Co-Pilot Seat In The Horizontal Direction 


*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

----------


## STD manager

*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

FAA 78 FR 22940 

2013.04.17 	Notice Of Intent To Rule On Request To Lease Airport Property For Non-Aeronautical Purpose At The Bradford Regional Airport, Lewis Run, PA 
FAA AD 2013-NM-009 

2013.04.17 	To Prevent Pitot Static Tubing From Becoming Blocked By Water 
FAA AD 2011-NM-170 

2013.04.17 	To Prevent An Uncommanded Thrust Reverser Deployment During Takeoff Or In-Flight Resulting In Decreased Airplane Control And Performance, Possible Runway Excursions, And Failure To Climb 
TC AD CF-2013-11 

2013.04.17 	-----ing Of The Wing Lower Spar And Wing Lower Skin 
EASA AMC & GM PART ORA 

2013.04.16 	Acceptable Means of Compliance (AMC) and Guidance Material (GM) to Part-ORA - Incorporates Decision 2013/008/R: April 16, 2013 
EASA AMC & GM PART ORA EXP NOTE 

2013.04.16 	Explanatory Note 
BSI 13/30283052 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-9 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 9: Alarms & conditions 
BSI 13/30283056 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-10 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 10: Programs 
BSI 13/30283048 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-8 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 8: Data Access 
BSI 13/30283064 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-13 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 13: Aggregates 
ASHRAE 135 ERTA 

2013.04.16 	A Data Communication Protocol for Building Automation and Control Networks 
BSI 13/30283060 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-11 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 11: Historical Access 
BSI 13/30283068 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-100 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 100: Device Interface 
BSI 13/30257183 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN ISO 19901-8 Petroleum and natural gas industries - Specific requirements for offshore structures Part 8: Marine soil Investigations 
ASHRAE 90.1-2010 SI INT 17 

2013.04.16 	Energy Standard for Buildings Except Low-Rise Residential Buildings 
ASHRAE 90.1-2010 I-P INT 17 

2013.04.16 	Energy Standard for Buildings Except Low-Rise Residential Buildings 
BSI 13/30283031 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-4 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 4: Services 
FAA 78 FR 22595A 

2013.04.16 	Public Notice For Waiver Of Aeronautical Land-Use Assurance 
BSI 13/30283035 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-5 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 5: Information Model 
BSI 13/30283040 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-6 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 6: Mappings 
BSI 13/30283044 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-7 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 7: Profiles 
FAA AD 2012-NM-184 

2013.04.16 	To Detect And Correct Fatigue -----ing In Certain Upper Chords Of The Upper Deck Floor Beam 
EASA AD 2012-0270R1 

2013.04.16 	ATA 28 - Fuel System  Tank Filler Cap and Receptacle  Inspection / Replacement 
EASA AD 2013-0095-E 

2013.04.16 	Emergency AD - ATA 67 - Rotor Flight Controls  Main/Tail Rotor Servo-Control Bearings  Inspection / Replacement 
FAA AD 2011-NM-161 

2013.04.16 	To Detect And Correct -----s In The Skin And/Or Bear Strap At The Forward Galley Service Doorway Hinge Cutouts 
FAA 78 FR 22414 

2013.04.16 	Amendment Of Class E Airspace; Reno, NV 
FAA 78 FR 22416 

2013.04.16 	Amendment Of Class E Airspace; St. Helena, CA 
FAA 78 FR 22413 

2013.04.16 	Amendment Of Class E Airspace; Omak, WA 
UKCAA ORS 4 NO. 959 

2013.04.16 	Procedures For The Operation Of Area Navigation Equipment In Precision Area Navigation (P-RNAV) Or RNAV-1 Designated Airspace Or Air Traffic Routes 
ISO 14443-2 DAM 5 

2013.04.16 	Identification cards - Contactless integrated circuit cards - Proximity cards - Part 2: Radio frequency power and signal interface AMENDMENT 5: Bit rates of 3fc/4, fc, 3fc/2 and 2fc from PCD to PICC 
FAA 78 FR 22415 

2013.04.16 	Amendment Of Class E Airspace; Astoria, OR 
FAA 78 FR 22417 

2013.04.16 	Modification Of Class E Airspace; Lakeview, OR 
FAA AD 2012-26-06 

2013.04.16 	To Prevent Fatigue -----ing, Failure From Static Overload, And Subsequent Loss Of Control Of The Helicopter 
BSI 13/30269918 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62489-1 Ed 1.0/A1 Amendment 1 - Electroacoustics - Audio-frequency induction loop systems for assisted hearing Part 1: Methods of measuring and specifying the performance of system components 
FAA 78 FR 22595 

2013.04.16 	Public Notice For Waiver Of Aeronautical Land-Use Assurance 
BSI 13/30277798 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN ISO 17892-2 testing - Laboratory testing of soil Part 2: Determination of bulk density 
MIL-DTL-21097/4G VALID NOTICE 1 

2013.04.16 	Connectors, Electrical, Printed Wiring Board Composite, Receptacle, Contact Spacing (.200) Alternate Dual Row, Type CR 
BSI BS EN 61169-51 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 61169-51 Ed.1 Radio-frequency connectors - Part 51: Sectional specifications RF coaxial connectors with inner diameter of outer conductors 13.5 mm with bayonet lock characteristics impedamce 50 Ohm (type QLI) 
BSI 13/30282677 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 61669 Ed.2 Electroacoustics - Measurement of real-ear acoustical performance characteristics of hearing aids 
BSI BS EN 62541-1 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-1 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 1: Overview and Conepts 
BSI 13/30271473 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 80601-2-58 Medical electrical equipment Part 2-58: Particular requirements for the basic safety and essential performance of lens removal devices and vitrectomy devices for ophthalmic surgery 
BSI 13/30282681 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 61169-48 Ed.1 Radio-frequency connectors - Part 48: Sectional specification for BMP Series Blind mating R.F. coaxial connectors 
MIL-DTL-21097/5G VALID NOTICE 1 

2013.04.16 	Connectors, Electrical, Printed Wiring Board Male Adapter, Contact Spacing (.200) Alternate Dual Row, Type CS 
MIL-DTL-32276 VALID NOTICE 1 

2013.04.16 	Charge, Propelling, M204/M235/M236 
FAA AD 2012-NM-032 

2013.04.16 	To Prevent Autopilot Engagement Under Unreliable Airspeed Conditions 
BSI BS EN 62541-2 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-2 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 2: Security Model 
BSI BS EN 62541-3 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-3 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 3: Address Space Model 
MIL-DTL-55302/27K VALID NOTICE 1 

2013.04.16 	Connectors, Printed Circuit Subassembly and Accessories: Receptacle, 30 thru 140 Contact Positions, for Printed Wiring Boards (.100 Sq. Grid) 
ISO 15118-1 

2013.04.15 	Road vehicles - Vehicle to grid communication interface - Part 1: General information and use-case definition - First Edition 
ISO 11119-3 

2013.04.15 	Gas cylinders - Refillable composite gas cylinders and tubes Part 3: Fully wrapped fibre reinforced composite gas cylinders and tubes up to 450L with non-load-sharing metallic or non-metallic liners - Second Edition 
QPL-TT-P-28-QPD 

2013.04.15 	Paint, Aluminum, Heat Resisting (1200 Deg. F) 
QPL-32033-QPD 

2013.04.15 	LUBRICATING OIL, GENERAL PURPOSE, PRESERVATIVE (WATER-DISPLACING, LOW TEMPERATURE) 
ISO 10377 

2013.04.15 	Consumer product safety  Guidelines for suppliers - First edition; Includes Additional Content 
ISO 23005-3 

2013.04.15 	Information technology - Media context and control - Part 3: Sensory information - Second Edition 
QPL-81294-QPD 

2013.04.15 	REMOVER, PAINT, EPOXY, POLYSULFIDE, AND POLYURETHANE SYSTEMS 
QPL-AS81935-QPD 

2013.04.15 	Bearings, Plain, Rod End, Self-Aligning, Self-Lubricating 
ISO 3534-3  

2013.04.15 	Statistics - Vocabulary and Symbols - Part 3: Design of Experiments - Third Edition 
QPL-24667-QPD 

2013.04.15 	Coating System, Non-Skid, for Roll or Spray Application 
ISO 10646 AMD 1 

2013.04.15 	Information technology - Universal Coded Character Set (UCS) - AMENDMENT 1: Linear A, Palmyrene, Manichaean, Khojki, Khudawadi, Bassa Vah, Duployan, and other characters - Third Edition 
ISO 15444-1 AMD 4 

2013.04.15 	Information technology - JPEG 2000 image coding system: Core coding system AMENDMENT 4: Guidelines for digital cinema applications - Second Edition 
SNZ AS/NZS CISPR 14.2 

2013.04.15 	Electromagnetic compatibility  Requirements for household appliances, electric tools and similar apparatus Part 2: Immunity  Product family standard 
ISO 24276 AMD 1 

2013.04.15 	Produits alimentaires - Mthodes danalyse pour la dtection des organismes gntiquement modifis et des produits drivs - Exigences gnrales et dfinitions AMENDMENT 1 - Premire dition 
ISO 10393 

2013.04.15 	Consumer product recall - Guidelines for suppliers - First Edition 
QPL-7115-QPD 

2013.04.15 	Converters, Aircraft, General Specification for 
QPL-TT-R-248-QPD 

2013.04.15 	Remover, Paint and Lacquer, Solvent Type 
ISO 75-1 

2013.04.15 	Plastics - Determination of temperature of deflection under load - Part 1: General test method - Third Edition 
ISO 75-2 

2013.04.15 	Plastics - Determination of temperature of deflection under load - Part 2: Plastics and ebonite - Third Edition 
DS DS/ISO 7870-2 

2013.04.15 	Control charts - Part 2: Shewhart control charts 
BSI 13/30282237 DC 

2013.04.15 	Draft BS EN 60534-8-4 Ed 3.0 Industrial-process control valves Part 8-4: Noise considerations - Prediction of noise generated by hydrodynamic flow 
IEEE N42.42 

2013.04.15 	Data Format for Radiation Detectors Used for Homeland Security 
ISO 23833 

2013.04.15 	Microbeam analysis - Electron probe microanalysis (EPMA) - Vocabulary - Second Edition 
ISO ISO/ASTM 51702 

2013.04.15 	Practice for dosimetry in a gamma facility for radiation processing - Third Edition 


ISO ISO/ASTM 51631 

2013.04.15 	Practice for use of calorimetric dosimetry systems for electron beam dose measurements and routine dosimetry system calibration - Third Edition 
ISO 13856-2 

2013.04.15 	Safety of machinery - Pressure-sensitive protective devices - Part 2: General principles for design and testing of pressure-sensitive edges and pressure-sensitive bars - Second Edition 
BSI 13/30238570 DC 

2013.04.15 	Draft BS ISO 16533 Textiles - Measurement of exothermic and endothermic properties of textiles under humidity change 
BSI 13/30241689 DC 

2013.04.15 	Draft BS ISO 16063-16 Methods for the calibration of vibration and shock transducers Part 16: Calibration by Earth's gravitation 
BSI 13/30255423 DC 

2013.04.15 	Draft BS ISO/IEC 14496-16/AMD2 Information technology -- Coding of audio-visual objects Part 16: Animation Framework eXtension (AFX) -- AMENDMENT 2: Multi-resolution 3D mesh compression 
BSI 13/30269760 DC 

2013.04.15 	Draft BS ISO 4250-2 Earth-mover tyres and rims Part 2: Loads and inflation pressures 
BSI 13/30269763 DC 

2013.04.15 	Draft BS ISO 4250-1 Earth-mover tyres and rims Part 1: Tyre designation and dimensions 
ISO TR 29181-3 

2013.04.15 	Information technology - Future Network - Problem statement and requirements - Part 3: Switching and routing - First Edition 
ISO TR 29181-6 

2013.04.15 	Information technology - Future Network - Problem statement and requirements - Part 6: Media transport - First Edition 
ISO TR 29181-7 

2013.04.15 	Information technology - Future Network - Problem statement and requirements - Part 7: Service composition - First Edition 
ISO 10918-6 

2013.04.15 	Information technology - Digital compression and coding of continuoustone still images: Application to printing systems - First Edition 
FAA AD 2013-04-06 

2013.04.15 	To Prevent An Uncommanded Landing Gear Retraction 
EASA AD 2013-0094 

2013.04.15 	ATA 71 - Power Plant  Upper Aft Mount Bolts  Inspection / Repair 
ISO 23833  

2013.04.15 	Analyse par microfaisceaux - Analyse par microsonde lectronique (microsonde de Castaing) - Vocabulaire - Deuxime dition 
FAA AD 2013-05-02 

2013.04.15 	To Detect And Correct -----ing In The Hinge Bearing Lugs Of The Horizontal Stabilizer Center Section Ribs 
FAA AD 2013-03-06 

2013.04.15 	To Ensure That The Flightcrew Applies The Appropriate Operational Procedures In The Event Of An Erroneous Indication Of The Radio Altimeter 
ISO ISO/ASTM 51261 

2013.04.15 	Practice for calibration of routine dosimetry systems for radiation processing - Second Edition 
EASA PAD 13-055 

2013.04.15 	ATA 53 - Fuselage  Rivets At Frames C18 BIS And C19  Inspection / Replacement - Comment Period Expires April 29, 2013 
EASA AD 2013-0092 

2013.04.15 	ATA 57 - Wings  Inner Rear Spar Upper Build Slot  Inspection / Modification 
EASA TCDSN IM.A.115 

2013.04.15 	Type-Certificate Data Sheet For Noise - Boeing Company - 787 - Issue 5 
EASA TCDS A.513 

2013.04.15 	Type-Certificate Data Sheet - Diamond Aircraft Industries GmbH - DA 42 M - Issue 16 
ISO 6106 

2013.04.15 	Abrasive products - Checking the grain size of superabrasives - Third Edition 
FAA AD 2010-SW-081 

2013.04.15 	To Prevent Loss Of The Boom And Attached Loads, And Subsequent Loss Of Helicopter Control 
FAA AD 2012-NM-089 

2013.04.15 	To Prevent Fatigue -----ing In Primary Strut Structure And Consequent Reduced Structural Integrity Of The Strut 
EASA NPA 06/2013 

2013.04.15 	Approval Requirements For Air-Ground Data Link And ADS-B In Support Of Interoperability Requirements And Miscellaneous Improvement To AMC 20 - Comment Period Expires July 15, 2013 
EASA AD 2013-0093 CORRECTION 

2013.04.15 	ATA 52 - Doors  Sliding Door Star Support  Modification - Correction: 17 April 2013 
BSI 13/30274153 DC 

2013.04.15 	Draft BS ISO/IEC 14496-3:2009/Amd 4 Information technology - Coding of audio-visual objects Part 3: Audio - Amendment 4 
ISO 13165-1 

2013.04.15 	Water quality - Radium-226 - Part 1: Test method using liquid scintillation counting - First Edition 


*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## STD manager

*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

FAA 78 FR 22940 

2013.04.17 	Notice Of Intent To Rule On Request To Lease Airport Property For Non-Aeronautical Purpose At The Bradford Regional Airport, Lewis Run, PA 
FAA AD 2013-NM-009 

2013.04.17 	To Prevent Pitot Static Tubing From Becoming Blocked By Water 
FAA AD 2011-NM-170 

2013.04.17 	To Prevent An Uncommanded Thrust Reverser Deployment During Takeoff Or In-Flight Resulting In Decreased Airplane Control And Performance, Possible Runway Excursions, And Failure To Climb 
TC AD CF-2013-11 

2013.04.17 	-----ing Of The Wing Lower Spar And Wing Lower Skin 
EASA AMC & GM PART ORA 

2013.04.16 	Acceptable Means of Compliance (AMC) and Guidance Material (GM) to Part-ORA - Incorporates Decision 2013/008/R: April 16, 2013 
EASA AMC & GM PART ORA EXP NOTE 

2013.04.16 	Explanatory Note 
BSI 13/30283052 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-9 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 9: Alarms & conditions 
BSI 13/30283056 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-10 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 10: Programs 
BSI 13/30283048 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-8 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 8: Data Access 
BSI 13/30283064 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-13 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 13: Aggregates 
ASHRAE 135 ERTA 

2013.04.16 	A Data Communication Protocol for Building Automation and Control Networks 
BSI 13/30283060 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-11 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 11: Historical Access 
BSI 13/30283068 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-100 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 100: Device Interface 
BSI 13/30257183 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN ISO 19901-8 Petroleum and natural gas industries - Specific requirements for offshore structures Part 8: Marine soil Investigations 
ASHRAE 90.1-2010 SI INT 17 

2013.04.16 	Energy Standard for Buildings Except Low-Rise Residential Buildings 
ASHRAE 90.1-2010 I-P INT 17 

2013.04.16 	Energy Standard for Buildings Except Low-Rise Residential Buildings 
BSI 13/30283031 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-4 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 4: Services 
FAA 78 FR 22595A 

2013.04.16 	Public Notice For Waiver Of Aeronautical Land-Use Assurance 
BSI 13/30283035 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-5 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 5: Information Model 
BSI 13/30283040 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-6 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 6: Mappings 
BSI 13/30283044 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-7 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 7: Profiles 
FAA AD 2012-NM-184 

2013.04.16 	To Detect And Correct Fatigue -----ing In Certain Upper Chords Of The Upper Deck Floor Beam 
EASA AD 2012-0270R1 

2013.04.16 	ATA 28 - Fuel System  Tank Filler Cap and Receptacle  Inspection / Replacement 
EASA AD 2013-0095-E 

2013.04.16 	Emergency AD - ATA 67 - Rotor Flight Controls  Main/Tail Rotor Servo-Control Bearings  Inspection / Replacement 
FAA AD 2011-NM-161 

2013.04.16 	To Detect And Correct -----s In The Skin And/Or Bear Strap At The Forward Galley Service Doorway Hinge Cutouts 
FAA 78 FR 22414 

2013.04.16 	Amendment Of Class E Airspace; Reno, NV 
FAA 78 FR 22416 

2013.04.16 	Amendment Of Class E Airspace; St. Helena, CA 
FAA 78 FR 22413 

2013.04.16 	Amendment Of Class E Airspace; Omak, WA 
UKCAA ORS 4 NO. 959 

2013.04.16 	Procedures For The Operation Of Area Navigation Equipment In Precision Area Navigation (P-RNAV) Or RNAV-1 Designated Airspace Or Air Traffic Routes 
ISO 14443-2 DAM 5 

2013.04.16 	Identification cards - Contactless integrated circuit cards - Proximity cards - Part 2: Radio frequency power and signal interface AMENDMENT 5: Bit rates of 3fc/4, fc, 3fc/2 and 2fc from PCD to PICC 
FAA 78 FR 22415 

2013.04.16 	Amendment Of Class E Airspace; Astoria, OR 
FAA 78 FR 22417 

2013.04.16 	Modification Of Class E Airspace; Lakeview, OR 
FAA AD 2012-26-06 

2013.04.16 	To Prevent Fatigue -----ing, Failure From Static Overload, And Subsequent Loss Of Control Of The Helicopter 
BSI 13/30269918 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62489-1 Ed 1.0/A1 Amendment 1 - Electroacoustics - Audio-frequency induction loop systems for assisted hearing Part 1: Methods of measuring and specifying the performance of system components 
FAA 78 FR 22595 

2013.04.16 	Public Notice For Waiver Of Aeronautical Land-Use Assurance 
BSI 13/30277798 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN ISO 17892-2 testing - Laboratory testing of soil Part 2: Determination of bulk density 
MIL-DTL-21097/4G VALID NOTICE 1 

2013.04.16 	Connectors, Electrical, Printed Wiring Board Composite, Receptacle, Contact Spacing (.200) Alternate Dual Row, Type CR 
BSI BS EN 61169-51 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 61169-51 Ed.1 Radio-frequency connectors - Part 51: Sectional specifications RF coaxial connectors with inner diameter of outer conductors 13.5 mm with bayonet lock characteristics impedamce 50 Ohm (type QLI) 
BSI 13/30282677 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 61669 Ed.2 Electroacoustics - Measurement of real-ear acoustical performance characteristics of hearing aids 
BSI BS EN 62541-1 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-1 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 1: Overview and Conepts 
BSI 13/30271473 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 80601-2-58 Medical electrical equipment Part 2-58: Particular requirements for the basic safety and essential performance of lens removal devices and vitrectomy devices for ophthalmic surgery 
BSI 13/30282681 DC 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 61169-48 Ed.1 Radio-frequency connectors - Part 48: Sectional specification for BMP Series Blind mating R.F. coaxial connectors 
MIL-DTL-21097/5G VALID NOTICE 1 

2013.04.16 	Connectors, Electrical, Printed Wiring Board Male Adapter, Contact Spacing (.200) Alternate Dual Row, Type CS 
MIL-DTL-32276 VALID NOTICE 1 

2013.04.16 	Charge, Propelling, M204/M235/M236 
FAA AD 2012-NM-032 

2013.04.16 	To Prevent Autopilot Engagement Under Unreliable Airspeed Conditions 
BSI BS EN 62541-2 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-2 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 2: Security Model 
BSI BS EN 62541-3 

2013.04.16 	Draft BS EN 62541-3 OPC Unified Architecture Specification Part 3: Address Space Model 
MIL-DTL-55302/27K VALID NOTICE 1 

2013.04.16 	Connectors, Printed Circuit Subassembly and Accessories: Receptacle, 30 thru 140 Contact Positions, for Printed Wiring Boards (.100 Sq. Grid) 
ISO 15118-1 

2013.04.15 	Road vehicles - Vehicle to grid communication interface - Part 1: General information and use-case definition - First Edition 
ISO 11119-3 

2013.04.15 	Gas cylinders - Refillable composite gas cylinders and tubes Part 3: Fully wrapped fibre reinforced composite gas cylinders and tubes up to 450L with non-load-sharing metallic or non-metallic liners - Second Edition 
QPL-TT-P-28-QPD 

2013.04.15 	Paint, Aluminum, Heat Resisting (1200 Deg. F) 
QPL-32033-QPD 

2013.04.15 	LUBRICATING OIL, GENERAL PURPOSE, PRESERVATIVE (WATER-DISPLACING, LOW TEMPERATURE) 
ISO 10377 

2013.04.15 	Consumer product safety  Guidelines for suppliers - First edition; Includes Additional Content 
ISO 23005-3 

2013.04.15 	Information technology - Media context and control - Part 3: Sensory information - Second Edition 
QPL-81294-QPD 

2013.04.15 	REMOVER, PAINT, EPOXY, POLYSULFIDE, AND POLYURETHANE SYSTEMS 
QPL-AS81935-QPD 

2013.04.15 	Bearings, Plain, Rod End, Self-Aligning, Self-Lubricating 
ISO 3534-3  

2013.04.15 	Statistics - Vocabulary and Symbols - Part 3: Design of Experiments - Third Edition 
QPL-24667-QPD 

2013.04.15 	Coating System, Non-Skid, for Roll or Spray Application 
ISO 10646 AMD 1 

2013.04.15 	Information technology - Universal Coded Character Set (UCS) - AMENDMENT 1: Linear A, Palmyrene, Manichaean, Khojki, Khudawadi, Bassa Vah, Duployan, and other characters - Third Edition 
ISO 15444-1 AMD 4 

2013.04.15 	Information technology - JPEG 2000 image coding system: Core coding system AMENDMENT 4: Guidelines for digital cinema applications - Second Edition 
SNZ AS/NZS CISPR 14.2 

2013.04.15 	Electromagnetic compatibility  Requirements for household appliances, electric tools and similar apparatus Part 2: Immunity  Product family standard 
ISO 24276 AMD 1 

2013.04.15 	Produits alimentaires - Mthodes danalyse pour la dtection des organismes gntiquement modifis et des produits drivs - Exigences gnrales et dfinitions AMENDMENT 1 - Premire dition 
ISO 10393 

2013.04.15 	Consumer product recall - Guidelines for suppliers - First Edition 
QPL-7115-QPD 

2013.04.15 	Converters, Aircraft, General Specification for 
QPL-TT-R-248-QPD 

2013.04.15 	Remover, Paint and Lacquer, Solvent Type 
ISO 75-1 

2013.04.15 	Plastics - Determination of temperature of deflection under load - Part 1: General test method - Third Edition 
ISO 75-2 

2013.04.15 	Plastics - Determination of temperature of deflection under load - Part 2: Plastics and ebonite - Third Edition 
DS DS/ISO 7870-2 

2013.04.15 	Control charts - Part 2: Shewhart control charts 
BSI 13/30282237 DC 

2013.04.15 	Draft BS EN 60534-8-4 Ed 3.0 Industrial-process control valves Part 8-4: Noise considerations - Prediction of noise generated by hydrodynamic flow 
IEEE N42.42 

2013.04.15 	Data Format for Radiation Detectors Used for Homeland Security 
ISO 23833 

2013.04.15 	Microbeam analysis - Electron probe microanalysis (EPMA) - Vocabulary - Second Edition 
ISO ISO/ASTM 51702 

2013.04.15 	Practice for dosimetry in a gamma facility for radiation processing - Third Edition 
ISO ISO/ASTM 51631 

2013.04.15 	Practice for use of calorimetric dosimetry systems for electron beam dose measurements and routine dosimetry system calibration - Third Edition 
ISO 13856-2 

2013.04.15 	Safety of machinery - Pressure-sensitive protective devices - Part 2: General principles for design and testing of pressure-sensitive edges and pressure-sensitive bars - Second Edition 
BSI 13/30238570 DC 

2013.04.15 	Draft BS ISO 16533 Textiles - Measurement of exothermic and endothermic properties of textiles under humidity change 
BSI 13/30241689 DC 

2013.04.15 	Draft BS ISO 16063-16 Methods for the calibration of vibration and shock transducers Part 16: Calibration by Earth's gravitation 
BSI 13/30255423 DC 

2013.04.15 	Draft BS ISO/IEC 14496-16/AMD2 Information technology -- Coding of audio-visual objects Part 16: Animation Framework eXtension (AFX) -- AMENDMENT 2: Multi-resolution 3D mesh compression 
BSI 13/30269760 DC 

2013.04.15 	Draft BS ISO 4250-2 Earth-mover tyres and rims Part 2: Loads and inflation pressures 
BSI 13/30269763 DC 

2013.04.15 	Draft BS ISO 4250-1 Earth-mover tyres and rims Part 1: Tyre designation and dimensions 
ISO TR 29181-3 

2013.04.15 	Information technology - Future Network - Problem statement and requirements - Part 3: Switching and routing - First Edition 
ISO TR 29181-6 

2013.04.15 	Information technology - Future Network - Problem statement and requirements - Part 6: Media transport - First Edition 
ISO TR 29181-7 

2013.04.15 	Information technology - Future Network - Problem statement and requirements - Part 7: Service composition - First Edition 
ISO 10918-6 

2013.04.15 	Information technology - Digital compression and coding of continuoustone still images: Application to printing systems - First Edition 
FAA AD 2013-04-06 

2013.04.15 	To Prevent An Uncommanded Landing Gear Retraction 
EASA AD 2013-0094 

2013.04.15 	ATA 71 - Power Plant  Upper Aft Mount Bolts  Inspection / Repair 
ISO 23833  

2013.04.15 	Analyse par microfaisceaux - Analyse par microsonde lectronique (microsonde de Castaing) - Vocabulaire - Deuxime dition 
FAA AD 2013-05-02 

2013.04.15 	To Detect And Correct -----ing In The Hinge Bearing Lugs Of The Horizontal Stabilizer Center Section Ribs 
FAA AD 2013-03-06 

2013.04.15 	To Ensure That The Flightcrew Applies The Appropriate Operational Procedures In The Event Of An Erroneous Indication Of The Radio Altimeter 
ISO ISO/ASTM 51261 

2013.04.15 	Practice for calibration of routine dosimetry systems for radiation processing - Second Edition 
EASA PAD 13-055 

2013.04.15 	ATA 53 - Fuselage  Rivets At Frames C18 BIS And C19  Inspection / Replacement - Comment Period Expires April 29, 2013 
EASA AD 2013-0092 

2013.04.15 	ATA 57 - Wings  Inner Rear Spar Upper Build Slot  Inspection / Modification 
EASA TCDSN IM.A.115 

2013.04.15 	Type-Certificate Data Sheet For Noise - Boeing Company - 787 - Issue 5 
EASA TCDS A.513 

2013.04.15 	Type-Certificate Data Sheet - Diamond Aircraft Industries GmbH - DA 42 M - Issue 16 
ISO 6106 

2013.04.15 	Abrasive products - Checking the grain size of superabrasives - Third Edition 
FAA AD 2010-SW-081 

2013.04.15 	To Prevent Loss Of The Boom And Attached Loads, And Subsequent Loss Of Helicopter Control 
FAA AD 2012-NM-089 

2013.04.15 	To Prevent Fatigue -----ing In Primary Strut Structure And Consequent Reduced Structural Integrity Of The Strut 
EASA NPA 06/2013 

2013.04.15 	Approval Requirements For Air-Ground Data Link And ADS-B In Support Of Interoperability Requirements And Miscellaneous Improvement To AMC 20 - Comment Period Expires July 15, 2013 
EASA AD 2013-0093 CORRECTION 

2013.04.15 	ATA 52 - Doors  Sliding Door Star Support  Modification - Correction: 17 April 2013 
BSI 13/30274153 DC 

2013.04.15 	Draft BS ISO/IEC 14496-3:2009/Amd 4 Information technology - Coding of audio-visual objects Part 3: Audio - Amendment 4 
ISO 13165-1 

2013.04.15 	Water quality - Radium-226 - Part 1: Test method using liquid scintillation counting - First Edition 


*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

----------


## STD manager

*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*


ISO 17180 

2013.04.15 	Animal feeding stuffs - Determination of lysine, methionine and threonine in commercial amino acid products and premixtures - First Edition 
ISO 25157 

2013.04.15 	Essential oil of rose, Chinese Kushui type (Rosa sertata  Rosa rugosa) - First Edition 
FAA AD 2012-SW-025 

2013.04.15 	To Prevent Failure Of The Float To Inflate, And Subsequent Loss Of Control Of The Helicopter During An Emergency Water Landing 
ISO 9284 

2013.04.15 	Abrasive grains - Test-sieving machines - Second Edition 
FAA TCDS 4H12 

2013.04.15 	Type Certificate Data Sheet No. 4H12 - Revision 31 
SAI AS/NZS CISPR 14.2 

2013.04.15 	Electromagnetic compatibility-Requirements for household appliances, electric tools and similar apparatus Part 2: Immunity-Product family standard 
ISO ISO/ASTM 51940 

2013.04.15 	Guide for dosimetry for sterile insects release programs - Third Edition 
ISO 18098 

2013.04.15 	Thermal insulating products for building equipment and industrial installations - Determination of the apparent density of preformed pipe insulation - First Edition 
ISO 9455-16 

2013.04.15 	Soft soldering fluxes - Test methods - Part 16: Flux efficacy test, wetting balance method - Second Edition 
ISO 7816-4 

2013.04.15 	Identification cards - Integrated circuit cards - Part 4: Organization, security and commands for interchange - Third Edition 
ISO 18099 

2013.04.15 	Thermal insulating products for building equipment and industrial installations - Determination of the coefficient of thermal expansion - First Edition 
ISO 307 AMD 1 

2013.04.15 	Plastics - Polyamides - Determination of viscosity number AMENDMENT 1: Corrections, and update to reference to JIS K 6920-2 - Fifth Edition 
ISO 6106  

2013.04.15 	Produits abrasifs - Vrification de la dimension des grains de superabrasifs - Troisime dition 
ISO TR 24014-3 

2013.04.15 	Public transport - Interoperable fare management system - Part 3: Complementary concepts to Part 1 for multi-application media - First Edition 
ISO ISO/ASTM 52116 

2013.04.15 	Practice for dosimetry for a self-contained dry-storage gamma irradiator - Second Edition 
ISO 15615 

2013.04.15 	Gas welding equipment - Acetylene manifold systems for welding, cutting and allied processes - Safety requirements in high-pressure devices - Second Edition 
FAA 78 FR 22189 

2013.04.15 	Establishment Of Area Navigation (RNAV) Routes; OR 
EASA NPA 05/2013 

2013.04.15 	Regular Update Of CS-LSA - Comment Period Expires 15 May 2013 
ISO 23000-12 AMD 3 

2013.04.15 	Information technology - Multimedia application format (MPEG-A) - Part 12: Interactive music application format AMENDMENT 3: Conformance and reference software and conformance - First Edition 
SSPC AB 1 

2013.04.15 	Mineral and Slag Abrasives 
UKCAA IN-2013/056 

2013.04.15 	Information Notice - Definition Of Contaminated Runway 
ISO 2982-2 

2013.04.15 	Rolling bearings - Accessories - Part 2: Dimensions for locknuts and locking devices - Third Edition 
EASA PAD 13-054 

2013.04.15 	ATA 57 - Wings  Wing Rib Feet  Modification - Comment Period Expires May 13, 2013 
EASA TCDSN IM.A.020 

2013.04.15 	Type-Certificate Data Sheet For Noise - Learjet Inc. - Model 45 - Issue 05 
ISO 22915-4 AMD 1 

2013.04.15 	Industrial trucks - Verification of stability - Part 4: Pallet stackers, double stackers and order-picking trucks with operator position elevating up to and including 1 200 mm lift height AMENDMENT 1 - First Edition 
DSCC-VID-V62/13607 

2013.04.15 	MICROCIRCUIT, LINEAR, 4.5-V TO 60-V WIDE INPUT SYNCHRONOUS PWM BUCK CONTROLLER, MONOLITHIC SILICON 
ISO 2982-1 

2013.04.15 	Roulements - Accessoires - Partie 1: Dimensions des manchons de serrage et de dmontage - Deuxime dition 
ISO 75-2  

2013.04.15 	Plastiques - Dtermination de la temprature de flchissement sous charge - Partie 2: Plastiques et bonite - Troisime dition 
ISO 5530-1  

2013.04.15 	Farines de bl tendre - Caractristiques physiques des ptes - Partie 1: Dtermination de labsorption deau et des caractristiques rhologiques au moyen du farinographe - Troisime dition 
ISO 5530-1 

2013.04.15 	Wheat flour - Physical characteristics of doughs - Part 1: Determination of water absorption and rheological properties using a farinograph - Third Edition 
FAA 78 FR 22190 

2013.04.15 	Modification Of Area Navigation (RNAV) Route T266; AK 
ISO 13856-1 

2013.04.15 	Safety of machinery - Pressure-sensitive protective devices - Part 1: General principles for design and testing of pressure-sensitive mats and pressure-sensitive floors - Second Edition 
ISO 21570 AMD 1  

2013.04.15 	Produits alimentaires - Mthodes danalyse pour la dtection des organismes gntiquement modifis et des produits drivs - Mthodes quantitatives bases sur lutilisation des acides nucliques AMENDEMENT 1 - Premire dition 
ISO 2982-1 

2013.04.15 	Rolling bearings - Accessories - Part 1: Dimensions for adapter sleeve assemblies and withdrawal sleeves - Second Edition 
ISO 22915-4 AMD 1  

2013.04.15 	Chariots industriels - Vrification de la stabilit - Partie 4: Chariots  fourche recouvrante, chariots prparateurs de commandes avec un poste de loprateur ayant une hauteur de leve infrieure ou gale  1 200 mm et chariots  double fourche AMENDEMENT 1 - Premire dition 
ISO 307 AMD 1  

2013.04.15 	Plastiques - Polyamides - Dtermination de lindice de viscosit AMENDEMENT 1: Corrections, et mise  jour de la rfrence  la norme JIS K 6920-2 - Cinquime &#201;dition 
FAA MMEL MD-11/MD-11F 

2013.04.14 	Master Minimum Equipment List Boeing MD-11/MD-11F - Revision 11 
AFNOR NF EN 13135  

2013.04.13 	Cranes - Safety - Design - Requirements for equipment 
AFNOR NF ISO 16420  

2013.04.13 	Cork - Cork stoppers for still wines - Mechanical and physical specifications 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 21091  

2013.04.13 	Health informatics - Directory services for healthcare providers, subjects of care and other entities 
AFNOR NF EN 16291-2  

2013.04.13 	Glass packaging - Screw finishes for pressure capsules - Part 2 : one way glass MCA 2 finish 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 13788  

2013.04.13 	Hygrothermal performance of building components and building elements - Internal surface temperature to avoid critical surface humidity and interstitial condensation - Calculation methods 
AFNOR NF EN 16291-1  

2013.04.13 	Glass packaging - Screw finishes for pressure capsules - Part 1 : returnable glass MCA 2 finish 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 14644-8  

2013.04.13 	Cleanrooms and associated controlled environments - Part 8 : classification of air cleanliness by chemical concentration (ACC) 
AFNOR NF EN 13321-2  

2013.04.13 	Open Data Communication in Building Automation, Controls and Building Management - Home and Building Electronic Systems - Part 2 : KNXnet/IP Communication 
AFNOR NF EN 16292  

2013.04.13 	Glass packaging - Screw finishes - Depressed threads 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 10323  

2013.04.13 	Dentistry - Bore diameters for rotary instruments such as discs and wheels 
AFNOR NF EN 16230-1  

2013.04.13 	Leisure karts - Part 1 : safety requirements and test methods for karts 
AFNOR NF ISO 13579-3  

2013.04.13 	Industrial furnaces and associated processing equipment - Method of measuring energy balance and calculating efficiency - Part 3 : batch-type aluminium melting furnaces 
AFNOR NF ISO 16419  

2013.04.13 	Cork - Visual anomalies of cork stoppers for still wines 
AFNOR NF EN 1047-2/IN1  

2013.04.13 	Secure storage units - Classification and methods of test for resistance to fire - Part 2 : data rooms and data container 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 13307  

2013.04.13 	Microbiology of food and animal feed - Primary production stage - Sampling techniques 
AFNOR NF EN 1047-2+A1  

2013.04.13 	Secure storage units - Classification and methods of test for resistance to fire - Part 2 : data rooms and data container 
AFNOR NF EN 1846-2/IN1  

2013.04.13 	Firefighting and rescue service vehicles - Part 2 : common requirements - Safety and performance 
AFNOR NF ISO 13579-1  

2013.04.13 	Industrial furnaces and associated processing equipment - Method of measuring energy balance and calculating efficiency - Part 1 : general methodology 
AFNOR NF EN 1846-2+A1  

2013.04.13 	Firefighting and rescue service vehicles - Part 2 : common requirements - Safety and performance 
AFNOR NF ISO 1432  

2013.04.13 	Rubber, vulcanized or thermoplastic - Determination of low temperature stiffening (Gehman test) 
AFNOR NF ISO 7210  

2013.04.13 	Routine analytical cigarette-smoking machine - Additional test methods for machine verification 
AFNOR NF EN ISO 27789  

2013.04.13 	Health informatics - Audit trails for electronic health records 
AFNOR NF E38-424  

2013.04.13 	Wet cooling towers - Terminology and design requirements considering the hazard of the legionellosis 
AFNOR NF ISO 13579-2  

2013.04.13 	Industrial furnaces and associated processing equipment - Method of measuring energy balance and calculating efficiency - Part 2 : reheating furnaces for steel 
AFNOR NF EN 927-1  

2013.04.13 	Paints and varnishes - Coating materials and coating systems for exterior wood - Part 1 : classification and selection 
AFNOR NF ISO 3228  

2013.04.13 	Rolling bearings - Cast and pressed housings for insert bearings - Boundary dimensions and tolerances 
AFNOR NF EN 16293  

2013.04.13 	Packaging - Glass Packaging - Deep BVS finishes for still wines 
AFNOR NF ISO 15787  

2013.04.13 	Technical product documentation - Heat-treated ferrous parts - Presentation and indications 
AFNOR NF ISO 13579-4  

2013.04.13 	Industrial furnaces and associated processing equipment - Method of measuring energy balance and calculating efficiency - Part 4 : furnaces with protective or reactive atmosphere 
QML-19500-QPD 

2013.04.12 	Semiconductor Devices, General Specification for 
ISO 14496-10 FDAM 1 

2013.04.12 	Information technology - Coding of audio-visual objects - Part 10: Advanced Video Coding AMENDMENT 1: Additional profiles and supplemental enhancement information (SEI) messages 
ISO FDIS 23002-5 

2013.04.12 	Information technology - MPEG video technologies - Part 5: Reconfigurable media coding conformance and reference software 
ISO 14496-3 DAM 4 

2013.04.12 	Information technology - Coding of audio-visual objects - Part 3: Audio AMENDMENT 4: New levels for AAC profiles 
FAA AC 43-209A 

2013.04.12 	Recommended Inspection Procedures For Former Military Aircraft 
FAA TCDS A00002AC 

2013.04.12 	Type Certificate Data Sheet No. A00002AC - Revision 9 
FAA 78 FR 22020 

2013.04.12 	Agency Information Collection Activities: Requests For Comments; Clearance Of New Approval Of Information Collection: Critical Parts For Airplane Propellers 
FAA 78 FR 22021 

2013.04.12 	Agency Information Collection Activities: Requests For Comments; Clearance Of Renewed Approval Of Information Collection: Certificated Training Centers-Simulator Rule 
FAA 78 FR 22022 

2013.04.12 	Agency Information Collection Activities: Requests For Comments; Clearance Of Renewed Approval Of Information Collection: Airport Noise Compatibility Planning 
FAA 78 FR 22020A 

2013.04.12 	Agency Information Collection Activities: Requests For Comments; Clearance Of New Approval Of Information Collection: Safety Awareness, Feedback, And Evaluation (SAFE) Program 
FAA 78 FR 22023 

2013.04.12 	Agency Information Collection Activities: Requests for Comments; Clearance of Renewed Approval of Information Collection: Reduction of Fuel Tank Flammability on Transport Category Airplanes 
UKCAA ORS 4 NO. 958 

2013.04.12 	Charity Flights 
FAA 78 FR 22021A 

2013.04.12 	Agency Information Collection Activities: Requests For Comments; Clearance Of Renewed Approval Of Information Collection: Notice Of Landing Area Proposal 
FAA 78 FR 22025A 

2013.04.12 	Twenty First Meeting: RTCA Special Committee 224, Airport Security Access Control Systems 
FAA 78 FR 22022A 

2013.04.12 	Agency Information Collection Activities: Requests For Comments; Clearance Of Renewed Approval Of Information Collection: Aeronautical Chart Point Of Sale Survey 
FAA 78 FR 22024A 

2013.04.12 	Twenty First Meeting: RTCA Special Committee 216, Aeronautical Systems Security (Joint Meeting With EUROCAE WG-72) 
FAA 78 FR 22025 

2013.04.12 	Eighteenth Meeting: RTCA Special Committee 214, Standards For Air Traffic Data Communication Services 
FAA 78 FR 22024 

2013.04.12 	Request To Release Airport Property At The Oakley Municipal Airport (OEL), Oakley, Kansas 
UKCAA STD 31 

2013.04.12 	Approvals Support Document - Organisations Conducting: Approved Courses Of Flight And Ground Training - Version 111 
FAA AD 2012-NM-220 

2013.04.12 	To Detect And Correct -----s In The Splice Fitting, Support Frame, Floor Support, Forward And Aft Inner Chords, And The Bulkhead Upper And Lower Webs Of The Body Station 
FAA 78 FR 21817 

2013.04.12 	Amendment Of Restricted Area R-6601; Fort A.P. Hill, VA 
FAA 78 FR 21856 

2013.04.12 	Proposed Amendment Of VOR Federal Airway V-537; GA 
ISO 14496-16 DAM 2 

2013.04.12 	Information technology - Coding of audio-visual objects - Part 16: Animation Framework eXtension (AFX) AMENDMENT 2: Multi-resolution 3D mesh compression 
FMVSS 49 CFR 571 78 FR 21850 

2013.04.12 	Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards; Matters Incorporated by Reference - Final rule 
EASA AD 2013-0089 

2013.04.12 	ATA 29 - Hydraulic Power  Hydraulic Power Accumulator  Replacement 
EASA AD 2013-0091 

2013.04.12 	ATA 27 - Flight Controls  Automatic Elevator Control Connection In The Fuselage  Inspection / Replacement / Revision 
ISO DIS 4250-2 

2013.04.12 	Earth-mover tyres and rims - Part 2: Loads and inflation pressures 
UL SUBJECT 246A 

2013.04.12 	OUTLINE OF INVESTIGATION FOR NON-THREADED CONNECTIONS FOR FIRE HYDRANTS AND FIRE DEPARTMENT CONNECTIONS - Issue 1 
ISO DIS 7509 

2013.04.12 	Plastics piping systems - Glass-reinforced thermosetting plastics (GRP) pipes - Determination of time to failure under sustained internal pressure 
ISO DIS 16063-16 

2013.04.12 	Methods for the calibration of vibration and shock transducers - Part 16: Calibration by Earth's gravitation 
ISO DIS 16533 

2013.04.12 	Textiles - Measurement of exothermic and endothermic properties of textiles under humidity change 
BSI 13/30281948 DC 

2013.04.12 	Draft BS 7856 Code of practice for special design and other features of alternating current watthour meters for active energy (MID Accuracy classes A and B) for use in the UK 
SAI AS 5577 

2013.04.12 	Electricity network safety management systems 
MIL-PRF-27/317D 

FLIS 
2013.04.12 	TRANSFORMERS, POWER, 40 VOLT-AMPERES, 60 HERTZ 


*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

----------


## minhky032003

Would appreciate if anyone can upload this specification!
THanks you so much

----------


## sambun

STD manager' post is advertisement only !!!

----------


## andresmonacho

Good afternoon

I'm looking for the hydraulic institute pumps standards. In this moment, i have to specify two reciprocating pumps and i need to consult these standards. Does anybody have them?

Thanks


Andres Villamil

----------


## talyat

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Pls send me via email: stalyatk@gmail.com
Thanks a lot.

Talyat

----------


## Levent

Anybody has EN13920, please share.

----------


## dandin87

I would really like IEC 61643-11 if any one has it. Thanks

----------


## subwil

Hi, i need the Pipeline Defect Assessment Manual' (PDAM) the newest or later, if anyone can help me with uplodad i appreciate that.

Thank You

----------


## viskzsenior

Hy!

Does anyone have SSPC-VIS2?

Thanks

----------


## lotustree75

this is great thing for me! i need IEC 60335 standard for current project. thank you!

----------


## st0bel

The standard EN 13920 has 16 parts. Which one of these do you need?

See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## paiteu

Hi,
I need IEEE 80-200.
Thanks

----------


## pmx

Hi! I am looking for: ANSI/HI 6.1-6.5 (Reciprocating Power Pumps)
Could anyone share it?
Thank you very much

----------


## anishjohnson

Hi,

I need the following standards.

Kindly help as its an urgent situation.

Thanks
Anish



IEC 60268-16: 2003 

IEC 61672-1: 2002 
IEC 60118-4: 2006 

ISO 7240-19:2007
ISO 7240-2:2003
ISO 7240-4:2003

ISO 7240-24:2010

----------


## quanghuyapave

Hi All,

I am looking for BS EN 12473:2000 - General principles of cathodic protection in sea water. Could anybody can share it?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Dear All,
I am searching for API RP 534 :2007 , does any body have it? Please share with me

Thanks
Praphulla
praphulla.dp@gmail.com

----------


## st0bel

BS EN 12473:2000 is here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rltomkinson

Hi Dorio,

Do you have UL 96-2005 Standard for Lightning Protection Components?

Thanks in advance,
Rich

----------


## rltomkinson

Does anyone have UL 96-2005 Standard for Lightning Protection Components?

Thanks in advance,
Rich

----------


## shfsart

Here You Are for API RP 534:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ramakrishnadmea

Hi all,


I need  IEEE/ASTM SI 10 American National Standard for Metric Practice.

please upload this document.

Thanks in advance

----------


## praphulla.phirke

> Here You Are for API RP 534:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Many many thanks

Praphulla

----------


## shfsart

Dear My friend "ramakrishnadmea"


Here you are :See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## 25382540

sorry

----------


## djurcich

Hi,

Could sameone share the standar ASTM D 1881.

thanks

----------


## djurcich

Hi,

Could sameone share the standar ASTM D 1881.

thanks

----------


## thiagorcollis1

Could anyone share ASTM-A276 and ISO 4144, latest version?

Thanks

----------


## thiagorcollis1

Could anyone share ASTM-A276 and ISO 4144, latest version?

Thanks

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.3, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## Joule

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Pls send me via email: jcrodriguez83@gmail.com@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## empach

> ISO 6790 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



any chance of a repost??

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## gtpol57

You can find it here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## IWANGUNAWAN1979

dear all

i need ISO 7183 -1 & 2 for air compressor ...please share...

Best Regards
IS

----------


## alnik81

Hi DORIO and hi everybody,
I need this standard:

ISO 10628-2:2012 or 2013 edition
ISO 14617:2002 all standard family
ISO 3511
ISO 1000 

Could someone help me????

Pls send me via email: alnik81@gmail.com

Many Thanks

----------


## CLAUDIO GONZAGA

Hi everyone!
A lookinf for AISI T-192, Volume   II, Part VII Anchor Bolt Chairs, someone can shre with me.


thanks in advance.See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## abdulbaseer99

Can anybody share Shell DEP latest version!

----------


## Nityap

Dear Dorio,

please send standard for asme section viii at sabha.dsp@gmail.com

thanks
Nithya

----------


## funfax

EN ISO 15608 

Please Share top_funfax@hotmail.com

Thank a lot

----------


## mhuelva

I need ISO 3405:2011. Please, help me
Thanks in advance

----------


## jumbodumbo

ISO 6326 All parts needed
can any friend upload or provide links for getting them?
Shall be very thankful for the help.

----------


## Gopal2408

can u plz send link to download BS EN ISO 15609 - 1 and BS EN ISO 15610 my mail id gopal2408@gmail.com

----------


## Gopal2408

plz share BS EN ISO 15609-1 and BS EN ISO 15610 gopal2408@gmail.com

----------


## einsteinfrank

Please share BS EN standards for process piping and BS EN 3834 series, frank.fuertez@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## einsteinfrank

Please share BS EN standards for process piping and BS EN 3834 series, frank.fuertez@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## pitak

Dear Dorio,
Hello 

Would you please send me those API to: l.pitak@gmail.com 
I appreciate for your kindness and help..
Thank you

----------


## einsteinfrank

Buddies, I need EN 13480 series. Please share frank.fuertez@yahoo.com

Thanks.

----------


## einsteinfrank

Buddies, I need EN 13480 series. Please share frank.fuertez@yahoo.com



Thanks.See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## jezehelfranca

Would like to request IEC 60092-510. Please email me at attackteam2014@gmail.com..Thank you.

----------


## Gopal2408

plz provide me AWS D15.2: gopal2408@gmail.com

----------


## winocean

Hi Dorio,
Could you please send the ISO 11357-2?
Thanking you in advance.

----------


## mobeus

Do you have WRC Bulletin 537? if you have, please send to googligoogla@gmail.com

----------


## servidor

hi, dorio. can you upload please sharing normas ACI? tanks.
saludos
dorio
podrias ayudamre estoy buscando las normas ACI PODRIAS AYUDARME?

----------


## servidor

hi, dorio. can you upload please sharing normas ACI? tanks.
saludos
dorio
podrias ayudamre estoy buscando las normas ACI PODRIAS AYUDARME?

----------


## ahmed73wy

can you reupload BS EN 12504-1:2009 .
THANKS

----------


## chrisjavs@gmail.com

Hi dorio, 

It is very much appreciated if you email me via: chrisjavs@aol.com

----------


## cobcob

I sir. need this standard:
ISO 17636-1 & 2
ISO 17637
ISO 17638
ISO 3452-2

My mail is: cala822@excite.it 

Many thanks for help me

----------


## amirhabib

hi, dorio. can you Please send me IEC 61158  amirhabibrajput@yahoo.com

thanks 

Amir

----------


## bruyoni

Anybody has EN 10217-3

Thank you

----------


## budz

Hi



Anybody willing to share ISO 9099 & ISO 8864.


Thank you very muchSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## kazhilova

Hi all, 
I need IEEE 43-2013. Please send it on vania.spasova@gmail.com. Thanks in advance.

----------


## wael abdel-mageed

Hi All,

Does any one have the following standards:

1- ISO 9905 Technical specifications for centrifugal pumps -- Class I

2- ISO 9908 Technical specifications for centrifugal pumps -- Class III / Amd 2011


3- EN 733 End-suction centrifugal pumps, rating with 10 bar with bearing bracket. Nominal duty point, main dimensions, designation system

4- ISO 9906:2012 Rotodynamic pumps -- Hydraulic performance acceptance tests -- Grades 1, 2 and 3

My e-mail: wael_youssef@hotmail.com

Thanx & Regards

----------


## yahiawaji

Thank you

----------


## stanla

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Pls send me via email: hstanley87@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## PepeKocin

Hello Everyone
Anybody willing to share API RP 42? Please send via mail: kazynski2@gmail.com Thanks in advance.

----------


## adityano

dear Dorio, if you have AGA report no 11, please kindly send to adityano@gmail.com
thank you

----------


## S64S

i have api,asme,iec,ieee,bsi and more access, if need free pm me.

----------


## Bobbybobber

Copy to planktonward@gmail.com please  :Smile:

----------


## Muthu Samy

Can you Give me the following latest codes
BS EN ISO 15609-1 for WPS preparation

BS EN ISO 15614-1:2004+A2 : 2012 : Welding Procedure test for Arc welding of steel

BS EN ISO 287-1:2011 & BS EN ISO 9601-1:2013

NSSS 5 th Edition

BS 1011-1&2 Metal Arc welding of carbon and carbon manganese steel

BSEN 2560 / 17632 / 14171 (639/ 756 /758)  Wire Electrode & Wire flux

BS EN 17640 & 11666 / 23279 reference method & Acceptation for ultrasonic testing of welds

BS EN 17638 & 23278 - Method & Acceptation for MPI of welds

BS EN 571-1 / 23277 Method & Acceptation for DPI of welds

BS 5493 / 2063  Code of Practice Protective coating for Steel Structures

BS 1461 / BS 729 -Hot dip galvanized coating on steel

BS 4652  Repair method for zinc rich primer

BS EN 2063  Metallic and other inorganic coatings.
BS EN ISO 8501 -1 and 8503-2 & 3  Preparation of steel substrates before application of paints and related products

BS EN ISO 12944-Part 4 
BS EN ISO 12944-Part 5 
BS EN ISO 12944-Part 7 General guidelines of coating inspection.

BS EN 3900 Part C5 & BS EN 2808  Coating film thickness measurement method.
BS EN 3900- Part E6 & BS EN 2409  Painting Adhesion test
SB EN ISO 2063 Section 8  Fame sprayed Zinc test

BS 4  Structural Steel sections  Part 1
BS 5950 Part 1 & 2  Structural Steel work in Building

----------


## DORIO

AGA Report No. 11 Revised

----------


## jpl860iq

Hi. Have you ever find this ISO 13579. Could you please share with me. Thanks jpl860@gmail.com

Best regards

----------


## carlosloucao

Hi everyone,



whos can send  me the: (it's for my final project on graduation)


1- ISO 9905 Technical specifications for centrifugal pumps -- Class I

2- ISO 9908 Technical specifications for centrifugal pumps -- Class III / Amd 2011


3- EN 733 End-suction centrifugal pumps, rating with 10 bar with bearing bracket. Nominal duty point, main dimensions, designation system

my email is : carlosloucao84@gmail.com 
Best RegardsSee More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## carlosloucao

Hi everyone,

whos can send  me the: (it's for my final project on graduation)


1- ISO 9905 Technical specifications for centrifugal pumps -- Class I

2- ISO 9908 Technical specifications for centrifugal pumps -- Class III / Amd 2011


3- EN 733 End-suction centrifugal pumps, rating with 10 bar with bearing bracket. Nominal duty point, main dimensions, designation system

my email is : carlosloucao84@gmail.com 
Best Regards

----------


## Shabbir2009

Hi All,

I am looking for ISO 1998 ( Parts 1 to 7). Can anybody share?

Thanks
Shabbir

----------


## bambeelow

Hi DORIO,

wounder you have a copy of BS6266

----------


## Marty Thompson

6266-02

----------


## jumbodumbo

Dear Friends
Does anyone have IGEM or other British Standards for Natural Gas Pipelines? Please upload or provide links.
Thanks.

----------


## jumbodumbo

Dear Friends
Does anyone have IGEM or other British Standards for Natural Gas Pipelines? Please upload or provide links.
Thanks.

----------


## dphenom

Dear Sir do u have DIN 1164, DIN 4226 standards, can you please share thanks

----------


## srikanthhoysala

Hello Guys i need this standard for my projects can any one share  a link to my mail ID srikanth.hoysala@gmail.com ISO\ISO 6817 Electromagnetic Flowmeters

----------


## mostafa_m

Hi All
Does anybody have HEI 2622 Standards for Closed Feedwater Heaters
Thanks in advance
m1mirzaei@yahoo.com

----------


## Marty Thompson

The site does not allow .b1 files, I renamed these .rar to upload. *After downloading rename .rar to .b1 and unpack them.
*

HEI 2622-04 7th 2004 Closed Feedwater Heaters

in 3 parts

----------


## synthesis123

I will request a copy of API standards. Please if somebody can post. my email is hussaintahir123@yahoo.com

----------


## catalineul

Dear Marty,



Please post this standard in pdf.

Thank you in advance.See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## Marty Thompson

.pdf in 4 parts

----------


## catalineul

Thank you so much.

----------


## sudharsanam

dear friends,
please share API 16C latest edition if you have anybody.
regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## Ibrahim23

Please send links to ibrahimabdunnazr@yahoo.com thank you.

----------


## mischa1974

Hi, 
Does anyone have the ISO 13175-3 Part 3?
Thanks

----------


## rokan123

Thank you Thompson...

----------


## RONALDPS

Hi All,

I need standard ISO 7189:1983.

Please share link it if anybody have.

----------


## RONALDPS

Hi All,

I need standard ISO 7189:1983.

Please share link it if anybody have.

----------


## dzana2011

Do U have an ISO 50002:2014 or EN 16247 (1-5)?

----------


## Azken

Hello

I need standard UNE-EN 10160:2000

Please share link it if anybody have.

Thank

----------


## dzana2011

Do U have an ISO 50002:2014 or EN 16247 (1-5)?
Also, DIN 18599  :Smile:  Thanx in advance  :Smile:

----------


## S64S

di n 1 8 59 9
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

e n 1 6 2 4 7  1


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## dzana2011

Thank You so much.
Best regards  :Encouragement:

----------


## dphenom

Sir do u have ISO 11357-6 can u please share tnx

----------


## efendibey

does anybody have below standards?

ISO 3864-1:2011 Graphical symbols -- Safety colours and safety signs -- Part 1: Design principles for safety signs and safety markings
ISO 3864-2:2004 Graphical symbols -- Safety colours and safety signs -- Part 2: Design principles for product safety labels
ISO 3864-3:2012 Graphical symbols -- Safety colours and safety signs -- Part 3: Design principles for graphical symbols for use in safety signs
ISO 3864-4:2011 Graphical symbols -- Safety colours and safety signs -- Part 4: Colorimetric and photometric properties of safety sign materials

----------


## acier58

> does anybody have below standards?
> 
> ISO 3864-1:2011 Graphical symbols -- Safety colours and safety signs -- Part 1: Design principles for safety signs and safety markings
> ISO 3864-2:2004 Graphical symbols -- Safety colours and safety signs -- Part 2: Design principles for product safety labels
> ISO 3864-3:2012 Graphical symbols -- Safety colours and safety signs -- Part 3: Design principles for graphical symbols for use in safety signs
> ISO 3864-4:2011 Graphical symbols -- Safety colours and safety signs -- Part 4: Colorimetric and photometric properties of safety sign materials



I have only ISO 3864-2:2004
Here is.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Iso 3864-1-2011
iso 3864-2 amd 1-2011
iso 3864-3-2012
iso 3864-4-2011

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you Marty Thompson.

----------


## sudharsanam

dear friends,
BS 2752-1990
DIN 28091-4
required urgent please dear friends upload here if you have.

thanks a lot for your helps..

regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## sambun

Thank Marty !

----------


## Marty Thompson

DIN 28091-4-1995 Technical delivery conditions for gasket sheets - Part 4 Expanded graphite-based gasket materials (GR) - Requirements and testing

----------


## viskzsenior

Dear All 
 I Need DIN stardard for pipe color code.
DIN 2403 for Pipe identification who has one could you please give me.
 My email viskzsenior@gmail.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## omsmk

Din 2403 - 2014

----------


## omsmk

Sorry

See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## viskzsenior

Dear All 
 I Need DIN stardard for pipe color code.
 DIN 2403
 DIN 2405
 for Pipe identification please send it to me.
 My email viskzsenior@gmail.com
 Thanks in advance.

----------


## viskzsenior

Hello everyone!!

Can anyone send me din 2405 standard or upload it please??
e-mail: viskzsenior@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## dvirkes

Here it is...





> Hello everyone!!
> 
> Can anyone send me din 2405 standard or upload it please??
> e-mail: viskzsenior@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks

----------


## sharklasers1

Hello everyone.
I need such standards as below:
ISO 404 (2013)
ASTM A370 (2016)
ASTM E23	 (2016)
ISO 19232-1 (2004)
Plz shared to me, thanks in advance!

----------


## gasenilahmad

Attached.
Regards,
Ahmed

----------


## ddynamic

REQURE ISO 10436, PLEASE SEND AT devendra.jadeja@live.com

----------


## agoede

DIN 2405 rev 2003:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cincao

hi everyone,
can anyone please share copy of ISA TR 84.00.02?
Thank you in advance.

----------


## sudharsanam

Dear Marty thompson,

Thank you so much for your help to provided the technical data sheets.... 

But i need this in english versions... 

please find the below parts also required...

please do the needful... thanks in advance... 

once again thanks a lot for your helps...
thanks and regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## sambun

> hi everyone,
> can anyone please share copy of ISA TR 84.00.02?
> Thank you in advance.



I hope it is your need.

----------


## jituparekh

please share ISA TR84 PT1 TO PT5. THANKS IN ADVANCE.

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## servidor

dear Dorio
can i help me please* i find API MPMS CHAPTER 6.2 if you can regards.
tanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

API MPMS 6.2* 3rd Feb. 2004 - Loading Rack Metering Systems
it was Reaffirmed in 2011

----------


## servidor

Thank you very much for the attention and so for the document* before thank you very much thanks.... Gracias

----------


## robert_gadocha

hi everyone
can anyone please share copy of EN 10217-1
Thank you in advance.

----------


## Marse86

Hi everyone
I'm looking for this italian standard:
_UNI/TS 11325-6-2014 - Pressure Equipment - Putting Into Service And Use Of Pressure Equipment And Assemblies._
Can anyone please share me a copy.
Thank you in advance.
Nicola

----------


## Petroller

Does anyone have the API 20.1 or 20.2 standards for allocation metering?

----------


## engrshanas12

Can you please upload below links again; 

SAE JA1011-1999 Evaluation Criteria for Reliability-Centered Maintenance (RCM) Processes.pdf 0.049 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## avera578

Dear tturit the link not found!
could you upload the links again* please?

thank you

----------


## avera578

Dear tturit the link API not found!

API Part.1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API Part.2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

could you upload the links again* please?

thank you

----------


## mojtabayousefi64

hello friends
I need  EN81-1 2014
please share it.

----------


## maques1

> API MPMS 6.2* 3rd Feb. 2004 - Loading Rack Metering Systems
> it was Reaffirmed in 2011



Hi friend* please let me know if you attach me the API\API MPMS Chapter 7?

Thks

----------


## a.maher

hi everyone
can anyone please share copy of ANSI/ISA-62382-2012 (IEC 62382 Modified)


Thank you in advance.See More: International Engineering Standards

----------


## gs153

please help me by uploading ANSI/AMCA 500-D standard. thabks

----------


## jituparekh

can someone please share ISO 20765-2 and 3?

----------


## saud000

ISO 11119-3:2013 is required, kindly share
saudfalak@gmail.com

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi.

Someone will have ISO FDIS 19011:2018

Thanks in advance

----------


## KHALIDA

Someone will share ASTM D396-18. 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## VISHADAWADKAR

hi can anyone help us with the All API Latest Standards.  Kindly help me at the earliest.
Thanking you.

----------


## uallido

Hi to everyone, can anyone please share copy of ASTM E1350-2018 (i have 2013, but need 2018 version) 

thanks in advance
Ually

----------


## tasawwur.tahir

Hi everyone.
I need ANSI HI 5.1-5.5
Can anybody help me please.

----------


## aymanfawzy2300

Hi DORIO,
I would like them very much. Pls send me via email: eng.aymanfawzy2300@gmail.com
Thanks a lot.

----------


## gamin

thank you

----------


## aqsiddiqui

Can anyone share ABMA 100
aqsid1985@gmail.com

----------

